# عضو في قلوب الاعضااااااااااااء



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

عضو في قلوب الأعضاء​



عضو في عيون الأعضاء​
موضوع يهدف إلى الارتقاء بأعضاء المنتدى ​
والمشرفين والإدارة ​
عن طريق إبداء كل الأعضاء نظرتهم اتجاه العضو​

بواسطه أسئلة خفيفة ​

يتم الاجابة عليها من قبل الاعضاء ليتسنى لنا معرفة نظرتهم بـ العضو المختار ​

هي وسيلة تستطيع بها رؤية كل ما سجلته أناملك كل ما خطه قلمك ​

من مواضيعك وردودك​
وسيلة تكتشف بها نفسك في عيون الآخرين​
وترى شخصيتك التي رسمتها بمواضيعك وردودك​
استطاعت هذه العيون اكتشافه لتصرحه لك بروح صادقه وطريقة عفويه ​

محبه لرؤية عطاءك بأحسن صورة​

أحبائي ​
الموضوع لايحتاج مبالغة وإنما هو طرح خفيف الهدف ​

منه بث روح المحبة والتفاعل بين الاعضاء​

مع الأبتعاد عن المجاملات وعدم إحراج الضيف​
, , , , ,​
^​
^^​
كل هذي مقدمـه ​

والاسئلة هي : ​


س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​
بدون احراجات ​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها ​
ويحـــق للعضو المختـــار التعليق على آراء الأعضاء فيهـ​

ومدة كل عضو يوم واحد ​
ثاني يوم يتم اختيار العضو الثاني من طرف العضو بس يرسل له رابط الاستضافة​
اتمنى ان يكون هناك تفاعل
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






اول عضوه معانا هي

لارااااااااا
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

لااااااااااااا
لو سمحتي يا روزي بلاش انت شبعي
ممكن تعفيني انا حبيبت قلبي ؟
خليها لارا اوكيه ؟


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لااااااااااااا
> لو سمحتي يا روزي بلاش انت شبعي
> ممكن تعفيني انا حبيبت قلبي ؟
> خليها لارا اوكيه ؟




اوك 

تم


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

نجاوب بقى بصي انا هجاوب من خلال اللي انا شايفاه ع المنتدى
من خلال المشاركات و المواضيع عشان محدش يقول اي حاجة
س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​لارا بنوتة مرحة و شقية


س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​شقاوة


س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​موضوع واثقة فيك يارب و الزهايمر


س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​لقبها اللي انا اخترته ؟
شقاوة ؟
لايق عليه جدا


س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​هي على طول بتغير في صورتها الرمزية
بس بحب صورها الرمزية
لذيذة و خفيفة



س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​المرح


س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​طولة اللسان ههههههههه


س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​لا مفيش


س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما


س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​ممتاز


س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​لسة معرفتي بيه سطحية


س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​مفيش


س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​حلوة و لذيذة


س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​مفيش


س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​مفيش

بدون احراجات ​
 
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​نعم

وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها ​اة بس الحمد لله كله اتحل

ويحـــق للعضو المختـــار التعليق على آراء الأعضاء فيهـ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]لآارا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]س1 عرف *​*[FONT=&quot]هذه العضوة من وجهــة نظرك ![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شقية ومُزعجة :t33:

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س2 لقب تطلقه على هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ميس كوبى بيست :spor22:

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش ملاحق عليها بصراحة

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س4 ما رايك بلقب هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معرفش

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتتغير كل يوم ...معنديش رأى

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س6 ميزه تميز هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرحة ودمها حفيف وبتحاول تكسب مودة كل الأعضاء – دى ميزة حلوة

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س7عيب هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( محدش خالى من العيوب) 
لكن أعتب عليها كثرة الكوبى بيست بدون وضع كلمة ( منقول ) ( مُقتبس )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س8 عتب تود قوله لهذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعلاه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س9 كلمه تقولها لهذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:a82: مصداعنا ...:a82:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ههههههههههههههههههههه

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س10 تواجد هذه العضوة بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) ![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جيد جداً

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المقالب المكشوفة أأأأوى

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س12 موضوع لهذه العضوة قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا ![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى موضوع كوبى بيست أو يبتعد عن أهتمامتى فى القراءة ( دة مش عيبها )

 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س13 ما رايك بردود هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تتحلى بالأدب وأحترام الذات

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معنديش ...لما أفتكر هسأل

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س15 طلب تطلبه من هذه العضوة  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بدون احراجات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خفى الكوبى بيست شوية ...لية ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان مش عايزين منتدانا يبقى نسخة مكررة من منديات تانية أو فيس بوك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماعدا نقل مقالة لكاتب كبير أو قصيدة شعر لشاعر بس أكتبى أسمه حفاظاً على حقه الأدبى

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س 16 هل تحب هذه العضوة مثل أختك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل أبنتى [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (23 أغسطس 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
انا شايفة انها بنوته عسولة وطيبة ودمها خفيف

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !
فراشة المنتدى

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !
اخر موضع كانت كاتباه
أذكر جنسية هذه الأم

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !
يويو اسم زى العسل

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
جميلة اوى

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !
خفة الدم والطيبة

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
مشفتش عيوب

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !
مفيش

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !
بحبك يا أختى يا يويو 

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !
ممتاز

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !
لسه بحاول

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
مفيش حاجة معينة لأنى بشوف مواضيع كتير وممكن تعجبنى ومبردش للارا أو غيرها

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!
شقية

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !
ليه مامتك بتقولك يا زفته ؟
هههههههههههههههه:t33:

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
مفيش طلب فبالى دلوقتى بس أكيد لو عزت أطلب منها هقولها على طول
بدون احراجات

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
أيوه طبعاً أختى ونص واللى يقول غير كده يورينى نفسه:boxing:
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها
لا طبعاً​*


----------



## soso a (23 أغسطس 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​لارا 
بنوته شقيه وخفيفه الظل 

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​بنوته شقيه 

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​مش فاكره :t33:

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​لارا كان حلو 

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​مش باخد بالى منها 
علشان صغيره لما تكبر ابقى اشوف 

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​مرحه ودايما مبتسمه :t33:

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​عايزه تهدى شويه 
لصغر سنها لسه خبره الحياه 

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​مفيش 

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبك ويديم بسمتك 

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​
جيد جدا 
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​خفه دمهاااا هههههههههههه

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​مفيش دايما بحب اناكف معهااااااا 

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​كويسه ههههههههههه
:t33::t33::t33:

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

اكيد :t33:
​​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

​! س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك

بنوتة غلسة بس عسل

! س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ

البت الفرفوشة

! س3 مواضﯿع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ

غالباً كل المواضيع

! س4 ما راﯾك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ

يويو !! الصراحة مش عاجبني أوي

! س5 ما راﯾك بالصوره الرمزﯾه التي ﯾحملها العضو/هـ

بتغيرها كتيييير

! س6 مﯿزه تمﯿز هذا العضو/هـ

خفة الدم

! س7عﯿب هذا العضو/هـ

نبقي بنتكلم مع بعض , مرة واحدة الاقيها قفلت المنتدي و احنا لسة بنتكلم

! س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ

ابوس رجلك لما تيجي تقفلي المنتدي و احنا بنتكلم قوليلي باي الاول 

! س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ

ربنا يزيد غلستك بزيادة علشان بحب الغلسين

س10! ) تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ) ممتاز - جﯿدجدا - جﯿد - مقبول

ممتاز

! س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ

خفة الدم

! س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطﯿع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا

ممممم لأ مفيش

!س13 ما راﯾك بردود هذا العضو /هـ

لا يخلو منها " هههههههههه " ابداً

! س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ

انتي طالعة خفيفة الدم لمين !!

!س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ

يقولي اي حاجة اقدر اطن عليها غير المنتدي

بدون احراجات

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

اكتر من اختي كمان

وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

اه , انها بتضايق بسرعة

وﯾحـــق للعضو المختـــار التعلﯿق على آراء اﻷعضاء فﯿهـ​


----------



## kawasaki (23 أغسطس 2013)

*
س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
صديقي الصدوق

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !
ســـــــــاحبي 
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !
كل المواضيع 

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !
الاسم القديم 

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
كل شويه بصوره شكل 

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !
لما بكون زعلان بتنكوشني 

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
لما بتغتت   اعوذ بالله

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !
مفيش 

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !
يخليك ليا اسـاحبي 

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

جيد جدا 
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !
المحبه

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
مفيش

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!
ردودها حلوه كلها الصراحه 


س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

اكيد 
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لااااااااااااا
> لو سمحتي يا روزي بلاش انت شبعي
> ممكن تعفيني انا حبيبت قلبي ؟
> خليها لارا اوكيه ؟



انا ملاحظة انى ادبست وهذا اسلوب مرفوض تماما ههههههههههه
شكرا ياحبيبتى ميرا انتى وروزى امواااااااااااااه:smil12:
حسبوا هى بوسة واحدة عليكم النتوا الاتنين انا مش فاتحها مبوسة هههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> نجاوب بقى بصي انا هجاوب من خلال اللي انا شايفاه ع المنتدى
> من خلال المشاركات و المواضيع عشان محدش يقول اي حاجة
> س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​لارا بنوتة مرحة و شقية
> 
> ...





انا لسانى طويل ياميرا ؟
لا كدة عيب عليكى يامزة :smil12:
وانا معرفتى بيكى سطحية
برضه عيب عليكى ياسوزة :smil12:
اة والتصرفات اللى بتزعجكك الحمد الله اتحلت
طيب الحمد الله ياقطة :smil12:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لآارا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]س1 عرف *​*[FONT=&quot]هذه العضوة من وجهــة نظرك ![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شقية ومُزعجة :t33:
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س2 لقب تطلقه على هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ميس كوبى بيست :spor22:
> 
> ...



طيب تصدق وتؤمن بربنا ياشيخ
انا كنت فاكرة انك زعلان منى ومش طايقنى وعشان كدة لما بكتبلك رد فى موضوع مش بترد عليا
قولت هو انا عملتله حاجة ولا ايش ؟
بس الحمد الله شكلى كنت بتصور حاجات غلط :yahoo:
وانا ميس كوبى وبيست ؟
بصراحة اصلى بدخل وبيعجبنى اى موضوع تلقينى فروريرة اعمل كوبى بيست بس
وحاضر عنيا هبطل شوية اعمل كوبى وبيست
:hlp:
والله يخليك على الكلام الحلو دا يااحلى بابا
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> *س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
> انا شايفة انها بنوته عسولة وطيبة ودمها خفيف
> 
> س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !
> ...




انتى الوحيدة اللى جبرتى خاطرى على اسم يويو :t33:
امواااااااااه امواااااه اموااااااااه
ولوحدك بقى ع فكرة انتى حبيبتى باامانة وحبيتك اوى من سعات ماشوفت اسم صرصور وانا قولت البت دى هيبقى ليها مستقبل فظيع معايا :smil12:
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​لارا
> بنوته شقيه وخفيفه الظل
> 
> س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​بنوته شقيه
> ...




الله يخليكى يامزة
واتعلمتى منى خفة الدم ولا الرخامة على خلق الله
حددى موقفك :beee:
وبعدين​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> ! س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك
> 
> بنوتة غلسة بس عسل
> 
> ...




هقوالك انا اتعلمت خفة الدم دى منين
انت روح عند عمر افندى عارفاه ؟
بس هتلقى كل الاصناف عنده من رخامة الى غتاتة الى خفة دم
قوله نصف كيلو وحياتك
وقوله لارا بتسلم عليك وبتقوالك كيمو دا ابن خالتى فى الرضاعة :smil12::smil12:
بس بعد الكلمتين دول انت متاخدش حاجة منه انت تاخد فى سنانك وتجرى :yahoo:
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *
> س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
> صديقي الصدوق
> 
> ...




عليا الطلاق ياشيخ كنت هزعل اوى لو ماكنتش ابديت رايك فيا
واضربك كمان ساعتها :t32:
انت بقى صديقى الصدوق وكاتم اسرارى والثوكر بتاعى
كفاية بقى احسن بتكسف :08::08:
ويخليك ليا انت كمان ازمل :flowers:

وكفاية بقى ياجماعة لاداعى للتصفيق :new6::new6:

وشكرا ليكى اوى ياروزى انك فكرتى فيا وشكرا الى ميرا عشان افتكرتنى بردك :t13:
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

مش بقلك رخمة هههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> مش بقلك رخمة هههههه



دى اقل حاجة عندى :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​عضو دمها خفيفي جدا ، متميزه​
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​يويو

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​كتــير ، بسم الصليب عليها مش بتبطل مواضيع:t33:

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​يويو ، حلو جدا
​س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​مش بتهدا ع صوره :t33:

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​خفه دمها ، والمشاركات 

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​مـش عـارف

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​مافيش:spor2:

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​خلـيـكـي ع وضعـك في المنتدي :t33:

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​ممتاز

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​التواصل مع كل الناس ، والسؤال عنهم

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​مــافـيش

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​حلوه وجمــيله

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​ولا في شيء :beee:​
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!​
بدون احراجات​

خلي بالك من نفسك ​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها​

لا
​ويحـــق للعضو المختـــار التعليق على آراء الأعضاء فيهـ​:t13:​


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 أغسطس 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

شقاوه بمحبه

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

لارا وسيبقى لارا

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !

هي فين المواضيع 
اه افتكرت بيعجبني العفويه لما تكتب بقلمها

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

لارا ... لايق اكثر

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !

بصراحه الصور والتوقيع خاصيه ملغيه عندي

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

خفة الدم بكل الاوقات ... والجراه

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

كتيييييييييييير ..!!!
بس مش شايف اي واحد منهم 

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

لا عتاب بين الاحباب

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

الرب يباركك ويحفظك من كل شر

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

مشطبه على كلهم

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

سؤال صعب الاجابه عليه
انا معجب بعفويتها

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

مفيييييش

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

هنا الموضوع كبير 
احيان كثيره اضحك واحياناا اضع تقييم 
وعلى فكره كان لي اول تقييم حصلت عليه 

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

بلاش 

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!

متخليناش نقلق عليك وما تغيبيش عننا

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

   مثل ابنتي

وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

ياريت المشكله ما فيش

....

لابد ان اشكر روزي للموضوع المتميز جدا


.............
​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> كل هذي مقدمـه ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*نورتى يا لارء وربنا يسترها*


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> انا ملاحظة انى ادبست وهذا اسلوب مرفوض تماما ههههههههههه
> شكرا ياحبيبتى ميرا انتى وروزى امواااااااااااااه:smil12:
> حسبوا هى بوسة واحدة عليكم النتوا الاتنين انا مش فاتحها مبوسة هههههههههه​




ههههههههههههه ماشي يا ستي ميرسي:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

اليوم اوشك علي الانتهاء 

يلا يا لارا قبل ما تمشي شوفي مين هتدبسيه بعدك

ونورتي يا قمر
​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> انا ملاحظة انى ادبست وهذا اسلوب مرفوض تماما ههههههههههه
> شكرا ياحبيبتى ميرا انتى وروزى امواااااااااااااه:smil12:
> حسبوا هى بوسة واحدة عليكم النتوا الاتنين انا مش فاتحها مبوسة هههههههههه​


*ههههههههههههههههه
بصراحة يا لارء
دا ردى عليكى بقى*
[YOUTUBE]QPOfQuqx2wY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)

*اولا اسمحيلي روزي اني اقولك موضوعك جميل جداا وخفيف 
كعادة مواضيعك الشيقة
وفعلا هيقرب اعضاء كتير من بعض 
تسلم ايديكي حبيبة قلبي ♥♥

ثانيا بقا سسسسبيني  اجاوب احسن الضحية اللي اختارتيها دي حبيبتي اوووي الصراحه:w00t:

*
*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

بنوتة شقيه مرحة تلقائية جدا وعفوية وبتدخل القلب بسهولة



س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
مجنـــــــونه :w00t:هههههه
بس بعشق جنانها
 
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !

مواضيعها كل جميله
بس فجأتني اووي بالموضوع بتاع الزهايمر
اللي شردتني فيه:heat:



س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​
لايق عليها:08:

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​
الصراحه هي مش ثبتلها علي صورة معينه:smi420:
لكن كل اختيارتها لصوره ا الرمزية جميله
 
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​
بتاخد عالناس بسرعه "دي ميزة جميله جداا"

 س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​

عيبها انها علي طول بتقولي يا عسل 
والكلمة دي بتعصبني اووي الصراحه:a82:
وكذا مره قولها يابنتي بلاش تقوليلي كدا
خلينا اصحاب وحبايب احسن
بس مفيش فايده:close_tem
 س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

بطلي تقوليلي ياعسسسل
بدل ماقلبك بلاص:t32:




س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

بحبــــــــــك جداا♥♥



س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

مقبول:gy0000:

لا بامانه طبعا ممتاااااز 
ولو فيه اكتر من كدا كنت قولت:99:




س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​

اتعلمت اني البس الكولون في البلكونه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
"هي فاهمة هي فاهمة":yahoo:
 س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​
لا يوجد:t9:
 مقدرش اصمت قدام مواضعها اساسا

 س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​
ردور دمها خفيف
ومهذبة في نفس ذات الوقت

 س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
اموت واعرف مين اللي كان جنبك في الصوره دا
ههههههههههههههه
"وربنا هي فاهمة هي فاهمة":smile02

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!

بليـــز
انسي كلمة عسل دي من قاموسك وانتي بتتكلمي معايا
ابوس ايدي ياشيخه:08:



بدون احراجات 

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

اكيد طبعا بدون شك
لارا دي زي اختي الكبيرة :smile01:smile01



وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

هو التصرف بتاع العسل بس الحقيقه:08:


اده خلصت الاسئله ياخسارة:heat:
​*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اولا اسمحيلي روزي اني اقولك موضوعك جميل جداا وخفيف
> كعادة مواضيعك الشيقة
> وفعلا هيقرب اعضاء كتير من بعض
> تسلم ايديكي حبيبة قلبي ♥♥
> ...




ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك  الجميل زيك


----------



## soul & life (24 أغسطس 2013)

روزى الموضوع جميل ودمه خفيف  هيخلينا نبعد شويه عن السياسة والمواضيع الدسمة تسلم ايديكى حبيبتى واسفة اتاخرت فى المشاركة لسه واخده بالى من الموضوع وحياتك وكمان لما عرفت انه الدور على القردة لارا  فقولت لازم اشارك حتى لو كان فى الوقت الضايع 
*
**
س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

اروبة ومجنونة وشقية وطيوبة خالص

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !
لارا الاروبة

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !
مواضيع كتير بتكتبها ساعات بحس انها اكبر من سنها مش متذكرة حاجة معينة  مشاركتها كتيررر

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

لارا كان جميل  بالرغم من انى بحب اسم يويو جدا على اسم صديقتى الصدوقة

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
هى بتثبت على صورة دى كل دقيقتين ليها صورة

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

طيبة وقلبها ابيض مرحة وشعنونة ههههه

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
متسرعة يمكن بتتعامل بعفوية زايدة ودا احيانا مش مطلوب

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !
اقولها بطلى ترخمى على خلق الله

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !
بموت فيكى يا بطوط  اول مرة اتكلمت معاها قولتلها حاسة توتا بنتى لما تكبر هتكون نسخه منك شقية زيها ومجنونة كمان زيها

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

جيد جدا

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !
هى طيوبة وقلبها ابيض وعفوية جدا مع كل الناس

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

ههههه لا كتير بدخل اقرالها مواضيع بس بتكون مش مناسبة لميولى او لسنى مواضيع عيالى يعنى

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!
كلها ردود زكية ودمها خفيف

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

حشيتى سنانك ولا خوفتى تروحى للدكتور؟

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
اطلب منها تتوخى الحذر فى تعاملاتها مع الناس مش عاوزة اخوفها لكن هى لسه صغيرة ولازم تخلى فى حدود لتعاملاتها وتفرق بين الاصدقاء والاصحاب 

بدون احراجات

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
طبعا بحبها زى بنتى  او اختى الصغيرة

وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها
لا خالص بموت فيها وبتعامل معاها على اساس انى ماما فى المنتدى ادعولى ربنا يصبرنى عليها*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (24 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> انتى الوحيدة اللى جبرتى خاطرى على اسم يويو :t33:
> امواااااااااه امواااااه اموااااااااه
> ولوحدك بقى ع فكرة انتى حبيبتى باامانة وحبيتك اوى من سعات ماشوفت اسم صرصور وانا قولت البت دى هيبقى ليها مستقبل فظيع معايا :smil12:
> ​


ههههههههههههههه
انتى برضو مصممة على صرصور دى
طاب قوليها سرسور احسن
بس يا الله بقى سماح المره دى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 أغسطس 2013)

معظم الاعضاء اختاروا /لارا
وكده تبقى لارا اكثر الاعضاء محبة للجميع
شكرا/ روزى على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أغسطس 2013)

> *س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
> 
> لاراااااا ببساطة كده يعنى الشقاوة كلها
> 
> ...


*روووووووووووووووزى بحب مواضيعك انا من يوم ما اتولدتى ههههههههههههههه
الله ينور موضوع لذيذ 

يويوووووووووو يا عسل منورة الموضوع يا شقاوة انتى 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> روزى الموضوع جميل ودمه خفيف  هيخلينا نبعد شويه عن السياسة والمواضيع الدسمة تسلم ايديكى حبيبتى واسفة اتاخرت فى المشاركة لسه واخده بالى من الموضوع وحياتك وكمان لما عرفت انه الدور على القردة لارا  فقولت لازم اشارك حتى لو كان فى الوقت الضايع
> *
> س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
> 
> ...




ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر

ومنورة الموضوع في اي وقت طبعا:08:


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> معظم الاعضاء اختاروا /لارا
> وكده تبقى لارا اكثر الاعضاء محبة للجميع
> شكرا/ روزى على هذا الموضوع الجميل




شكرا ليك يا استاذي علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2013)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *روووووووووووووووزى بحب مواضيعك انا من يوم ما اتولدتى ههههههههههههههه
> الله ينور موضوع لذيذ
> 
> يويوووووووووو يا عسل منورة الموضوع يا شقاوة انتى
> *​




ههههههههههههه ميرسي حبيبتي ربنا يخليكي

وانا بموت فيكي يا قمره


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2013)

لارا يلا اختاري اللي بعدك تحبي يكون مين
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أغسطس 2013)

*روزي موضوع بجد رائع و اكيد مشاركة فيه 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر 
و يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *روزي موضوع بجد رائع و اكيد مشاركة فيه
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر
> و يفرح قلبك​*




منورة حبيبتي

ربنا يخليكي ويعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2013)

خلاص اختار انا 
ممكن نقول
العضوه الجميله
رورو ايهاب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

يويو حببتي خفه الدم بحبها لما تكون مبسوطه
لكن لما تكون زعلانه اوعي من وشك:99:
يويو عسوله اووي وبحبها اي والله بحبها :08:
 
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

يويو الشقيه :gy0000:

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !

بحب اغلب مواضيعها بجد 
والتصميمات برضو عجباني :Love_Letter_Open:
 س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

اسمها الجديد حلو اكتر 

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !

عبيطه ههههههههههه
التوقيع جميل 

 س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

شربات ياخواتي شربات ^_^

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

لما بتكون مدايقه بتقفش اوووي 

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

لالا مفيش عتاب انا بموت فيها
مهما عملت مش هزعل منها 
 
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

بحبك يابه ههههههه

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

كويس جدا تواجدها بس مش عارفه
راحت فين انهارده ربنا معاكي حببتي
 
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

ولاحاجه :gy0000:هههههههه

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

لالا مفيش 

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

بحب ردودها لانها بتكون ممزوجه 
بالفكاهه 

 س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !
انتي كنتي فين انهارده وغبتي ليه 
ها قولي ؟؟
 
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!

امممم ممكن رقمها :08:

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

اختي وصحبتي 

وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

مفيش طبعاا





شكراااااا يااحلي روزي:Love_Letter_Open: علي الموضوع جميل دا
بحب اوي اللي ذي كدا
واخيرااا قدرت ادخل الموضوع من يوم مااتعمل
كنت بحاول ادخل *_*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا ليكي يا بنت الكنيسه نورتي الموضوع ويلا بقي اتكلمي عن رورو


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> شكرا ليكي يا بنت الكنيسه نورتي الموضوع ويلا بقي اتكلمي عن رورو



العفو حببتي
بنورك الموضوع منور
اهو اتكلمنا ودلوقتي علطول الرد ^_^
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

الطيبه والحنيه ودمها خفيف علي فكره ^_^
مش عارفه لوقلت اكتر تتحسد انا اخاف عليها بقا ههههههه
 
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

رورو حبيبه قلبي

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !

يعلم ربنا اي حاجه بتنزلها بتعجبني اوي

 س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

عجبني طبعا وانا اقدر اتكلم
رورو ايهاب ^_^

 س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !

اكتر صوره رمزيه بحبها ليها بتاعت هانا مونتانا

 س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

الحنيه :08:
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

هو لسه لم اكتشف بعد هههههههه

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

لا مفيش دي حببتي ياجدعان هههههه
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

بمووووت فيكي يارورو:08:

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

ممتاز طبعاا
 
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

تعلمت ان لما يكون حد مدايق
افضل جنبه 
 
س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

كان في موضوع عن مصر كلمات كدا
بس بعد شويه رديت 
 
س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

بتكون بحكمه ردودها وبتعرف امتي تهزر وامتي تتكلم جد


 س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

 مفيش سؤال في دماغي 
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!

هاتي أموااااه :08:

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

اختي حببتي القريبه مني  :99:

وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

لاطبعاااا





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
> 
> الطيبه والحنيه ودمها خفيف علي فكره ^_^
> مش عارفه لوقلت اكتر تتحسد انا اخاف عليها بقا ههههههه
> ...



*روما يا روح قلبى ميرسى يا حبيبتى على كلامك الجميل 
وانا عارفة طبعا انى كل حاجة فيا عجباكى ايه التواضع اللى انا فيه ده يا ناس  ههههههههههه*
*ربنا يخليكى ليا ياروح قلبى ويفرح قلبك 
واكبر امووووووووووواه لروما مقدرش ارفضلك طلب يا روحى *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *روما يا روح قلبى ميرسى يا حبيبتى على كلامك الجميل
> وانا عارفة طبعا انى كل حاجة فيا عجباكى ايه التواضع اللى انا فيه ده يا ناس  ههههههههههه*
> *ربنا يخليكى ليا ياروح قلبى ويفرح قلبك
> واكبر امووووووووووواه لروما مقدرش ارفضلك طلب يا روحى *



هههههههههههههههههههه
ايوه طبعا كل حاجه عجباني اه اه :99:
ويخليكي ليا ياقلبي
ميرسي كتيييي ر للاموااااااه :08::08: 
​


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​
رورو 
الثورجيه والوطنيه بدمها والرومانسيه بس بثوره بردوااا ههههههههه 

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
ثوراجيه 
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​حمله تمرد على الرجاله 
هههههههههههههههههههه
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​ كميله على عسليه 

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​
عجبانى كتير البنوته اللى حطاها بتاعت تيتانيك 
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​الثوره مع الطيبه بذات الوقت عاملين ميكس جناان معاها 
ههههههههههههه

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​اممممممم مفيش حتى الان لم اكتشف بعد 
هههههههههههه

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​
ربنا يفرح قلبك وتحققى كل اللى تتمنيه 
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​اممممممم 
اوعى تزعلى منى لما اغلس عليكى 
ههههههههههههه

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​ممتاز 

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​اممممممم لما بتبقى مضايقه بتدارى 
هههههههه

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​مفيش بنكشها دايما 
هههههههههههههه

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​قويه وصريحه 

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​لا مفيش كفاياها متظبطه مع ايرينى وحبوااا
 ههههههههههه


س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

اكيد  

منوره يا رورو هنا وهناااااااااااك 
​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​
رورو 
الثورجيه والوطنيه بدمها والرومانسيه بس بثوره بردوااا ههههههههه 

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
ثوراجيه 
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​حمله تمرد على الرجاله 
هههههههههههههههههههه
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​ كميله على عسليه 

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​
عجبانى كتير البنوته اللى حطاها بتاعت تيتانيك 
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​الثوره مع الطيبه بذات الوقت عاملين ميكس جناان معاها 
ههههههههههههه

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​اممممممم مفيش حتى الان لم اكتشف بعد 
هههههههههههه

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​
ربنا يفرح قلبك وتحققى كل اللى تتمنيه 
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​اممممممم 
اوعى تزعلى منى لما اغلس عليكى 
ههههههههههههه

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​ممتاز 

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​اممممممم لما بتبقى مضايقه بتدارى 
هههههههه

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​مفيش بنكشها دايما 
هههههههههههههه

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​قويه وصريحه 

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​لا مفيش كفاياها متظبطه مع ايرينى وحبوااا
 ههههههههههه


س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

اكيد  

منوره يا رورو هنا وهناااااااااااك 
​​*روح قلبى يا سوسو *
*انا تورجية بذمتك ده انا غلبانة وماشية تحت الحيط *
* وجوزى مرضيش ينزلنى المضاهرات على يدك هههههههههه*
* ميرسى حبيبتى لكلامك الجميل *
* وانا بحبك تنكشينى دايما وعمرى ما ازعل منك ابدا *
* اه شوفتى ايرينى وحبوا عاملين فيا ايه هناك مظبطنى مظبطنى يعنى هههههه*
* ربنا يخليكى ليا حبيبتى*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​**
وسعوا بقى من وشي دي الغالية رورو 
رورو دي بقى حكاية و رواية عسولة بشكل غير عادي
طيبة لابعد حد 
جواها محبة كبيييييييييرة اوووووووي لكل اللي حواليها 
حد كدة بيتحب من اول نظرة صدقيني مش بهزر يعني لما تدخلي المنتدى
وتلاقي حد  كدة قريب منك بيسال عنك لو غبتي دايما متابعك ف موضوع ف رد 
بجد الكلام اللي عندي ممكن يخلص بس بجد انا بموت فيها 
و لما بدخل المنتدى و مش بلاقيها موجودة ببقى مضايقة اووووي و بحس ان المنتدى ناقص حاجة حلوة اووووي فيه ​*


*س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​*
*انا ممكن اسمي رورو توأمتي و هي عارفة السبب بقى :08:​*

*س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​**لا
كتيييير جدا جدا 
كل موضوع بتكتبه رورو بيبقى ليه مذاق خاص عندي 
لانها بتكتبه بقلب اووووي يعني من غير اي تكلف و بمنتهى البساطة و دي اكتر حاجة بتعجبني اوووي ف مواضيعها ​*


*س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​**عسوووووووول جدا و محفور جوايا بجد 
رورو 
رورتي حبيبتي 
​*
*س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​**
حلوة جدا طبعا ف المرتين كان اختيارها مميز 
مايلي .. هانا مونتانا ..
و كات ... روز ....

اختيار رقيق راقي جدا​*
*س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​*
*الطيبة و المحبة الكبيرة اوووووي لكل الناس
لما بتحس ان في اي حد زعلان مش بتسيبه غير لما تفرفشه 
لما حد بيغيب لازم بتسأل عليه 
حنينة اوووووي ف تعاملتها 
ما بتنساش اي واجب 

زوقها في كل حاجة حلووووو اووووي 
اذا كان اغاني ترانيم 
تفكيرها عالي اوووووي ف كل حاجة 

و كلام ف سركم رومانسية جدا :08:
و كتتتييييييير صدقيني الكلام على رورو ​*

*س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​**
لا طبعا مافيش خالص 
بس هي ذي حالاتي كدة لما بنكون زعلانين بنفضل ساكتين لحد و مش بنرضى نشيل حد همومنا 
و ده بيتعب :closedeye​*
*س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​*
*لا مافيش اي عتاب 
اقولها بس 
اياكي يا بت يا رورو تحرمينا من وجودك 
​*

*س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​**
كلام كتييير
بس احب اقولها 
بحبك اويييييييييي يا رورو 
ربنا يخليكي ليا و لكل الاعضاء هنا علشان بجد 
انتي حد كدة صعب يتكرر 
نسخة واحدة بس 
و لما بقول انك توأمتي يعني باخد من جمالك بس مش اكتر​*
*
س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​**
ممتاز لدرجة كبيييييرة اوووي يعني مع مرتبة الشرف ​*
*س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​*
*حاجات كتيييييير بس اهمها 
اني لما اكون مخنوقة اووووي و تعبانة 
اعمل كوباية نسكافيه و اشغل اليسا و اعد على المنتدى و اشارك فيه كتيييير
هنسى الدنيا 
هههههههههه ده بجد على فكرة :08:​*
*
س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​*
*مواضيع رورو مش بعرف ماردش عليها علشان بتبقى كاتبة حاجات انا حاسة بيها اووووي
او بفكر فيها 
ف لازم و طبيعي جدا ارد ​*

*س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​*
*رأيي اني بجد رورو دي مافيش ذيها 
و دخولها بيدي طعم جميل للمنتدى كله محبة و جمال 
ز ان هي بجد من اجمل الناس اللي الواحد ممكن يعرفهم و يقابلهم ف حياته ​*


*س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​**
بما اننا انا وانتي بنموت ف  اليسا و حليييم 
عايززة بقى منك كوكتيل احطه و اسمعه علشان اروق الدنيا ؟؟؟؟
مستغلة جدا انا :gy0000:​*

*س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!​*
*اوعي تغيبي عننا اوعي يا رورو ​*
*
بدون احراجات

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​*
*اختي بجد و اكتر 
و صبحتي كمان العسولة 
ميكس يعني ​*
*وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها ​*
*لا طبعا ​*

*و على فكرة الكلام على رورو مايخلصش انا كدة اختصرت و جبت المفيد ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​*
> *
> وسعوا بقى من وشي دي الغالية رورو
> رورو دي بقى حكاية و رواية عسولة بشكل غير عادي
> ...



*روح قلبى يا موكى 
بجد كلامك ده كتير عليا اوى اوى 
ميرسى ليكى ياروح قلبى وانتى كمان عارفة معزتك وغلاوتك عندى اد ايه 
وعارفة لما بتغيبى عن المنتدى ببقى مضايقة بجد مش كلام 
لان وجودك وردودك ليها مزاق تانى عندى 
وبالذات شخابيط الجميلة اللى كتير بتوصف اللى جوايا *
*بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه على كلامك ده اللى انا مستحقهوش صدقينى 
بس بجد انا بموت فيكى يا حبيبتى 
ومن عنيا حاضر هظبطلك كوكتيل لاليسا معتبر 
 ربنا يخليكى يلا حبيبتى ويخليلى محبتك الكبيرة اوى دى*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2013)

*اولا انا لما عرفت رورو ايهاب هلي اللي العين عليها
قولت لالالالالالا بقا استوب
وقمت اتنفضت وجريت عالمطبخ وعملت مج مسكوفيه
علشان اعرف امخمخ ايون اومااااااااااااااااااال ايييييييييييييييييه
دي الغاليه يانااس

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
بامانه كل حرف هكتبه بجد
رورو من اقرب الناس ليا اللي عرفتها عالنت بشكل عام 
وعالمنتدي هنا بشكل خاااص
هي البنت الجدعه اللي بتقف جنب صحبتها في شدتها قبل فرحتها
هي رمز للتفائل والامل والصبر 
رورو اي حد في الدنيا يتمني يبقي عنده
صاحبه او اخت او بنت زيها بامانه




س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​صاحبة صحبتها اووووي

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !
كل مواضيعها بلا استثناء جميلة بجد
لاني انا بثق فيها وفي اختياراتها لمواضيعها



س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​رورو ايهاب
اسمها جميل
الجزء الاول منه بيدل علي الدلع والحنية
 والجزء التاني وبيدل علي الحب والوفاء والاخلاص
 لانه اسم جوزها حبيبها
ربنا يخليهم لبعض يارب
 
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​جميلة ورقيقه اووي
وتشبهلها اووي البت روز دي:smil12:
 
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​طيبتها جدعنتها
افتقادها لكل الاعضاء
 
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !


​لا مش شايفه فيها عيب لحد دلوقتي بامانه

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​
بقالك يومين  بحالهم مسألتيش عليا ياوحشة:beee:
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​ربنا يخليكي ليا
ويفرح قلبك باللي بتتمنيه يارب
 
س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​ممـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتاز طبعااااااااا
ومميزززززززززز
 
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​اتعلمت منها اني اسأل عالناس دايما واقولهم
"ها وعاملين ايه النهاردة" 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
(هي فاهمة):yahoo:
 
س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​لا طبعا مفيش 
دا انا مابصدق تنزل موضوع
علشان ارشقلها فيه طيب:t13:
 
س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​
ردورها كلها صريحه تلقائية عقلانيه +دمها خفيف 

 س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
ها وعاملين ايه النهاره
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo:
 س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​اوعي في يوم من الايام تنسيني  :Love_Mailbox:
بدون احراجات 

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​طبعا بحبها بحبها بحبها زي اختي بالظبط بامانه
دي اصلا بتفكرني بأختي علي طول في كل كلامها وتصرفاتها
 وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

لا مفيش
انا خايفه اني اكون انا اللي بزعجها:spor22:


اده خلاص كدا خلصت الاسئله
بجد محستش بيها خالص
طبعا من حبي لرورتي بيبي حبيبتي:smil12:
​*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]رورو أيهاب *​​ *[FONT=&quot]س1 عرف هذه العضوة من وجهــة نظرك ![/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنت ناس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س2 لقب تطلقه على هذه العضوة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الزوجة المثالية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذه العضوة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معظم موضيعها حلوة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س4 ما رايك بلقب هذه العضوة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسندنى فى ضعف ؟؟ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها هذه العضوة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مُزة آخر تلاتين حاجة ( كايت طبعاً )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س6 ميزه تميز هذه العضوة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رومانسيتها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س7عيب هذه العضوة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( محدش خالى من العيوب)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س8 عتب تود قوله لهذه العضوة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س9 كلمه تقولها لهذه العضوة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجودك بينور اى موضوع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س10 تواجد هذه العضوة بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) ![/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جيد على أعتبارها كائن ليلى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذه العضوة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المثالية الزوجية – ياريت كل الستات زيها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س12 موضوع لهذه العضوة قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا ![/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو موضوع حريمى أوى لا أتدخل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س13 ما رايك بردود هذه العضوة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تتحلى بالأدب وأحترام الذات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذه العضوة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معنديش [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س15 طلب تطلبه من هذه العضوة بدون احراجات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ مافيش[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س 16 هل تحب هذه العضوة مثل أختك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكييد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​دمها خفيف ،واتقد انها رومانسيه وحزينه شويه
> (من مشاركتها)​​س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !
> طـنط رورو :t33:​
> س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !
> ...


....
..


----------



## tamav maria (25 أغسطس 2013)

ميرسي ياروزي للموضوع الجميل ده 
طول عمرك مبتكره ياقمره



س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​
رورو غنيه عن التعريف
انسانه رقيقه ومحبه وقلبها كل حب للمنتدي واعضائه
رزينه ومتعقله -اللهم بدون حسد ههههههه
​
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​قلب المنتدي المحب

​س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​بدون مبالغه كل مواضيعها ومشاركاتها​
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​جميل ورقيق زي صاحبته​
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​جميله جدا انا عن نفسي بحب كات جدا ​
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​الهدؤ والحكمه في المناقشه​
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​بصراحه وبدون مبالغه مش لاقيه اي عيب في رورو
​
س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​
 احب اشوف اسمها منور في المنتدي علي طول
 بس للاسف بتدخل متخفيه كتير بالرغم من انها
 بتكون موجوده معانا ​س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​بحبك قوي ياروروتي عشان انت اكتر واحده دايما
تسالي عني حتي ولو غبت يوم واحد
ربنا يخليكي لي حبيبتي وتسألي عني باستمرار
​
س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​
جيد جدا​س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​افتقادها للغايبين ومحبتها للكل

​س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​صرخة وطن 
 بصراحه لانها هي قالت كل حاجه ممكن تتقال في الوقت ده وحسيت بالحزن والالام علي الوطن عشان كده ما عرفتش اعلق علي الموضوع​ 
س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​ردود هاديه وجميله زيها​
س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​ما عنديش اي أسئله لرورو​
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​اظهر وبان عليك الامان
وبلاش التخفي ياقمره
​

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​
*طبعا بحب رورو جدا جدا جدا ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اولا انا لما عرفت رورو ايهاب هلي اللي العين عليها
> قولت لالالالالالا بقا استوب
> وقمت اتنفضت وجريت عالمطبخ وعملت مج مسكوفيه
> علشان اعرف امخمخ ايون اومااااااااااااااااااال ايييييييييييييييييه
> ...



*لا انا زعلانة منك بقى تعملى مسكوفيه ومتعمليش معاكى لا اخص عليكى اخص 
روح قلبى ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب وميحرمنيش منك ابدا 
احياه النبى الكلام ده كتير عليا 
انتى اغلى حد عندى فى الدنيا وانتى عارفة ده 
ربنا يخليكى ليا ياروح قلبى ويفرح قلبك وتفضلى اختى وصحبتى وحبيبتى طول العمر 
وها قوليلى عاملين ايه النهاردة بقى هههههههه 
انا بقى هقولك عاملين ايه بس فى السر  علشان محدش  يعرف 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ميرسي ياروزي للموضوع الجميل ده
> طول عمرك مبتكره ياقمره
> 
> 
> ...


*ماريا حبيبة قلبى ربنا يخليكى ليا يا قمرى 
ويخليلى قلبك الطيب المحب 
وميحرمنيش منك ابدا ولا من وجودك فى المنتدى 
اما بقى عن التخفى فده بقى عادة صعب اغيرها هههههه 
بس انا موجودة معاكم دايما يا قلبى 
ميرسى لكلامك الجميل يا روح قلبى ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب *


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]رورو أيهاب *​​ *[FONT=&quot]س1 عرف هذه العضوة من وجهــة نظرك !*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بنت ناس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س2 لقب تطلقه على هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الزوجة المثالية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معظم موضيعها حلوة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س4 ما رايك بلقب هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسندنى فى ضعف ؟؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مُزة آخر تلاتين حاجة ( كايت طبعاً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س6 ميزه تميز هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رومانسيتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س7عيب هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( محدش خالى من العيوب)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س8 عتب تود قوله لهذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س9 كلمه تقولها لهذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجودك بينور اى موضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س10 تواجد هذه العضوة بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) ![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جيد على أعتبارها كائن ليلى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المثالية الزوجية – ياريت كل الستات زيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س12 موضوع لهذه العضوة قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا ![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو موضوع حريمى أوى لا أتدخل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س13 ما رايك بردود هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تتحلى بالأدب وأحترام الذات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معنديش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س15 طلب تطلبه من هذه العضوة بدون احراجات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ مافيش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س 16 هل تحب هذه العضوة مثل أختك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكييد[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


*استاذ عبوديا بذات نفسيته هنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 
مش تقوله كنا فرشنا الارض رمل  يا جودعان 
ميرسى يا استاذى لكلامك  الجميل وحضورك الغالى 
ربنا يخليك وميرسى مرة كمان 



*​[/FONT]


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

! س1 ﻋﺮف ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﻣﻦ وﺟﻬــﺔ ﻧﻈﺮك

انا مش عارفك اوي بس اعرف انك طيبة

! س2 ﻟﻘﺐ ﺗﻄﻠﻘﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

مش عارف لأني مش عارفك أوي

! س3 ﻣﻮاﺿﯿﻊ اﻋﺠﺒﺖ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ 

كله

! س4 ﻣﺎ راﯾﻚ ﺑﻠﻘﺐ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ ﻫـ 

الي هو ايه !!

! س5 ﻣﺎ راﯾﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻮرﻩ اﻟﺮﻣﺰﯾﻪ اﻟﺘﻲ ﯾﺤﻤﻠﻬﺎ اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

معرفش مين ديه  ^___^

! س6 ﻣﯿﺰﻩ ﺗﻤﯿﺰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ 

الطيبة

! س7ﻋﯿﺐ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﺑﺼﺮاﺣﻪ وﺑﺪون ﻣﺒﺎﻟﻐﻪ 

لأ مفيش

! س8 ﻋﺘﺐ ﺗﻮد ﻗﻮﻟﻪ ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

لأ مفيش

س9 ﻛﻠﻤﻪ ﺗﻘﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ 

ربنا يحفظك

س10! ) ﺗﻮاﺟﺪ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺘﺪى ) ﻣﻤﺘﺎز - ﺟﯿﺪﺟﺪا - ﺟﯿﺪ - ﻣﻘﺒﻮل

جيد جداً 

! س11 ﻣﺎذا ﺗﻌﻠﻤﺖ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ 

مممممم الطيبة

! س12 ﻣﻮﺿﻮع ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﻗﺮاﺗﻪ وﻟﻢ ﺗﺴﺘﻄﯿﻊ 

لأ مفيش

!س13 ﻣﺎ راﯾﻚ ﺑﺮدود ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ /ﻫـ ردود 

لو الرد لبنت لازم تدلعها و لو لودلد معرفش
بس ديه حاجة حلوة مش وحشة

! س 14 ﺳﺆال ﺗﻄﺮﺣﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ 

امتي اكتر وقت بتكوني متاواجدة فيه لأني غالباً مبشوفكيش

!س15 ﻃﻠﺐ ﺗﻄﻠﺒﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ 

لأ مفيش

س 16 ﻫﻞ ﺗﺤﺐ اﻟﻌﻀﻮ /ﻩ ﻣﺜﻞ اﺧﻮك /ﺗﻚ

طبعاً


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> ! س1 ﻋﺮف ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﻣﻦ وﺟﻬــﺔ ﻧﻈﺮك
> 
> انا مش عارفك اوي بس اعرف انك طيبة
> 
> ...


*هههههههههه ميرسى يا كيمو لكلامك الجميل 
انا موجودة على طول بس تقدر تقول لابسة طاقية الاخفا كدا 
بس موجودة معاكم ومتابعة فى السر بقى هههههههههه 
ميرسى ليك ولكلامك الجميل 
*


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

يلا يا رورو وقتك اوشك علي الانتهاء

لما تخلصي رد علي الاعضاء

اختاري مين تحبيه يبقي بعدك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا يا رورو وقتك اوشك علي الانتهاء
> 
> لما تخلصي رد علي الاعضاء
> 
> اختاري مين تحبيه يبقي بعدك​


*اختار  بتول حبيبتى 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اختار  بتول حبيبتى *​


اووووووك اختيار موفق يا قمر

وانتي نورتي الموضوع

اللي موجوده يا جماعه بعد روروهيواثقة فيك يارب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2013)

*وجيه الوقت اللى هعترفلك فيه بحبى السر اللى كنت مخبياه من زمان هههههههههههه 
روح قلبى اكيد مهما قولت فيكى مش هوفيكى حقك ابدا *
*لان الكلام فيكى مش هيخلص لو فضلت طول عمرى اتكلم عليكى *
​
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !



*بتول حبيبتى البنت الشقية ام دم خفيف المؤمنة بربنا 
اللى عمرها ما تعرف تزعل من حد مهما حصل 
من اقر الناس ليا هنا فى المنتدى اخت ليا غالية عندى اووووووووى 
مقدرش ادخل المنتدى من غير ما اقعد انا وهى ننكش فى الناس 
منغيرها المنتدى ملوش طعم *
​

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !


​*موضوع 
بتاع مين فاكر اليوم ده 
ضحكت ضحك السنين على المشاركات كلها *​
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !


*واثقة فيك يارب 
لقب يدل على انها واثقة فى ربنا ومسلمة حياتها كلها ليه *

​

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !


*صورة جميلة للبابا شنودة حبيبى *
​

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !
*
خفة دمها 
طيبتها اللى ملهاش مثيل 
حبها لكل الناس 
قلبها الحنين بتزعل لزعلك وتفرح لفرحك 
مهما قولت عليها مش هوفيها حقها بامانة 

*
​

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

*مفهاش ولا عيب *
​

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

*انى كل ما اكلمها فى الفون متردش من اول مرة وتقلقنى عليها بزيادة *
​

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

*ربنا يخليكى ليا يا روح قلبى 
وميحرمنيش منك ابدا 
ويفرح قلبك وافرح بيكى قريب *
​

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !


*ممتاااااااااااز *
​

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !


*ازعل مع الناس وافرح معاهم 
وانى التمس العذر دايما للناس 
*​

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

*مفيش لازم ارد على اى موضوع ليها *​


س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!


*ردود جميلة وكلها خفة دم *
​

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !
*
طول عمرك بتسالينى عاملين ايه 
جيه الوقت اخيرا اللى اسألك انا بقى 
وعاملين ايه النهاردة هههههههه
*​

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! 


بدون احراجات

*ابوس ايدك ردى على الفون من اول مرة هههههه
*​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
*
اختى وصحبتى وحبيبتى واغلى حد عندى فى الدنيا *
​
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها 

*اطلاقا دى روح قلبى يا ناس *


​

[/QUOTE]


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

س1 ﻋﺮف ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﻣﻦ وﺟﻬــﺔ ﻧﻈﺮك !

بنوتة شقية

س2 ﻟﻘﺐ ﺗﻄﻠﻘﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ !

واثقة , بتول

س3 ﻣﻮاﺿﯿﻊ اﻋﺠﺒﺖ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ !

ﻛﻠﻪ

س4 ﻣﺎ راﯾﻚ ﺑﻠﻘﺐ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ ﻫـ !

جميل

س5 ﻣﺎ راﯾﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻮرﻩ اﻟﺮﻣﺰﯾﻪ اﻟﺘﻲ ﯾﺤﻤﻠﻬﺎ ! اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

تحفة , احلي صورة رمزية بصراحة

س6 ﻣﯿﺰﻩ ﺗﻤﯿﺰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ !

مليانة صفات جميلت , مش عارف اقول ايه ولا ايه

س7ﻋﯿﺐ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﺑﺼﺮاﺣﻪ وﺑﺪون ﻣﺒﺎﻟﻐﻪ !

بتفهم غلط (تقريباً هي فاهمة )

س8 ﻋﺘﺐ ﺗﻮد ﻗﻮﻟﻪ ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ !

مفيش

س9 ﻛﻠﻤﻪ ﺗﻘﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

بحب مواضيعك , تفعلي بزيادة

! ) س10- ﺗﻮاﺟﺪ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺘﺪى ( ﻣﻤﺘﺎز ﺟﯿﺪﺟﺪا - ﺟﯿﺪ - ﻣﻘﺒﻮل

ًﺟﯿﺪ ﺟﺪا

س11 ﻣﺎذا ﺗﻌﻠﻤﺖ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ !

حاجات كتير

س12 ﻣﻮﺿﻮع ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﻗﺮاﺗﻪ وﻟﻢ ! ﺗﺴﺘﻄﯿﻊ

مش عارف

س13 ﻣﺎ راﯾﻚ ﺑﺮدود ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ /ﻫـ ردود!

كلها جميلة

س 14 ﺳﺆال ﺗﻄﺮﺣﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ !

مفيش

س15 ﻃﻠﺐ ﺗﻄﻠﺒﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ!

سيبك من الزفت الي اسمه عكاشة

س 16 ﻫﻞ ﺗﺤﺐ اﻟﻌﻀﻮ /ﻩ ﻣﺜﻞ اﺧﻮك /ﺗﻚ

ًاكتر ﻃﺒﻌﺎ


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2013)

بتوووووووووووووووول منوره هناااااااااااا  

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​بنوته جميله وروحه حلوه كتيرررررر وبتنشر بهجه وفرحه بالمكان من سلامها اللى بحسوا دايما جواه من ثقتها فى ربناااااا 

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​بتووووووول 

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
كل مواضيعها وردوها كمان بتعجبنى 

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​واثقه حلو كتير 
مع انى للوهله الاولى حسيته كبير 

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​جميله اكيد دى البابا شنوده 


س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​الروح الجميله 

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​مفيش خاااااالص مالص كمان 

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​مش بتسال ههههههههههههه

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​ابقى اسالى ههههههههههههه

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​جيد عايزها تبقى امتياز 

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​كيفيه تربيه الكلاب هههههههههههههه

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​مفيش

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​جميله كتير ودايما بتضحكنى :t33:

 
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​ابقى اسالى ههههههههههههه

​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

اخوتى الجميله 

منوره الساحه وكل الساحات 
​​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (25 أغسطس 2013)

> س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !


بداخلها حزن ما  وتحاول التغلب عليه بالضحك والمرح




> س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !


بياعة كلام ( ههههههههه معلش ماتزعليش منى يا واثقة ياريت انا ابقى زيك كدة )




> س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !


جميع المواضيع 




> س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !


(واثقة فيك يارب ) اسم من ثلاث كلمات ولكن يحتوى على دروس وعبر كثيرة جدا وانا شخصيا عند النظر لهذا الاسم اتعلم الثقة فى ربنا مهما طال الزمن وربنا وعودة اكيدة 




> س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !


تدل على مدى الحب والصداقة التى بينها وبين قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث




> س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !


الميزة فى اسمها الثقة فى ربنا والاتكال على ربنا فى كل امور حياتها وياريتنى  اصل لهذا الدرجة الايمانية  مثلها 



> س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !


مش هاقول لايوجد عيوب لان لا يوجد انسان بلا عيوب 
ولكن انا لا اعرف هذا




> س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !


لا استطيع ان اعاتب 




> س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !


كفاية سمع اغانى جورج وسوف ده حتى عامل عملية فى زوره
بحس ان فى حاجة محشورة فى زوره وهو بيغنى هههههه




> س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !


جيد جدا




> س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !


الثقة فى ربنا والاتكال عليه فى كل امور حياتى




> س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !


مواضيعها كلها مهمة ولا استطيع الصمت 
ولكن لانشغالى وعدم وجودى بالمنتدى بأستمرار واحيانا اقرأ المواضيع على عجل ولا استطيع الرد





> س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!


بالنسبة للردود تعتبر عادية جدا 
ولكن المواضيع هى الاهم 




> س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !


لا يوجد




> س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!


انا عارف انك كريمة ( لا انا عارف ان اسمك بتول  ولكن كريمة دى صفة ) وسوف تعطينى تقييم على هذا المشاركة برغم انى وصفتك ب( بياعة كلام ) ولكن 
بلاش التقييم اعتقد مشاركتى  هذا لا تستاهل التقييم 






> س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك


بصراحة وبدون احراج 
اعتبر كل عضو فى المنتدى كأنه اخ لى وكل عضوة كأخت لى احس وانا فى منتدى الكنيسة وكأنى فعلا فى الكنيسة وارى جميع الاعضاء واتخيلهم وارسم لهم صورة فى خيالى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​توته دي روح قلب روما من جوه ^_^
الشقاوه كلها وخفه الدم وبتعمل مرح كدا 
شخصيه طيبه وتحس من جوه في قلبها ابييييييض ^_^ 

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​توته قلبي انا :yahoo:

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
مش فاكره :smil15:

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​ احلي اسم هنا 
واثقه فيك يارب :t33:
 
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​اكيد طبعا عجباني


س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​روح المرح اللي فيها :yahoo:

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

​انها مش بتدخل بالليل :cry2:

 س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​احيات انبي ارجعي ادخلي تاني بالليل:t32:

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​بعشقك ياروح قلبي :wub:

 س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​جيد جدااااا

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​ان اكون علي طبيعتي خالص

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​مفيش :dance:

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​اكيد بتضحكي :t11:


س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​هقولها علي الخاص 

​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

اختي واوقات بحس انها امي علي الرغم من صغر سنها
بحس انها محتضناني ههههههه
 

​​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (26 أغسطس 2013)

*معلهش ياجدعـان انا جيت متأخر 



روزي86 قال:



خلاص اختار انا 
ممكن نقول
العضوه الجميله
رورو ايهاب

أنقر للتوسيع...


مين دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
:t33: :t33: 

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

لو قلنا طيبه يبقى ظلمنـاها لأنها هى الطيبه نفسها وخفة الـدم 
وبجد هى حد محترم جداً 
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

صاحب التواجد المميز 

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !

كل المواضيح وحتى الردود دايماً بحسها مطابقه لحال ناس كتير فينـا 
ودا لو دل بيدل على انهــا حساسه وأقرب أكتر للى حواليهــا 
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

جميل جداً وبيدل ع الوفاء لأقرب الناس ليهـا 

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !

الأولى بالصراحه بالنسبالى كانت افضل 
خصوصاً انها تشبهها كتير 
(وواضح انه فى أجماع على كدا )

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

لا دى مجموعة مميزات منها 

بتحب تشارك اللى حواليها ف جميع ظروفهم 
ذى مابيقول الكتاب 
"" فرحاً مع الفرحين و بكاءاً مع الباكين مهتمين بعضكم ببعض""
دا طبعاً غير تواجدها المميز ف اى مكان 

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
احياناً بتخبى اللى جواها لو حزن علشان خاطر اللى حواليها 
دا ف نظرى عيب لأنها هى بس كدا اللى هاتبقى شايله ف قلبها 
برغم انها بتشارك اللى حواليها فى احزانهم برضوا 

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

 عتــاب مافيش 

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

يارب دايماً تفضلى منوره المنتدى 

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

ممـتاز أكيد فهى تحمل بصمه خاصة بتواجدها هنـا 

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

الصبــر والتسليم الكامل لأرادة ربنــا 

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

مافيش ولو فيه هايبقى تجنباً للحورات 

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

ممكن تقرى الرد من غير ماتشوفى الأسم تعرفى الرد دا بتاع مين 
بمعنى إنها ليها كاريزما خاصه 

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

حــالياً مافيش 

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!

عاوزينك تنورى المنتدى دايماً 
وتدفعى فاتورة الكهبرا 

بدون احراجات

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

آه طبعاً رورو دى أختى وليا الشرف 
ربنا يديلها طولت العمر 




روزي86 قال:






اللي موجوده يا جماعه بعد روروهيواثقة فيك يارب​


أنقر للتوسيع...






س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
زى ماقال عادل امام قبل كدا 
ايه مش هاتنتشروا 
حد نشيط جداً ف المنتدى ودمه خفيف 

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

خــفه :beee: 

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !
معظم مواضيعها بتعجبنى دا اقل موضوع ليها 5 او 6 صفحات 
دى بتول ياجدعان 

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

جميل وبيدل على التمسك بربنـا والتسليم الكامل لإرادته 

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
قديس العصر 
البابا شنودة 
بركاته معانـا 
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

الأنتشار وخفة الدم 

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

مافيش عيب جايز تكون طيبه زياده حسب مافهمت 

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

خلاص هو عدى وقته 

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

بحب جداً انها بتتقبل جميع الأراء م اللى حواليها سواء بالنقد او الإيجاب 

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

ممـتاز 
بتعدى أيام بتكون أعلى نسبة مشاركه 

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

تقبل وجهة النظر الأخــرى 

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

مافيش بس أحينــاناً بتبقى الحالة النفسيه ليا مش حابب انى اشارك 

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

خفيفة الظل ومتقبله كـافة الردود 

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

هايجى يوم نشوف بتول عاقله؟؟ :t32: :t32: :t32: 

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!

    صليلى 

بدون احراجات

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

آه ذى أخويـــــا بالظبط :t30:  :t30: 


:flowers:     :flowers:       :flowers:     

شكراً ع الموضوع المميز ياروزه 

 *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*اختيار رائع يا رورو بجد دي توتة مش اي حد*

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​*
*واثقة 
دي انسانة بكل معاني الكلمة 
طيبة حساسة اووووي 
دمها ذي السكر
قريبة اوووووي للقلوب
الكل بيحبها اووووووي
اجتماعية بشكل غير عادي 
ماحدش هنا ف المنتدى الا و ليه ذكرى حلوة مع توتة 
بجد كلام كتيييييير
بس هي حد كدة يتحب وبس يعني ماينفعش غير ان هو يتحب اووووي*




*س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​**
توتة 
و هي بتقولي لقب ماحدش قالهولي غيرها 
و بموت فيه 
بتقولي 
يا مكموكتي :t13:*

*س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​**لا كتييييير
مواضيعها مختلفة اوووووي
و بيبقى فيها جو من الضحك و الفرحة غريب كدة وعندها قدرة غريبة انها 
تخلي كل واحد يحكي براحته اووووي على الاخر يعني 
ذي مثلا الموضوع اللي بتفكرنا فيه بحاجات زمان 
كان موضوع ذي العسل و انا حبيته اوووووي
*

*
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​*
*جمييييييل اووووووي
و بيدل على ايمانها و  ثقتها الكبيرة ف ربنا 
و مش مجرد اسم هو بيوصف شخصيتها الجميلة الطيبة *

*س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​*
*روووووعة طبعا 
صورة البابا شنودة القديس العظيم*

*س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​*
*كتيير ماتعدش 
بس انا بعشق بساطتها 
و بمووووووووووت ف خفة دمها 
و كمان طيبتها 
و افتقدها 
و محبتها لكل الناس
كتييييييير بجد *
*س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​*
*مافيش طبعا 
دي توتة يا ناس :smil12:*
*س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​**
عايزة اكل محشي يا توتة ماليش دعوة هههههههههههه :new2:*

*
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​*
*اقولها ربنا يخليكي لينا منورة المنتدى يا قمر
وبنا يخليكي ليا انا علشان انا بموووووووووووووووت فيكي 
و ماقدش استغنى عن وجودك و مشاركاتك اللي انا بعشقها 
و انتي عارفة انتي و البت رورو حبيبتي 
انتو اقرب الناس ليا هنا 
وبجد بحبك اوووووووووي خالص مالص بالص :new8::new8:​*

*س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​**ممتاز بشرطة موفي 
:smil12:*

*س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​**المحبة 
و خفة الدم 
و اني اخد على الناس هنا بسرعة 
كنت صعيدية مقفلة حبتين تلاتة اربعة ​*
*س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​*
*لا مافيش لازم ارد على توتة ودي تيجي:dance:*

*س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​**
مالهاش حل 
ردودها حاجة كدة سكرة 
و ليها طابع خااااااااص اووووووي
بيتميز بحاجتين 
البساطة 
و الصراحة *
*س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​*
*وانتي عاملة ايه دلوقتي ؟؟؟؟
انا بغش :yahoo:*
*س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!

بدون احراجات​**
نفسي في طبق محشي يا توتة *

*س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​**بحبها ذي اختي لاني مش عندي اخوات بنات 
هي ورور اخواتي واكتر كمان شوية *
*وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها​*
*لا طبعا خاااااااااالص
ده انا بموووووووووووت فيها :smil12::smil12:*
​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> *والاسئلة هي : *​*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*​*طيوووووووبة وحنونة اووووووووووووى
> **س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*​*رومانسية الى حد ماااااااا
> **س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*مواضيع كتير حلوة عجبانى
> **س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !*​*لقبها بيخلى لسانى بيهنج
> ...


*تم الاجابة كلها وربنا يسترها علينا*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> *س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*​*واثقة انسانة عثولة وطيبة اوووووووووى
> بجداااااااااااااااا
> بتحب الكل
> **س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*​*توتة الشقية
> ...


*تم الاجابة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

*معلش عشان أنا فاتتنى لارا 

هأتكلم عن لارا و بعديها  رورو*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

*أولا  : لارا​
س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​​
طيبة و دمها خفيف



س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
عفريتة



س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​مش فاكرة بصراحها 
مواضيعها بالهبل



س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​
تقصدوا نشيط ؟؟
هى فعلا نشيطة 



س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​
بتغيرها كل شوية


س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​
روحها حلوة


س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​
بتصدق كل حاجة

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​
بآلها كتير مش موجودة 
ياريت ترجع تانى 


س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
خدى بالك من نفسك

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​جيد جدا


س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​المحبة


س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​مش فاكرة


س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​
عفوية

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​فينك ؟


س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​ما عنديش

بدون احراجات ​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​نعم زى أختى الصغيووووووووووورة
بس بأة ما تكبرونيش فى السن ههههههههههههههههه

وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها ​الهزار الكتير


​​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

*ثانيا : رورو​
س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​​
رومانسية من الدرجة الأولى و دماغها ناشفة برضوا ههههههههههههههه



س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
ذكية



س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​كلها



س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​
تقصدوا مبارك؟؟
هى فعلا مباركة



س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​
بتدل على شخصيتها


س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​
بتصالح الناس على بعضها


س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​
مش عارفة

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​
ما عنديش


س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
إبعدى عنى أحسن لك هههههههههه

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​جيد جدا


س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​بأحاول أتعلم الرومانسية ههههههههههههههههه


س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​مش فاكرة


س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​
هادئة

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​ليه مش بتعملى مواضيع غير الرومانسية ؟؟

غيرى بأة هههههههههههههههههه


س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​ما عنديش

بدون احراجات ​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​نعم زى أختى الصغيرة


وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها ​لا


​​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> اووووووك اختيار موفق يا قمر
> 
> وانتي نورتي الموضوع
> 
> اللي موجوده يا جماعه بعد روروهيواثقة فيك يارب​


اهلا اهلا
وتفتكروا مين هيبقي موجود بجد واثقه
اولا بشكر روزي عالموضوع الجميل 
وبشكر رورو علي اختياري
تعيشولي يابنوتات


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وجيه الوقت اللى هعترفلك فيه بحبى السر اللى كنت مخبياه من زمان هههههههههههه
> روح قلبى اكيد مهما قولت فيكى مش هوفيكى حقك ابدا *
> *لان الكلام فيكى مش هيخلص لو فضلت طول عمرى اتكلم عليكى *
> ​
> ...


[/QUOTE]
حبيبة قلبي شكرا جداا علي كلامك اللي انا مستهلوش بجد
انتي اختي وحبيتي وانتي عارفه غلاوتك عندي 
وحاضر هبقا ارد عالفون من قبل ماترني حتي هههه
ربنا ميحرمنيش منك ابدا:flowers:
ومش ههقولك عاملين ايه النهارده هه


E N D قال:


> س1 ﻋﺮف ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﻣﻦ وﺟﻬــﺔ ﻧﻈﺮك !
> 
> بنوتة شقية
> 
> ...


شكرا ياكيمو علي كلامك الجميل ومحبتك الكبيره اللي انا مستهلهاش
بس برضو هفضل احب عوكشة مقدرش محبوش هههههههه


soso a قال:


> بتوووووووووووووووول منوره هناااااااااااا
> 
> س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​بنوته جميله وروحه حلوه كتيرررررر وبتنشر بهجه وفرحه بالمكان من سلامها اللى بحسوا دايما جواه من ثقتها فى ربناااااا
> 
> ...


سوستي حبيبتي الساحه والمنتدي والدنيا بحالها منورة بيكي اكيد
شكرا عالكلام الجميل اللي قولتليه في حقي بجد انتي لانك جميله بتشوفي كل الناس زيك جميله
وبعدين هو مين اللي مش بيسأل ها ها هههههه
وبمناسبة تربيه الكلاب ابقي قوليلي معدة روري عامله ايه لوقتي بعد الاكله الدسمة اللي اكلها هههههه


+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> بداخلها حزن ما  وتحاول التغلب عليه بالضحك والمرح
> 
> 
> 
> ...


استاذ ميلاد مشاركة حضرتك تستاهل مليون تقييم 
ويكفي وجودك وكلامك عني اللي خسارة فيا وانا مستحقهوش صدقني
بس انا ايماني ضعيف ويارتني انا اللي ابقي زيك حضرتك
وبالنسبة لبيع الكلام هو بيتباع فين بالظبط ههههه
وعلي فكرة انا مقدرش مسمعش سلطان الطرب يجيلي اكتئاب ههههه 
نورت استاذنا



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​توته دي روح قلب روما من جوه ^_^
> الشقاوه كلها وخفه الدم وبتعمل مرح كدا
> شخصيه طيبه وتحس من جوه في قلبها ابييييييض ^_^
> 
> ...


حبيبة قلبي روما 
يابنتي والله شكلكم كدا عايزني اتغر عليكم
وبعد كدا محدش هيقدر يكلمني هههههه
ياروما انتي اللي جميله وانا بمووووووووووووت فيكي وانتي عارفه
وبعدين انا ربنا تاب عليا وبقيت بنام بدري واصحي بدري
عقبالك اما تتوبي توبه نصوحه ههههههههه
ومستنيه طلبك حبيبتي
انتي تطلبي عيوني ومتغلاش عليكي ياغاليه صدقيني:flowers:


بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *معلهش ياجدعـان انا جيت متأخر
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انا خفه ؟؟ طيب انا زي اخوك ؟؟ طيب انا مش عاقله؟؟
النمره غلط يافندم هههههههههههههه
متشكرا اووي يابوب علي كلامك الرائع اللي قولتهولي بأستثناء اني زي اخوك ومش عقله طبعا هههه
وبعدين اصبر عليا بس اما يجي دورك
ده انا هفرحك اوووووووي بس استني عليا
ده انت زي اخ ... ويا برضو:smile01


moky قال:


> *اختيار رائع يا رورو بجد دي توتة مش اي حد*
> 
> *س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​*
> 
> ...


مكموكتي 
بصي بامانه انا بقف قدامك ايدي بتقف مبعرفش اكتب حاجه
لانك بتقولي كلام كبير عليا اوووووووي
ايه يابنتي ده ده حتي ربنا عرفوه بالعقل هههههه
وانا بعيده كل البعد عن كلامك ده بجد
ربنا يخليكي ليا يامكموكتي ياارب
وعلي فكره احنا عاملين محشي النهاره ههههههه
واحلي طبق محشي لاحلي مكموكتي يانااااس
ربنا يخليكي ليا ياارب:flowers:



Samir poet قال:


> *تم الاجابة*


سمورة شكرا علي كلامك الرائع جد اللي انا مستهلوش
بس عايزة اقولك اني انا فعلا مصره معاك وفي السؤال عنك
سامحني بجد
بس مش معني كدا اني بتجاهلك لا صدقني انت اخويا الصغير
اللي بخاف عليك بجد وبزعل اما بحس انك زعلان
وبفرح لفرحك بامانه
بجد مش عايزاك تزعل مني وحقك عليا لو علي تقصيري معاك:flowers:


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *معلش عشان أنا فاتتنى لارا
> 
> هأتكلم عن لارا و بعديها  رورو*​


طيب وبالنسبالي يعني انا هوا عدي عليكي ومشفتوش ولا ايه يايرو ههههههههههه
مستنياكي برضو تقولي عليا كلميتن حلوين علشان اتغر شوية كمان ماليش دعوة:smile01


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سمورة شكرا علي كلامك الرائع جد اللي انا مستهلوش
> بس عايزة اقولك اني انا فعلا مصره معاك وفي السؤال عنك
> سامحني بجد
> بس مش معني كدا اني بتجاهلك لا صدقني انت اخويا الصغير
> ...



*انامقدرشى ازعل منك بجدااااا
واشكرك على مشاعرك الجميلة دى
ربنا يخليكى ويباركك
ويبارك فى حياتك ويفرح قلبك
بقولك اية اختارى بنت الكنيسة
عشان ادلها كلمتين فوق دماغها القمورة دى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههه
وبعدين فين الاجابةسؤالى هذا
هههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2013)

باعتذر بشدة لدخولي متأخر قوي قوي قوي، بس معلشي بقى هابدأ من ألاخر *بـ **واثقة فيك يا رب* علشان مش ابوظ الموضوع 
​*
س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك​اسمها يدل عليها، إذ أشعر بصراحة أنها شخصية فيها ملامح قوية من اخيارها لاسمها، لأنه بيعبر عنها كتير

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​ سراج النور الهادئ

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​أكثر الموضوعات في قسم الأخبار اللي قليل ما بدخل عليه
فمش هاقدر أحدد

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​أجادت في اختيار اللقب لأنه متركب عليها تركيباً

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​كل شخصية بتختار ما يتناسب معها 
وواضح أنه يوجد معزة خاصة للبابا في قلبها

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​الزوق العالي واحترام الآخر

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​مش اعرف مش شوفت عيب إلى الآن

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​ مش لاقي حاجة اقولها بصراحة

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​استمري في النمو في الاسم الحسن اللي اخترتيه ليُعبر عنك
[ واثقة فيك يا رب ]
لأن الكنيسة تصلي وتطلب من الله الحي أن ننمو في برّ الإيمان

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​جيداً جداً

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​اسمها دائماً يجعلني اصلي أن تزداد ثقتي في الله

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​الأخبار، لأني مش عارف اقول ايه لأني كنت داخل أقرأ الخبر وامشي

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​بتعجبني لأن فيها فاعليه وليست مجرد كلمة شكر

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​ليه مش بتعملى مواضيع متنوعة ومختلفة بعيداً عن قسم الأخبار

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​صلي لأجلي

 بدون احراجات 
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​أيوة أختي بالصدق والفعل في كنيسة الله

 وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها ​على الإطلاق مش حصلت ومش ها تحصل
ماتجيش أصلاً
​*


----------



## soul & life (26 أغسطس 2013)

سامحونى على التأخير ملحقتش رورو كان نفسى اشارك لما كان الدور عليها 
هلحق اشارك والدور على توتا حبيبتى .. واثقة فيك يارب

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

طيوبة جدا وقلبها حنين علاقتها بربنا جميلة وواضح من اسمها ان اهم حاجه بتميزها ثقتها الكبيرة فى ربنا وارادته فى حياتها

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

بتول بنت ام النور

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !

كتير  اكتر من موضوع

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

جميل جدا ربنا يديمك دايما حبيبتى مؤمنة وواثقة فى مشيئته

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !

جميلة جدا  انا وهى مشتركين فى حبنا الشديد لسيدنا البابا ربنا ينيح روحه

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

الطيبة وخفة الدم

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

لا مفيش عيوب كلها على بعضها لذيذة

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

مفيش عتاب بين الاحباب وهى فعلا اختى وحبيبتى

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

عاوزة اقولها انى معرفتى بيكى كانت من فترة مش كبيرة لكن معزتك فى قلبى وغلاوتك كبيرة جدا حاسة انى بعرفك من زمان بتمنالها كل خير وتحقق كل حلم حلمته وبطلب من ربنا يفرح قلبها ويسعدها . قولوا امين

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

جيد جدا


س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

بحاول اتعلم منها اكون حبوبة زيها واتعامل ببساطة وسلاسة مع كل الناس لانى شوية مش اجتماعية زيها
وهى  اجمل حاجه فيها انها عشرية واجتماعية جدا

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

لا خالص بحب مواضيعها مظنش قريت حاجه ليها ومردتش


س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

كلها حنية وود مبحسش انى مرة هشوفها مختلفة مع حد اغلبيتها بتكون دعوات حلوة لكل الاعضاء هههههههه 


س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

هتيجى اسكندرية امتا علشان اقابلك ؟؟

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!

اقولها خدى بالك من نفسك واى حاجه حصلت زعلتك زمان ارميها ورا ضهرك وتأكدى ان اللى جاى دايما هيكون احسن

بدون احراجات

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

طبعا زى اختى الصغيرة وكنت اتمنى يكون لى اخت زيها كده

وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

ابدا اطلاقا نيفر


----------



## tamav maria (26 أغسطس 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​مرحه ومحبوبه​ 
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​قلب المنتدي النابض​ 
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​مواضيع كتير بس بصراحه مش 
قادره احدد
​ 
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​لقب جميل جدا بيدل علي ثقتها الكبيره في ربنا​ 
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​صوره جميله لسيدنا اكيد له معزه كبيره عندها​ 
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​مرحه وامينه في صداقتها مع الاعضاء
​ 
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​مش لاقيه اي عيب ​ 
س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​ما فيش عتاب​ 
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !
بحبك واثوقه ربنا يخليكي لنا 
وتنوري المنتدي علي طول​​

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​جيد جدا​ 
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​كل ما يكون عندي مشكله واقرأ اسمها
تزيد ثقتي في ربنا انه ها يتدخل
في معظم الوقت اسمها بيكون رساله 
لي من ربنا 

​س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​مين فاكر اليوم ده ؟؟؟
موضوع ضحكني كتير 
​ 
س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​ردودها بتدل علي جمال شخصيتها ومحبة قلبها​ 
س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​ما عنديش بصراحه​ 
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​تصليلي ​بدون احراجات ​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
بحبك ياواثوقه حبيبة قلبي 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> باعتذر بشدة لدخولي متأخر قوي قوي قوي، بس معلشي بقى هابدأ من ألاخر *بـ **واثقة فيك يا رب* علشان مش ابوظ الموضوع
> ​*بامانه ده من حسن حظي ان حضرتك دخلت والدور عليا
> يابختـــــي بجد
> انا فعلا ماما دعيالي:flowers:
> ...


*استاااااذ الغالي جدا علي قلبي
انا بشكر حضرتك جدا جدا علي كلامك الرائع 
اللي بامانه ربنا انا مستحقهوش
صدقني انا اللي بتعلم من حضرتك من كل حروف في كل موضوع او مشاركة بتكتبه
وهفضل اكرر كلمتي اللي دايما بقولهالك
حضرتك رمز كبيرر ومكسب وعمود من اعمدة المنتدي
وحاضر هحاول اعمل مواضيع متنوعه مختلفه 
صلوات القديسين تكوت مع حضرتك استاذي
ربنا يباركك:flowers:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> سامحونى على التأخير ملحقتش رورو كان نفسى اشارك لما كان الدور عليها
> هلحق اشارك والدور على توتا حبيبتى .. واثقة فيك يارب
> *ده من حظي وباختي بجد ربنا يخليكي ليا*
> س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
> ...


*بصي يانيفو انا فعلا اعرف من فتره قصيرة
بس عالم ربنا حاسة اني اعرفك من زمان
لانك انتي الاجتماعيه وعشيرة وبتخلي الناس تاخد عليكي بسرعه بس جايز انتي بتاخدي بالك من كدا

انا بشكرك من كل قلبي علي كل حرف حلو كتبتيه في حقي وانا مستهلوش
صقيني انا بحبك جدا بجد
وحاضر هاجي اليكس اول ماحظر التجوال يخلص
مانتي عارفه اللي فيها بقا هههه
ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب:flowers:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]واثئة فيك ...الشهيرة بالبتول *​​ 
*[FONT=&quot]س1 عرف هذه العضوة من وجهــة نظرك !*​​ *[FONT=&quot]خفيفة الروح والحضور[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س2 لقب تطلقه على هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الضاحك الباكى[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان فيه موضوع عن الحاجات القتشيمة .. كان ممتع[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س4 ما رايك بلقب هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حلو[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مُكررة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س6 ميزه تميز هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حضورها[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س7عيب هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( محدش خالى من العيوب)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س8 عتب تود قوله لهذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ساعات بتختفى فجأة 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س9 كلمه تقولها لهذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحتفظى بمرحك وأبتسامتك دائما ...أو حاولى[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س10 تواجد هذه العضوة بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) ![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جيد جداً ...ولو انها كائن فجرى 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الصبررررررررررررررر[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س12 موضوع لهذه العضوة قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا ![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما بتدخل فى حوارات بناتية نسائية مع صديقاتها 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س13 ما رايك بردود هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كارثية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ع الخاص بقى ...بس مامى محرجة عليها تكلم شوباب[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س15 طلب تطلبه من هذه العضوة بدون احراجات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيديها ...بس كانت ناقعاها فى طشت الغسيل فغيرت رأييى 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
​ *[FONT=&quot]س 16 هل تحب هذه العضوة مثل أختك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باحبها زى بنت الجيران بالظبط ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل أبنتى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] قطعاً[/FONT]*​:flowers::flowers::flowers:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​مرحه ومحبوبه​
> س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​قلب المنتدي النابض​
> س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​مواضيع كتير بس بصراحه مش
> قادره احدد
> ...


*تموفة حبيبتي انا 
انتي عارفه معزتك اد ايه في قلبي بجد
انا عايزة اقولك ان المنتدي بكل اعضائه كان احلي حاجه ربنا بعتهالي بجد
وانا مبسوطة ان فيه حاجه انا عملتها خليتك ولو علي الاقل  تبتسمي بجد
وطبعا انا بشكرك جدا جدا ربنا يخليكي ليا حبيبتي ويفرح قلبك
وانا بحبــــــك اكتر ♥
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]واثئة فيك ...الشهيرة بالبتول *​​
> *[FONT=&quot]س1 عرف هذه العضوة من وجهــة نظرك !*​​ *[FONT=&quot]خفيفة الروح والحضور*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س2 لقب تطلقه على هذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الضاحك الباكى[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذه العضوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان فيه موضوع عن الحاجات القتشيمة .. كان ممتع[/FONT]*
> ...


*اولا شكرا شكرا شكرا علي كلام حضرتك الرائع بأستثناء طشت الغسيل طبعا *:new6:
*ثانيا انا مابقتش كائن فجري انا بقيت انام من النجمه بامانه:smil13:

ثالثا بقا وده الاهم انا مستنيه السؤال عالخاص ومش مهم هبقا اكدب علي مامي واكفر عن الكدبه واصوم يومين ورا بعض سبت واربع**:new6:

انا بشكر حضرتك جداا استاذي عبود 
صدقني انابعز حضرتك جداا وبفرح اما بلاقيك موجود في المنتدي
ربنا يخليك لينا يارب .
*[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

*ثالثا  : واثقة فيك يارب​
س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​​
روحها حلوة برغم التجربة 



س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
القوية بالمسيح



س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​الموضوع بتاع الزلزال 




س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​
ليس لى رأى



س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​
يناسب اللقب


س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​
روحها حلوة و قلبها طيب أوى


س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​
مش بتقدر تنسى ذكريات قديمة 

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​
ليس لى عتاب


س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
إنسى ما فات و امتدى الى ما هو قدام

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​جيد جدا


س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​الاحتمال


س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​مش فاكرة


س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​
تتميز بالبساطة و خفة الدم 

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​ليس لى أسئلة


س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​ما عنديش

بدون احراجات ​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​نعم زى أختى الصغيووووووووووورة


وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها ​رغيها هى و رورو مع بعض ههههههههههه


​​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

يلا يا واثقة يا قمر

ردي علي المشاركات واختاري عضو يكون بعدك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

> *ثالثا  : واثقة فيك يارب​
> 
> س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​
> حساها طيوبة و روحها جميلة بس بحسها عصوبة شوية
> ...


*مش بلحق اتابع انا يا روزى 
بس بجد مختارين ناس جمييييييييلة :t16::t16:


بتوووووووووول بجد وجودك مميز فى المنتدى 
ربنا يحميكي *​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مش بلحق اتابع انا يا روزى *​
> *بس بجد مختارين ناس جمييييييييلة :t16::t16:*​
> 
> *بتوووووووووول بجد وجودك مميز فى المنتدى *
> *ربنا يحميكي *​


 

هههههههههه نورتي يا حبي

لا تابعي بقي عشان اللي جاي اكتر:love34:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه نورتي يا حبي
> 
> لا تابعي بقي عشان اللي جاي اكتر:love34:


* هههههههههههههه بلاش كلمة اللى جاى بتقلب الدنيا :new4:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه بلاش كلمة اللى جاى بتقلب الدنيا :new4:*​


 

هههههههههههه:love34:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ثالثا  : واثقة فيك يارب​
> 
> س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​
> روحها حلوة برغم التجربة
> ...


*حبيبتي ياايرو ربنا يخليكي ليا ياارب
ده انا كنت مستنيه ردك بفارغ الصبر يابنتي:t16:

بس مكنتش متوقعه انك بتدايقي من رغيي انا ورور:smile01
طيب بزمتك ياشيخه انا ان مرغتش مع رورو هرغي مع مين بس
ده انا ورور عاملين زي عادل ابن فريال وصاحبه بالظبط هههه

بس الا يعني ايه روحي حلوة برغم التجربه دي:thnk0001:
ربنا يخليكي ليا يااحلي اخت في الدنيا ويفرح قلبك يارب:love34:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حبيبتي ياايرو ربنا يخليكي ليا ياارب
> ده انا كنت مستنيه ردك بفارغ الصبر يابنتي:t16:
> 
> بس مكنتش متوقعه انك بتدايقي من رغيي انا ورور:smile01
> ...



*مين عادل ابن فريال ده يابت معرفوش هههههه
كدا يا ايرو برضوا ده احنا بقالنا 3 ايام مشفناش بعض ولا رغينا حتى 
بطلوا قر علينا بقى يا ناس *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2013)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مش بلحق اتابع انا يا روزى
> بس بجد مختارين ناس جمييييييييلة :t16::t16:
> 
> 
> ...


*ربنا يخليكي ليا يابنوتي
وانا فعلا زي ماقولتي عصوبة شوية بس مش عسولة خالص:blush2:
شكرا جداا علي كل الكلام الحلو اللي قولتيه في حقي وهو مش من حقي اصلا .
المنتدي منور بيكي انتي ومميز بوجودك اكيد
ربنا يحافظ عليكي حبيبتي:flowers:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مين عادل ابن فريال ده يابت معرفوش هههههه
> كدا يا ايرو برضوا ده احنا بقالنا 3 ايام مشفناش بعض ولا رغينا حتى
> بطلوا قر علينا بقى يا ناس *​


*قوليها يابنتي اني بقالي 3 ايام بتشحتف عليكي شحتفه ومش لقياكي:fun_oops:

يابنتي عادل ابن فريال بتاع مسرحيه كدا اوكيه
اللي كانوا بيقسموا كل حاجه مع بعض
حتي المايوه هههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *قوليها يابنتي اني بقالي 3 ايام بتشحتف عليكي شحتفه ومش لقياكي:fun_oops:
> 
> يابنتي عادل ابن فريال بتاع مسرحيه كدا اوكيه
> اللي كانوا بيقسموا كل حاجه مع بعض
> ...



*ههههههههه ما انا بقولها اهو احنا اتحسدنا يابت صدقينى 
مش عارفة اتلم عليكى خالص 
اه عادل ومفتشاح عرفتهم 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا يا واثقة يا قمر
> 
> ردي علي المشاركات واختاري عضو يكون بعدك​


*اده بسرعة كدا
طب ماتسبيني يومين يمكن حد يدخل يقول عني كلمتين حلوين واتغر شوية كمان:smile01:smile01

طويب بنأ علي طلب الجماهير 
وبنأ علي حبي ليها اللي ميتوصفش
انا بختار اول بنوتة عرفتها هنا 
هي حبيبة قلبي من جوه بامانه
هي البنت المصرية الصعدية الاصيلة
بنــــــــــــــت الكنيـــــــــــــــــسة:t16::t16::t16:

يلا ياجماعه انتشروووووووووا:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اده بسرعة كدا
> طب ماتسبيني يومين يمكن حد يدخل يقول عني كلمتين حلوين واتغر شوية كمان:smile01:smile01
> 
> طويب بنأ علي طلب الجماهير
> ...



*الله عليكى يابت كنت حاسة انك هتختاريها 
سبونى بقى انطلق دى روما حبيبة قلبى *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه ما انا بقولها اهو احنا اتحسدنا يابت صدقينى
> مش عارفة اتلم عليكى خالص
> اه عادل ومفتشاح عرفتهم
> *


*ايمن هما عادل ومفتشاح دول ههههه
طيب تعالي عالول اتتكلم انا وانتي براحتينا
عشان مش نتحسد بس:flowers:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

​
*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*

*روما حبيبة قلبى من جوه البنوتة الجدعة الخجولة اللى بتسأل على كل الناس 
مفيش يوم يعدى عليا غير لما تدخل وتطمن 
البنت الصعيدة المحافظة دمها شربات 
روحها جميلة طيبة لابعد الحدود 
من الناس اللى بيبان عليها ع طول اذا كانت فرحانة ولا زعلانة 
وانا بعرفها ع طول لما تبقى مضايقة من حاجة*​
*س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*
​*روما حبيبة قلبى *​*س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !*
*كل مواضيعها بدون استثناء 
لانها بتكتب مواضيع جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك موهبتك يا روح قلبى 
وتفضلى تمتعينا دايما 
*​
*س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !*
​*بنت الكنيسة اسم جميل 
بيدل على مدى قربها من الكنيسة والخدمة *
​*س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !*

*حلوة اوووووووووى*​
*س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !*
*الطيبة . افتقاد الناس . خفة الدم *
​
*س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !*
​*مفيش *​*س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !*
​*لا يوجد *​*س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !*

*بحبك وبموت فيكى وفى طيبة قلبك 
ربنا يخليكى ليا ويفرح قلبك ويحافظ عليكى *
​
*س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول) !*
*جيد لانها بتدخل بالليل ساعتين *​
*س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !*

*الافتقاد افتقد الناس دايما *


*س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !*

*مينفعش موضوع لروما واصمت 
ثم انا اصلا مبعرفش اصمت ههههههه*
​
*س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!*

*ردود جميلة وتتميز بخفة الدم *
​
*س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !*
*مفيش *

*س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! *

*بدون احراجات *

*حاولى تتواجدى اكتر لاننا منستغناش عنك 
*​
*س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك*

*طبعا  اختى وصديقتى  وحبية قلبى*​
*وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها * ​
*بتيتا *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*​*
**حبيبة قلبي انا
روما البنت الجدعه المصرية الصعيدية الاصيله
القلب الحنون اللي بيحب الكل ويحتضنهم
 **س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*​*المــــــــلاك البـــــــرئ:love34:
**
**س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*
**بمــــــوت اووووي في مواضيعها اللي بتبقي في قسم الكتابات
بحب اووي طريقة سردها في الكتابه واختيارها للكلمات
 **س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !*​*بنت الكنيسة 
احلي لقب
يدل علي تمسكها ببيت ربنا وحبها الشديد فيه
 **
**س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !*​*جميلة اووي ورقيه زي صحبتها
**
**س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
**افتقادها للاخرين
**س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !*​*طيبة اووي زياده عن الازم
وده مش مطلوب في الايام المهببة دي:shutup22:
 **
**س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*
**بقالي كتير مشوفتلهاش موضوع في قسم الكتابات
ياريت تتحفيني بموضوع ياروما قريب
 **س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*
**كل الاشياء تعمل للخير للذين يحبون الله
**س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !*​*ممتاز مع مرتبة الشرف طبعاااا
**
**س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
**اني اسأل عالناس واهتم بيهم 
**س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !*​*
**طبعا مفيشش
**س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!*​*ردود عقلانيه جداا في المواضيع الجاده
وردود دمها خفيف اووي في المواضيع الهتش مثلا:smile01

 **
**س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !*​*انتي مرتشبطة:smile01
**
**س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! *​*معكيش حشرة جنية سلف  لاخر الشهر:smile01

لا بجد بطلب منها انها تنزل مواضيع جديده
لان وحشتني مواضعها اووي:love34:
 *بدون احراجات ​*
*س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​*لا مبحبهاش زي اختي:smil13:

بحبها زي بنتي طبعا
ومش لازم عشان احبها زي بنتي تكون اصغر مني بكتير لاء
انما قصدي بحبها نفس حب الام لبنتها:t23::t4:
*وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها ​*لا خالص  بالص ابدا مستحيل مش ممكن مش معقول اطلاقا بتاتا نيفر:t13:*
​


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*​*
**روما رقيقه ام قلب ابيض نقى وبتهتم كتير باللى حواليها*​*س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*​*المــــــــلاك البـــــــرئ:love34:*

*هقتبس ده من واثقه لانه فعلا لايق عليها كتير *​*
**س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*
**معظمها حلوه *​*س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !*​*بحب اسم روما *​*
**س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !*​*حلووووووه كتير *​*
**س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
**افتقادها للاخرين*​*س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !*​ مش عارفه ​*
**س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*
**مفيش *​*س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*
**اوعى قلبك الطيب يتغير مهما قبلتى صعوبات بالحياه *

*س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !*​*كان جيد جدا بس قل اليومين دول *​*
**س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
**طيبه قلبها ومحبتها للحواليها *​*س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !*​*
**مفيش*​*س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!*​حلوه كتير ​* 
 **
**
*​*
**
**س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! *​*
 **اوعى قلبك الطيب يتغير مهما قبلتى صعوبات بالحياه لان اللى زيك عمله نادره عايزين نحافظ عليها 
*​*
*س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​*اكيد *​وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها ​لاء مفيش ​


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2013)

بصراحة *بنت الكنيسة* عاوزة موضوع لوحده، وليها معزة خاصة عند الكل كأخت رائعة في تميزها الهادئ للغاية ولولا إني تعبان جداً وباكتب بالعافية كنت واصلت الكلام معكم وكتبت التفاصيل، بس حقيقي مش قادر، ودخلت اكتب كلمة صغنونة مؤقته علشان بس خفت مش الحق ارد وتيجي شخصية جديدة، بجد آسف جداً وباعتذر بشدة لأختي العزيزة المحبوبة في كنيسة الله [ *بنت الكنيسة* ] على تقصيري الشديد لأنها أخت رائعة بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى.. النعمة معك يا أختي طالباً من الله أن يهبك نعمة وفرح في الروح القدس آمين​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2013)

*والله وقعتى  فى ايديا يا روماااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​الملاك البرئ الطيب اللى بيحب كل الناس
ويقف جنبهم فى وقت فرحهم وحزنهم

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​ارق مـــــــلاك

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​كلهم مواضيع حلوة بجداااااااااا


س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​
اسمى على مسمى بنت الكنيسة
يعنى امها الكنيسة 
وهىبنتها وهى بالفعل 
بنت بابا يسوع
ربنا يحميها من كل شر 
وشبة شر امين يارب
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​وكانها تحمل فى همومها شخص عزيزأ عليها
تنظرة احساسى بيقولى كدا
هههههههههههههههههههه

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​القلب الحنون 

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​كلها عيووووووووب 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
بصراحة مفيش حد خالى من العيوب

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​*





*



س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​*
*



س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​ممتاااز جداااااااااااااااااا
بكل تاكييييييييييييييييد
جيدا جدااااااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههههه

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​المحبة التسامح
محبة الغير 
وقوفى بجنب 
اصداقائى 
فى وقت حزنهم وفرحهم
كتير كتير 

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​
مش فاكر
س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​مصيبة بلوة
هههههههههههههههههه
ردودها حلوة بل 
ردود كارثية بتجيب 
ردود منعرفشى منين بقى
شكل السبب فى كدا
وهو الواد ابو عيون عسلية
ههههههههههههههههههههه

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​*
*



س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​*
*



بدون احراجات ​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​طبعا بحبهااااااااا جداااااااااااا
وفى قلبى ساكن حبها
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها ​لما اكلمها ويوصلنى ردها متاخر اوووووووووى
انا مش منزعج منها بل منزعج بسبب
انها بترد عليا متاخر بحجة 
النت ضعيف او تقيل
او بيتكون بتكلم ناس تانية
ونسيانى
 ويحـــق للعضو المختـــار التعليق على آراء الأعضاء فيهـ​
دا شى اكييييييييييييد
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> طويب بنأ علي طلب الجماهير
> وبنأ علي حبي ليها اللي ميتوصفش
> ...



مين انا :t17::t17:

ماشي ماشي حسابك معايا في بعدين هههههه
ميرسي ياتوته  حببتي:flowers:

​ 


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله عليكى يابت كنت حاسة انك هتختاريها
> سبونى بقى انطلق دى روما حبيبة قلبى *



ههههههههههههههههه
اه ماشكلك يارورو انتي اللي محرضه توته :new4:
وانتي قلبي من جوه بقا :flowers:
​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *قوليها يابنتي اني بقالي 3 ايام بتشحتف عليكي شحتفه ومش لقياكي:fun_oops:
> 
> يابنتي عادل ابن فريال بتاع مسرحيه كدا اوكيه
> اللي كانوا بيقسموا كل حاجه مع بعض
> ...


*طيب وانا نسيتو سمير الشاعر
الممثل الكوميدان ولا خلاص انا مت 
واتقلت على الله هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​
> *س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*
> 
> *روما حبيبة قلبى من جوه البنوتة الجدعة الخجولة اللى بتسأل على كل الناس
> ...



حبيبه قلبي مامتي انتي
ميرسي ياقلبي لكلامك الجميل اللي طبعا لااستحقه ابتا ^_^
ربنا يخليكي وميرسي لزوقك ويخليكي ليا ولايحرمني منك ابدا 
بس حببتي حكايه التواجد غصب عني 
المشغولايات بروح من الشركه دي للشركه دي للمصنع دا
فامشغوله بقا ههههههههههههههههههههه
لابجد صدقيني مشغوليات مش اكتر يعني الشديد القوي اللي بيبعدني عنكم 
وبشكرك اووووووي ياقلبي
اموووووووواه ^_^
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*​*
> **حبيبة قلبي انا
> روما البنت الجدعه المصرية الصعيدية الاصيله
> القلب الحنون اللي بيحب الكل ويحتضنهم
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتيني كالعاده ياقلبي 

مامتي حببتي التانيه :flowers:
توته حبيبه قلبي 
ميرسي ياعمري لكلامك الجميييل 
هحاول حببتي قريب انشر حاجه من كتباتي ان شاء الله :spor24:
لا مش مرتشبطه ليه عندك عريس :blush2:هههههه
ميرسي بجد لكلامك ياعمري صدقيني
يعلم ربنا بموت فيكي انتي ورورو اد ايه
ربنا يخليكو ليا ولايحرمني منكم ابداااااااا
وانتي اموووووووواه ياقلبي روما من جوه ^_^

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> *س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*​*
> **روما رقيقه ام قلب ابيض نقى وبتهتم كتير باللى حواليها*​*س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*​*المــــــــلاك البـــــــرئ:love34:*
> 
> *هقتبس ده من واثقه لانه فعلا لايق عليها كتير *​*
> ...



تصدقي ياسوسو  نفسي ابقا شريره نفسي هههههه
كان جيد جداا بس قبل يومين هههههه
هو عندك حق مقصره شويه في المنتدي الايام دي:shutup22:
حاضر حببتي هتخذ بنصيحتك اكييد 
وميرسي بجد انتي انسانه جميله ورقيقه و
هاديه كدا انا عارفه ياختي ايه الحلاوه دي هههههههه
شكرا حببتي سوسو لكلام الجمييل 
ربنا يكون معاكي وام النور تحرصك :flowers:


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *والله وقعتى  فى ايديا يا روماااااااااااا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...



اووبس لقد وقعنا في الفخ ههههههههههه
سموره :t17:

​*وكانها تحمل فى همومها شخص عزيزأ عليها
تنظرة احساسى بيقولى كدا
هههههههههههههههههههه
**هههههههههههههههههههه
لاسيبك من احساسك خااااااااااالص ومش ابو عيون عسليه علي فكره:bomb:ههههه
علشان الناس ماتروحش لبعيد ابو عيون عسليه دا قصيده كتبتها من فتره :spor24:

قلب يحبني ام عين تحترمني اختار الاتنين طبعا
حااااااضر مش هنقطع حبل الصداقه والنحمه ماهنقطعه هههههه
يعلم ربنا اوقات النت بيكون تقيل عندي:t17:
او بكلم كذا حد من البناويت حبايبي :flowers:
سموره ميرسي ياغالي لكلام الجمييل
ربنا يخليك ويحافظ عليك يااغلي اخ بجد 

*
​


----------



## Samir poet (27 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اووبس لقد وقعنا في الفخ ههههههههههه
> سموره :t17:
> *ههههههههههههههههه
> طبعا بكل تاكيييييد
> ...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> بصراحة *بنت الكنيسة* عاوزة موضوع لوحده، وليها معزة خاصة عند الكل كأخت رائعة في تميزها الهادئ للغاية ولولا إني تعبان جداً وباكتب بالعافية كنت واصلت الكلام معكم وكتبت التفاصيل، بس حقيقي مش قادر، ودخلت اكتب كلمة صغنونة مؤقته علشان بس خفت مش الحق ارد وتيجي شخصية جديدة، بجد آسف جداً وباعتذر بشدة لأختي العزيزة المحبوبة في كنيسة الله [ *بنت الكنيسة* ] على تقصيري الشديد لأنها أخت رائعة بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى.. النعمة معك يا أختي طالباً من الله أن يهبك نعمة وفرح في الروح القدس آمين​




استاذي الغالي علي قلبي جداااااااااا:flowers:
الاول الففففف سلامه علي علي حضرتك 
ربنا يكون معاك ويعطي حضرتك الصحه وطولت العمر امين يارب
يالهوي ياستاذي اعتزار ايه بس !! دا كفايه بس مرور حضرتك ووجودك عندي دا شرف ليا بجد 
انا صدقني مااستحقش ولاكلمه من كلام حضرتك 
مش عارفه اقول لحضرتك ايه ولا كميه فرحتي بمرورك
ربنا يكون مع حضرتك ويخليك لينا استاذي الغالي
ويبارك خدمتك المميز دائما ولايحرمنا منك ابدا
سلام ربنا يسوع المسيح مع حضرتك
امين 

​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

نورتي يا بنت الكنيسة يا قمر

يلا بقي قوليلي تحبي مين بعدك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 أغسطس 2013)

*اولا ... الحمدلله اني لحقت روما قبل ما تمشي 
يلا بقى علشان اجاوب على الاسئلة​س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

بصي بقى يا روزي القصة طويلة جدا 
بتبتدي من اول امبارح بس ههههههههههههه
انا كنت براقيها من بعيد لبعيد 
وكنت ساعات بحاول اتلكك علشان اردلها ف موضوع او اي حاجة و كانت ساعات تعملي تقييم
و كانت العلاقة بنا يا روزي 
من طرف واحد هههههههههههههه
لحد بقى ايه ما رورو حببة قلبي اتكلمت عليا قصادها ههههه
وبعد نظرات و مناوشات و يوم  من الايام طرقت بابي بمحبتها الكبيرة 
و ضحكتها اللي انا حساها رووووعة و مش بتفارقها 
و اتكلمنا حوالي ربع ساعاة 
بس كنت مبسوطة اووووووووووووي
بعد الحكاية الطويلة دي احكيلك بقى عن روما و متابعتي ليها قبل التعارف ههههههه

بنوتة محترمة اوووووووووي 
ردودها كلها محبة 
و فيها تفكييييييير عالي اوووووي
و بسيطة جدا ف كلامها 
دمها خفيف وجواها محبة لكل الناس 

بجد هي حد عسوووول اووووي وحتى لو حد بعيد عنها بيحس بوجودها و محبتها 
و مشاركاتها 
كمان مووووهوبة اووووي و بتكتب كلام جميل كلنا بنستمتع بيه 
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

روما و اتعملته من صبحاتي حبايبي 
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !
لا كتييييييييير اووووووي 
و اخر حاجة كان موضوع ف قسم  الكتابات عن مصر 
لمسني اووووي 
هي موهوية جدا بسم الصليب عليها بجد 



س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

لقبها روووووووووووعة اووووي
بنت الكنيسة 
قربها من الكنيسة و الخدمة و قربها كمان من كل اعضاء منتدى الكنيسة

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !

جميييلة اوووووي
و رقيقة جدا ذيها كدة
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

لا كتييييييير جدا بردو
بس انا بحب ضحكتها 
وبحب محبتها جدا
وردودها البسيطة الجميلة 
و بحس انها طيبة جدا جدا و دي ميزة جميلة اووووي
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
لا مافيش لحد دلوقتي هههههههههههه

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

عايزة موضوع حلو من مواضيعك
و مفتقدين انك تبقي موجودة كتييييييييييييير
بتدي جو للمنتدى رووووعة
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

اقولها يا بنوتة يا جميلة انتي 
انا مبسوطة اوووووووووي اني اتكلمت معاكي
مبسوطة اوووووي اني بكتب عنك دلوقتي علشان بجد
ليكي معزة كبيرة ف قلبي
و اقولها كمان 
ربنا يخليكي لينا و تفضلي منورة المنتدى بوجودك 
و محبتك الكبيرة يا غالية


س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

ممتاز بس عايزين نشوفك كتيييييير

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

الطيبة و الضحكة اللي علطول ف ردودها 

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
لا ماقدرش ادخل من غير مارد 
غير بس لو كان ورايا حاجة و مش لحقت 
يعني بيقى غصب عني 


س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

روووووووووعة 
ردودها بجد جميلة اوووووي
و بسيطة جدا 
و كلها محبة
س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

اسألها ...
انتي منين ف الصعيد و ردي بسرعة و قولي ههههههههههه :act23:
هي فاهمة:smile01
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
مش تغيبي عننا ابدا ابدا ابدا 
و عايزة موضوع حلو من مواضيعك الجميلة يا بنوتي 
بدون احراجات

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
اختي طبعا يا جدعان ماتهزروش :t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أغسطس 2013)

استنوا بئا استنوا بئا--
ايه الموضوع الى ماشى بسرعه ده---
 انا من كام يوم دخلت من الفون و شوفت يويو و قولت مين يويو دى معرفهاش--  و مكملتش -- بعدين بشويه قريت حبه و اكتشفت ان يويو هى لارا ههه الى كنت قلقانه عليها-و معرفتش اشارك من الفون --- و بعدين غبت اجى الاقى روما-- مين يا ناس روما دى معرفهاش-- شويه اقره تحت اعرف انها بنت الكنيسه ههههههههه--
 انا مش ملاحقه -- انتوا مشيين بسرعه الصاروخ-- مين تانى  وقع عليه الدور غير لارا و بنت الكنيسه---؟؟
 بس ممكن اقول ان الاتنين يتفقوا فى انهم بيسئلوا و بيفتقدوا الكل بكل محبه-- بس واحده طباعها هاديا -- و التانيا طباعها ديناميكيه  شعنونه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 الاتنين لهم مواضيع جميله-- و افكار حلوه اوى--
 الاتنين غلييين على قلبى اوى اوى اوى--
 و اسفا انى مش عارفا   اجاوب على الاسئله...


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> استنوا بئا استنوا بئا--
> ايه الموضوع الى ماشى بسرعه ده---
> انا من كام يوم دخلت من الفون و شوفت يويو و قولت مين يويو دى معرفهاش--  و مكملتش -- بعدين بشويه قريت حبه و اكتشفت ان يويو هى لارا ههه الى كنت قلقانه عليها-و معرفتش اشارك من الفون --- و بعدين غبت اجى الاقى روما-- مين يا ناس روما دى معرفهاش-- شويه اقره تحت اعرف انها بنت الكنيسه ههههههههه--
> انا مش ملاحقه -- انتوا مشيين بسرعه الصاروخ-- مين تانى  وقع عليه الدور غير لارا و بنت الكنيسه---؟؟
> ...




ولا يهمك يا قمر

منورة الموضوع بس الموضوع مدته يوم واحد والعضو اللي وقع الاختيار عليه هو بيختار اللي هيجي بعديه

وكان معانا واثقة فيك يارب ورورو ايهاب بردو وكلهم فعلا شخصيات روعه

وان شاء الله تبقي معانا قريب لانك من ضمن الاشخاص المحبوبين جدا في المنتدي


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

هو كله بنات ولا ايه :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


 س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​

عضوة جميلة و طيوبة و شقية

 س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​

روما :smile01:smile01


 س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
كتير اوي مش فاكر

 س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​
بحبه اوي

 س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​
حلوة جداً

 س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​
مممم كلها ميزات مش فاكر حاجة بالظبت

 س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
​
لأ مفيش

 س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​
...

 س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
ربنا يحفظك

 س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​
جيد جدا

 س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​
حاجات كتير

 س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​
...

 س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​
كلها جميلة

 س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
مفيش حاجة في بالي ديلوقتي

 س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​
مفيش

 س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​
طبعاً

 وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ه​​ 

لأ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

*رابعا : بنت الكنيسة​
س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​​
الهادئة 



س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
الهادئة
تانى



س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​مش فاكرة بس غالبية مواضيعها حلوة 




س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​
ليس لى رأى



س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​
مش واخدة بالى


س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​
الهدوء


س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​
قليل ما بتدخل للمنتدى 

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​
ليس لى عتاب


س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
ما تدخليش ايد وراء و ايد اودام
اكتبى مشاركات فى كل المواضيع مش فى مواضيعك انتى بس


س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​جيد جدا


س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​الهدوووووووووووووء


س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​مش فاكرة


س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​
هادئة 

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​ليس لى أسئلة


س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​ما تتقليش علينا

بدون احراجات ​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​نعم زى أختى الصغيووووووووووورة


وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها ​لا


​​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *اولا ... الحمدلله اني لحقت روما قبل ما تمشي
> يلا بقى علشان اجاوب على الاسئلة​
> س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
برضو كدا ها ياموكي تنشري قصه حبنا كدا قدام الكل ههههههههه
حببتي الجميله موكي 
وانا والنحمه كنت براقبك من بعيد لبعيد يعني مش من طرف احد 
دول اتنين يااختشي اتنين ههههههههه
حاضر صدقيني قريب هحاول انزل حاجه من عنيا
دا الحبايب طلبو وانا اقدر ارفض طلب منهم ^_^
ههههههههههههههههههه فاهمه فاهمه هههههههههههه
حببتي بشكرك لكلامك الغالي دا 
وانا صدقيني كنت فرحانه جداااا وانا بتكلم معاكي صدقيني
ربنا يخليكي ليا حببتي 
اموووواه اشمعنا انتي يعني تعطيني كتير
واخده بالك انتي من تعطيني دي هههههههههه
امووووواه موكي:t4:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> استنوا بئا استنوا بئا--
> ايه الموضوع الى ماشى بسرعه ده---
> انا من كام يوم دخلت من الفون و شوفت يويو و قولت مين يويو دى معرفهاش--  و مكملتش -- بعدين بشويه قريت حبه و اكتشفت ان يويو هى لارا ههه الى كنت قلقانه عليها-و معرفتش اشارك من الفون --- و بعدين غبت اجى الاقى روما-- مين يا ناس روما دى معرفهاش-- شويه اقره تحت اعرف انها بنت الكنيسه ههههههههه--
> 
> ...


هههههههههههه
حببتي حبو وانتي غاليه علينا اوووووووي وليكي محبه كبيره في قلبنا
ومش بس احنا دا المنتدي كله
ميرسي لمرورك السريع دا ^_^
من غير اسف حببتي
ربنا معاااكي ^_^


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> هو كله بنات ولا ايه :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> 
> اااااااه ف مانع :gun:
> ههههههههه
> ...




ميرسي كتييييييير كيمو الغالي 
لكلام المختصر المفيد هههههههه
لابجد بشكرك لكلام الجميل
ونردهالك في الافراح ان شاء الله ههههههه
انت انسان طيب ومؤدب وزوق
ربنا يحافظ عليك 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

مختصرة مش كدة

انتي متعرفيش اني بخيل ولا ايه

امال عايزة كام كلمة

هو مال حرام
قصدي كلام حرام

هههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *رابعا : بنت الكنيسة​
> 
> س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​
> الهادئة
> ...




لالا ايريني كمان :ura1:دا كتير :ura1:
كلهم بيقولو عليا هاديه في الاول 
هههههههههههههههه

حاااضر هشارك كتيير ان شاء الله 
بس ماتقلش ازاي طب 
ميرسي بجد انا فرحانه لمرورك بأمانه ويعلم ربنا 
انا بحبك اد ايه لان من اول ماسجلت جذبتيني 
بأسلوبك في الردود ^_^
ولكلامك كله شكراااا 
ربنا يحميكي :smile01

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> مختصرة مش كدة
> 
> انتي متعرفيش اني بخيل ولا ايه
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
اخ وانا بقول ليه 
علشان بخييييييل :gun:
لالا كفايه كفايه دول
ابوس ايديا وش وضهر والحمدلله هههههههه

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

طب بالنسبة للنور و الكهرية الي انا اتكلفتهم في الرد علي الأسالة !!


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

حااااااااااااااااااان الوقت 

يلا يا قمر اختاري اللي بعدك عشان ندبسه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> طب بالنسبة للنور و الكهرية الي انا اتكلفتهم في الرد علي الأسالة !!



ههههههههههه
خلاص خلاص مش بخيل مش بخيل :ura1:
ميرسي ياغالي لردك بجد 
​ 


روزي86 قال:


> حااااااااااااااااااان الوقت
> 
> يلا يا قمر اختاري اللي بعدك عشان ندبسه​



حااااضر حببتي بس ثواني 
اخد الاوكيه ^_^
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

اللي بعدي هتكون
الجميله اللي فضحت قصه حبنا علي الهوا
حبيبه قلبي من جوووووه ^_^
موووكي 
يالا عايزه احلي كلام ^_^
​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

منوووووووووورة يا موكي

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

للبنات فقط مش كدة


ماشي

موكي بردوا مش اي حد

شوية و هجاوب علشان مكسل


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

اعادة ...


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 أغسطس 2013)

*

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:



اللي بعدي هتكون
الجميله اللي فضحت قصه حبنا علي الهوا
حبيبه قلبي من جوووووه ^_^
موووكي 
يالا عايزه احلي كلام ^_^
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



يارب يخليكي ليا يا روما 
و بعدين كنا هنفضل مخبييين لأمتى كان لازم حبنا يظهر للناس ههههههههههه
كان لازم نخلي حبنا ف النور ههههههههههههههه:ura1::ura1:

متشكرة اوووووي على اختيارك ليا ماتحرمش منك ابدا ابدا 
اموووووووووووووووواه:t4:


روزي86 قال:



منوووووووووورة يا موكي

​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بنورك يا روزي 
و موضوعك جميييييييل اووووي و ليا الشرف ان اكون متواجدة فيه 



E N D قال:



للبنات فقط مش كدة


ماشي

موكي بردوا مش اي حد

شوية و هجاوب علشان مكسل

أنقر للتوسيع...


كييييييموووووو 
ربنا يخليك بجد 
مستنياك و مش تتأخر​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2013)

*​
س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

اقول ايه ولاايه بس :66:
موكي دي حببتي بجد لسه متعرفين علي بعض جديد
بس انا حاسه ان اعرفها من زماااااان 
حتت سكره ودمها عسل مش عارفه خفه الدم ماليه المنتدي هههههههه

 س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

اممممممم هقولها مكوكتي ذي مابتقول توته ^_^
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !

مش فاكره بس هو كان واحد قريب عجبني فعلا 

 س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

لسه مش عارفه ايه اللقب دا 
بس هعرف :act19:ههههههههه
 
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !

عجباني اووي تحس كدا مسكفه هههههه
التوقيع كمان حلو 

 س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

بتشدني ردودها في المواضيع طووووووويله هههههههه
بس تحس ان بتفصص الموضوع قبل ماترد ههههههه
عجابني فيها انها بتضحك ودا بجد 
زوق اووي واسلوبها في الكلام جميل 
 س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
لالا مفيش طبعا ^_*

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

لا حرام مفيش عتاب 
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

اقولها ان حبيتها بجد 
كنت مبسوطه جدااا وانا بكلمها 
وانتي انسانه جميله اووي دا لسه متعرفه عليكي
حبيتك كدا امال بعدين اموت يعني ههههههههه
ولازم نكمل طبعا كلامنا :bud:
 

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

ممتاز ليها فتره 

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

اتعلمت منها ان لازم اقراء الموضوع كله حتي لوكان طويل 

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
لالا مفيش 


س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

ردودها جمييييله فعلا مش مجامله
وبتعجبني اوووي 
مابتتكلمش بس لا بتتكلم بحكمه 
 س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

هو يعني ايه موكي ؟؟ :smile01
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
اننا نكمل الحيوار ههههههه بتاعنا 

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
ايوه طبعاا بموت فيها اختي بجد 
امواه ^_^
​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أغسطس 2013)

*

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:



​
س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

اقول ايه ولاايه بس :66:
موكي دي حببتي بجد لسه متعرفين علي بعض جديد
بس انا حاسه ان اعرفها من زماااااان 
حتت سكره ودمها عسل مش عارفه خفه الدم ماليه المنتدي هههههههه

 س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

اممممممم هقولها مكوكتي ذي مابتقول توته ^_^
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !

مش فاكره بس هو كان واحد قريب عجبني فعلا 

 س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

لسه مش عارفه ايه اللقب دا 
بس هعرف :act19:ههههههههه
 
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !

عجباني اووي تحس كدا مسكفه هههههه
التوقيع كمان حلو 

 س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

بتشدني ردودها في المواضيع طووووووويله هههههههه
بس تحس ان بتفصص الموضوع قبل ماترد ههههههه
عجابني فيها انها بتضحك ودا بجد 
زوق اووي واسلوبها في الكلام جميل 
 س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
لالا مفيش طبعا ^_*

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

لا حرام مفيش عتاب 
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

اقولها ان حبيتها بجد 
كنت مبسوطه جدااا وانا بكلمها 
وانتي انسانه جميله اووي دا لسه متعرفه عليكي
حبيتك كدا امال بعدين اموت يعني ههههههههه
ولازم نكمل طبعا كلامنا :bud:
 

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

ممتاز ليها فتره 

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

اتعلمت منها ان لازم اقراء الموضوع كله حتي لوكان طويل 

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
لالا مفيش 


س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

ردودها جمييييله فعلا مش مجامله
وبتعجبني اوووي 
مابتتكلمش بس لا بتتكلم بحكمه 
 س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

هو يعني ايه موكي ؟؟ :smile01
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
اننا نكمل الحيوار ههههههه بتاعنا 

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
ايوه طبعاا بموت فيها اختي بجد 
امواه ^_^
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


و انا كمان بموووووت فيكي يا روما يا روح قلبي
و بموووت ف محبتك الكبيرة خااااالص دي 
و كلامك الجميل ده انا مستحقهووووووش
و طبعا لازم نكمل كلامنا :t4:
انتي هتزهقي من موكي اليومين اللي جايين دوووول
و بعدين اللي يكلم معاكي مرة استحالة استحالة 
مايكملش رغي وضحك معاكي 
ده انتي حتة سكرة يا بنوتي 
اما بقى على موضوع موكي ده 
انا هحكيهولك 
انا مسجلة ف المنتدى من زماااان خاااااالص و اول ما سجلت سجلت عادي جدا 
و كنت بكتب اي اسم علشان عارفة اني هدخل مش هشارك يعني 
هحمل ترنيمة ولا وعظة و اكتب شكرا واخرج 
بس بقى لقد وقعنا ف الفخ
فخ المحبة اللي ف المنتدى و ابتديت اشارك واحدة واحدة
و بردو واحدة واحدة لقيت كل الاعضاء عارفني باسم موكي اللي انا كنت كتباه اي حاجة ف اي حاجة
حبيته اوووووي و مش حبيت اغيره لانه رغم انه عجيب وكان مكتوب اي حجة الا انه كان سبب وجودي وسطكم 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا قمري
و متشكرة الف مليووووون مرة على كلامك الكبير ده و محبتك الغالية على قلبي اووووي
ربنا يفرح قلبك و يباركك يا قمري:t23:​*


----------



## Samir poet (28 أغسطس 2013)

*
س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
مش عارف اقول اية ولااية ولااية
بس 
اقولك العثل دا والسكرة
مفيش منو تلاتة
هههههههههههههههه
بجد موكى دا عثولة اوى وطيبة بجدااااا
جداااااااااااااااا
تحمل صفات الطفولة البراءة فعلان

 س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !
موووووووكى
الجميلة
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !
كله مواضيعها حلوة بجدا


 س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

جامد جداااااااااا
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
حزينة جدااااااااااا

 س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !
صاحبة قلب طفلة 

 س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

مفيش عيوب اعرفها فيها

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !






س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !







س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

كل الاختيارات


س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !
انى اعيش بطبيعتى
كا طفل وسط ظروف
صعبة

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !


 مش فاكر

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

بتحيرنى
بتجننى
بتصبنى بالشلل
واقوالها
انتى ازاى
بتكتبى رودود
كبيرة كدا
ههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد رودوها حلوة بجددددد
بتعجبنى اووووووووووووى
 س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !





س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!





احزر من الثقة الزيادة




س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
طبعا بحبها اووووووووووى
اوووووووووووى وجد
كمان حد عندو اى موانع
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
> 
> *موكا دى بقى روح قلبى اللى قاعدة مستربعة فى الحتة الشمال
> بنوتة زى العسل قلبها كله محبة وطيبة
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2013)

*صلاة النبي احسن:smile01
موكي في بيتنا يادي الهنا يادي الهنا:ura1:
طبعا منورة موكي بجد
وانا مستنية دورك من بدري ياحبي:t4:

استعنا عالشقا بالله:smile01


س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
موكي بنوتة قمة في الاخلاق والزوق والتواضع 
والادب بجد



س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​مكمـــــوكتــــــــي:smile01

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
اي حرف بتكتبة بيعجبني بامانه
 
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​
لقب عسوول ومدلع نفسه كدا
علشان هي بنوته دلوعه:t4:
 س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​
بنوتة صغيورة وعسوله وشقيه زيها:t23:
طبعا صورة تحفه
 
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​
احترامها لكل الناس
الصغير قبل الكبير
 س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

​قبل ماتسيب الشغل كنت هقول الشغل واخدها مننا
انما بعد ماسبته مابقاش فيه عيوب هههههه
 
س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​
مفيش عتاب بين الاحباب
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
ربنا يرشدك للصالح دايما ياقلبي
س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​
طبعا ممتاز ويكفي تميزها في طريقه كومينتاتها

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​
اني اتعامل مع كل الناس بزوق ومحبة

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​
طيب هي تقدر تكتب موضوع ومتلاقنيش راشقه فيه
مستحيل طبعا:thnk0001:
 س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​
جميل ومميزة جداا وعقلانية جداا
وكمان مزرقشه يعني ملونه ههههه:smile01
 س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
ماما عملتك محشي ورق عنب ولا لسه مطنشاكي هههههه
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​
اسمعي كلام بابا وفكك من الشغل يابنتي
قعدة البيت مفيش احلي منها
بتجيب كساح في الاملاح اسأليني انا:new6:
 بدون احراجات 

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​
يعلم ربنا اااااااه بحبها زي اختي اكيد
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها ​
دي نسمة مش ممكن تزعج حد:t4::t4:

واخيرا احب اقولها
بحبـــــــك جدا يامكموكتي:Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart:
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 أغسطس 2013)

! س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهة نظرك


موكي بنوتة عسولة و سكر

بحس انها طفلة

علشان بريئة

من الاخر بنوتة من احلي البنانيت الي في المنتدي

! س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ 

موكي الاخضريكة

! س3 مواضﯿع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ 

مفيش








مفيش موضوع معجبنيش ليها

! س4 ما راﯾك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ

عن نفسي هو عجبني

! س5 ما راﯾك بالصوره الرمزﯾه التي ﯾحملها العضو/هـ ح

مش فاكرها :smile01

! س6 مﯿزه تمﯿز هذا العضو/هـ 

مش بتضايق من حد

يعني طيبة

! س7عﯿب هذا العضو/هـ

مش بتعمل مواضيع متنوعة

يعني بتشتغلعلي قسم واحد
!
 س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ

لأ مفيش

! س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ

ربنا يخليكي لينا و يخلينا ليكي

س10- تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ) ممتاز - جﯿدجدا - جﯿد ! ( مقبول

جيد جداً

! س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ انى 

مفيش حاجة معينة

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطﯿع الرد سوى ! بالصمت ! ولماذا

مش فاكر

!س13 ما راﯾك بردود هذا العضو /هـ

كلها جميلة

! س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ

ممممم انتي مبسوطة انك باقيتي اخضريكا !!

!س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ 

يبعتلي وردة علي الملف الشخصي

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك 

اكيد


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أغسطس 2013)

*

Samir poet قال:




س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
مش عارف اقول اية ولااية ولااية
بس 
اقولك العثل دا والسكرة
مفيش منو تلاتة
هههههههههههههههه
بجد موكى دا عثولة اوى وطيبة بجدااااا
جداااااااااااااااا
تحمل صفات الطفولة البراءة فعلان

 س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !
موووووووكى
الجميلة
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !
كله مواضيعها حلوة بجدا


 س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

جامد جداااااااااا
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
حزينة جدااااااااااا

 س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !
صاحبة قلب طفلة 

 س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

مفيش عيوب اعرفها فيها

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !





س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !







س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

كل الاختيارات


س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !
انى اعيش بطبيعتى
كا طفل وسط ظروف
صعبة

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !


 مش فاكر

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

بتحيرنى
بتجننى
بتصبنى بالشلل
واقوالها
انتى ازاى
بتكتبى رودود
كبيرة كدا
ههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد رودوها حلوة بجددددد
بتعجبنى اووووووووووووى
 س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !





س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!





احزر من الثقة الزيادة




س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
طبعا بحبها اووووووووووى
اوووووووووووى وجد
كمان حد عندو اى موانع
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ايه الكلام الكبييييييييييير اووووووي ده يا سمير 
متشكرة خااااااااااااالص يا جميل على الكلام اللي مليان محبة ده 
اللي انا مستحقهوش 
بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه غير متشكرة جدا و ده كتيييييييييير خاااالص عليا 
انت اللي بجد قلبك ابيض اووووي و طيب خاااااالص علشان كدة شايييف الناس جميلة 
ربنا يبارك ف قلبك اللي مليان محبة ده 
بجد متشكرة متشكرة كتييييييييير يا غالي ماتحرمش من محبتك الغالية 
اجاوبك بقى على الاسئلة 
الذكريات كتتتييييييرة اوووووي يا سمير و اكيد في حاجات خاصة بيا انا محتفظة بيها 
ماحش يعرف عنها حاجة غيري انا و بس
و متشكرة على النصايح الجميلة 
و الصور الحلوة دي 
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك :16_14_24::16_14_24::16_14_24::16_14_24:​*


----------



## Samir poet (28 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> ايه الكلام الكبييييييييييير اووووووي ده يا سمير
> متشكرة خااااااااااااالص يا جميل على الكلام اللي مليان محبة ده
> ...


*ما تقولى يا اوختشى هو دا مانعك
مفيش موانع طالما اناموجود ادافع عنك
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وبنسبة لى اسرارك اللى محدش
يعرفها  هوالاخ اللى اسمو وبس دا
يعرفها لية اساس 
هههههههههههههههههه
سورى بضحك معاكى شوية
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبشكرك اختىالغالية 
وربنا يبارك فى حياتك وموهبتك الغالية*
*ويبارك فى حياتك ويسعدك ويحققلك كل
اللى نفسك فية امــــــــين يـــــــــــــارب*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أغسطس 2013)

*

رورو ايهاب قال:






روزي86 قال:





س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

موكا دى بقى روح قلبى اللى قاعدة مستربعة فى الحتة الشمال 
بنوتة زى العسل قلبها كله محبة وطيبة 
ذكية مثقفة زوقها عالى فى كل حاجة 
اختى وصحبتى وحبيبتى اللى دايما بتسال عليا وتبعتلى ورد جميل 
لانى بموت فى الورد بحب روحها اوى 
​
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

صاحبة الذوق العالى 
​
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !

​اى حاجة لموكا لازم احبها ​
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

اسم جميل وسهل
وبحب اقولها يا موكا 
​
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !

صورة طفلة جميلة عسولة 
​
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

​
الطيبة والمحبة لكل الناس 
​س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

​مفييييييش ​
س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

​لايوجد ​
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

بحبك يا موكا ياروح قلبى 
ربنا معاكى ويفرحك قلبك 
ويحققلك كل اللى بتتمنيه 
​
س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

​ممتاااااااااااااز​
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

​الزوق وانى اسال على الكل واقدم المحبة ​
س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

مقدرش ابداااااااااا
​
س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

بتعجبنى جدا ردودها مميزة 
وبتدل على انها قرت الموضوع كله حتى لو طويل 
ودى حاجة حلوة اووووووى
​

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

​اسمك الحقيقى ايه ههههههه​
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! 
بدون احراجات 

اوعى تسبينا ابدااااااا
​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

اختى وصحيتى وحبيبتى وروح قلبى كمان 
​
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

نوووووووووووو 
​


أنقر للتوسيع...


يا خراشي على الكلام اللي بجد بيخليني مش عارفةا اكتب اي رد 
بس هعمل ايه قصاد المحبة دي غير اني اقولك ربنا يخليكي ليا ماتحرمش منك ابدا يا رورو
ربنا عالم معزتك ف قلبي قد ايه 
ربنا عالم بحبك قد ايه يا حبي
و اقولك اسمي 
مارينا 
بس بعشق موكا منك انتي 
و عايزة اسمعها منك بقى :t23:
كلامك كبيييييييير اووووي عليا يا رورو 
و محتبك كبيرة و غالية عليا اووووووي 
ربنا عالم مابقتش قادرة استغنى عن سؤالك يوم واحد 
و لا عن كلامك و ردودك و كل حاجة 
ربنا يحافظ عليكي يا غالية عليا اوووووي
و يفرح قلبك 
:smil11::11_6_204::Red_Heart:


واثقه فيك يارب قال:



صلاة النبي احسن:smile01
موكي في بيتنا يادي الهنا يادي الهنا:ura1:
طبعا منورة موكي بجد
وانا مستنية دورك من بدري ياحبي:t4:

استعنا عالشقا بالله:smile01


س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
موكي بنوتة قمة في الاخلاق والزوق والتواضع 
والادب بجد



س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​مكمـــــوكتــــــــي:smile01

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
اي حرف بتكتبة بيعجبني بامانه
 
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​
لقب عسوول ومدلع نفسه كدا
علشان هي بنوته دلوعه:t4:
 س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​
بنوتة صغيورة وعسوله وشقيه زيها:t23:
طبعا صورة تحفه
 
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​
احترامها لكل الناس
الصغير قبل الكبير
 س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

​قبل ماتسيب الشغل كنت هقول الشغل واخدها مننا
انما بعد ماسبته مابقاش فيه عيوب هههههه
 
س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​
مفيش عتاب بين الاحباب
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
ربنا يرشدك للصالح دايما ياقلبي
س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​
طبعا ممتاز ويكفي تميزها في طريقه كومينتاتها

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​
اني اتعامل مع كل الناس بزوق ومحبة

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​
طيب هي تقدر تكتب موضوع ومتلاقنيش راشقه فيه
مستحيل طبعا:thnk0001:
 س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​
جميل ومميزة جداا وعقلانية جداا
وكمان مزرقشه يعني ملونه ههههه:smile01
 س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
ماما عملتك محشي ورق عنب ولا لسه مطنشاكي هههههه
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​
اسمعي كلام بابا وفكك من الشغل يابنتي
قعدة البيت مفيش احلي منها
بتجيب كساح في الاملاح اسأليني انا:new6:
 بدون احراجات 

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​
يعلم ربنا اااااااه بحبها زي اختي اكيد
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها ​
دي نسمة مش ممكن تزعج حد:t4::t4:

واخيرا احب اقولها
بحبـــــــك جدا يامكموكتي:Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart:
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


و انا بمووووووووووووت فيكي يا احلى توتة عرفتها ف حياتي 

حطيت مشاركتك انتي وروو مع بعض 
علشان تفتكروني بيها بقى 
و علشان اقولكم قد يه انتو غالييين عليا 

اولا كلامك كبييييييييير خاااااالص يا بنوتة انتي انا بتعلم منك حاجات كتيرة ربنا يعلم

ده انا ماشوفتش حد ف محبتك و ايمانك 
و خفة دمك و بساطتك و صراحتك لا كتيييييييييييير اووووي
ده انا الكلام الكبير ده كتيييييير عليا ده انا غلبانة خاااااالص 
كلامك ليا ده يقول قد ايه قلبك كبيييييير و مليان محبة و مش بيعرف يشوف غير كل حاجة حلوة 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا غالية 
ماتحرمش منك و لا من محبتك و سؤالك على اختك الللي بتموت فيكي
و لا من خفة دمك 
و بردو مستنية اسمع مكموكتي منك 

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبيبة قلبي:36_3_1::11_6_204::Red_Flying_Heart_2:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أغسطس 2013)

*

E N D قال:



! س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهة نظرك


موكي بنوتة عسولة و سكر

بحس انها طفلة

علشان بريئة

من الاخر بنوتة من احلي البنانيت الي في المنتدي

! س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ 

موكي الاخضريكة

! س3 مواضﯿع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ 

مفيش








مفيش موضوع معجبنيش ليها

! س4 ما راﯾك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ

عن نفسي هو عجبني

! س5 ما راﯾك بالصوره الرمزﯾه التي ﯾحملها العضو/هـ ح

مش فاكرها :smile01

! س6 مﯿزه تمﯿز هذا العضو/هـ 

مش بتضايق من حد

يعني طيبة

! س7عﯿب هذا العضو/هـ

مش بتعمل مواضيع متنوعة

يعني بتشتغلعلي قسم واحد
!
 س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ

لأ مفيش

! س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ

ربنا يخليكي لينا و يخلينا ليكي

س10- تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ) ممتاز - جﯿدجدا - جﯿد ! ( مقبول

جيد جداً

! س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ انى 

مفيش حاجة معينة

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطﯿع الرد سوى ! بالصمت ! ولماذا

مش فاكر

!س13 ما راﯾك بردود هذا العضو /هـ

كلها جميلة

! س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ

ممممم انتي مبسوطة انك باقيتي اخضريكا !!

!س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ 

يبعتلي وردة علي الملف الشخصي

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك 

اكيد

أنقر للتوسيع...


حاضر من عنيا مش هنسى حضرتك ف الورد 
يا كيمووووووووو كلامك ذي العسل 
و انت اللي عضو نشيط و قلبك كله محبة 
و دمك خفيف يا مضروب 

ربنا يخليك يا رب ماتحرمش من محبتك ابدا

و متسكرة خاااااااااااااااااااااالص على كلامك الجميل الكتيييير عليا ده 

و اما عن السؤال 
مبسوطة اني بقيت اخضريكا 
علشان حسيت بمحبة ناس غالييين عليا اوووي ف المنتدى و هما اللي كلمو الادارة عني 
و دي كانت اكتر حاجة مبسوطة بيها 
لاني مش طمعانة ف اي حاجة غير اني اكون وسطيكم 
و اخد منكم المحبة الكبيرة اللي بحسها دي 

و مش هنسى الورد خااااالص
متشكرة خااااااالص يا كيموووووووو
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك يا جميل:Flower::Flower::16_14_37::16_14_24::16_14_24:​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)

*اس1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
موكى العسل اوى وانا بحبها اوى رغم انى معرفهاش اوى
وانت قلبك قاسى اوى اوى انت مش بتحس :smile01



س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​شقاوة

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
كل حاجة منها حلوة
 
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​الشربات
 س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​
 تحفة
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​
محترمة بمعنى الكلمة
 س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

​لالا مافيهاش
 
س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​
مفيش
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​امواااااااااااااااه
س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​
مقبول :smile01 لا ممتاز

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​
المحبة

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​
لا مافيش
 س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​
بيعجبنى الوان السماء السابعة اللى بتعملها فى المشاركات وكل كلامها حلو
 س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
انتى اسمك اية اصلا ؟
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​
مافيش
 بدون احراجات 

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​
ايوة دى اختى حبيبتى
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

لا مافيش
​
*


----------



## tamav maria (28 أغسطس 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
شقيه وحبوبه 
​

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​ملاك المنتدي​ 
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !
بصراحه مواضيع كتيره 
وبالذات موضوع بنصلي لك يارب تحمي مصر
​

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​لقب جميل زي صاحبته​ 
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​جميله جدا 
بجد عجباني قوي
​ 
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​محبتها لكل الاعضاء 
ثم محبتها ثم محبتها
​ 
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​مش لاقيه حاجه

​س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​ولا حاجه​ 
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
انتي رائعه ياموكي ومحبتك بلا حدود 
استمري حبيبة قلبي
​ 
س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​جيد جدا​ 
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !
الهدؤ والقلب الطيب
​

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
قلبي مووووجووووع
لانها هي قالت كلام اكتر من اللي انا عاوزه اقوله
​
س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​ردود بسيطه ومقنعه ​ 
س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

موكي حبيبتي انا بقالي في المنتدي اكتر من خمس سنين
وانت حوالي 6 سنين 
بس تصدقي اني اول مره اشوف اسمك 
بس انا حاسه اني اعرفك يمكن تكوني غيرتي اسمك
انا عن نفسي غيرت اسمي عشان كده مافيش كتير يعرفوني بالاسم الجديد
لكن ممكن يعرفوني بالاسم القديم
​

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
خليكي منوره معانا علي طول
اوعي تغيبي 
​
بدون احراجات ​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

طبعا اختي الصغنونه الشقيه اللي بحبها قوي 
​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2013)

نورتي يا قمر

ردي علي المشاركات

وقوليلي تحبي مين يدبس بعدك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

*

YOYO JESUS قال:



اس1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
موكى العسل اوى وانا بحبها اوى رغم انى معرفهاش اوى
وانت قلبك قاسى اوى اوى انت مش بتحس :smile01



س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​شقاوة

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
كل حاجة منها حلوة
 
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​الشربات
 س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​
 تحفة
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​
محترمة بمعنى الكلمة
 س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

​لالا مافيهاش
 
س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​
مفيش
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​امواااااااااااااااه
س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​
مقبول :smile01 لا ممتاز

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​
المحبة

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​
لا مافيش
 س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​
بيعجبنى الوان السماء السابعة اللى بتعملها فى المشاركات وكل كلامها حلو
 س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
انتى اسمك اية اصلا ؟
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​
مافيش
 بدون احراجات 

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​
ايوة دى اختى حبيبتى
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

لا مافيش
​


أنقر للتوسيع...

لارا شقاوة المنتدى كله تقول عليا انا شقاوة 
كلامك غالي عليا اوووووي بجد
و انا كمان بحبك اووووي يا بنوتة انتي رغم اني متبعاكي من بعيد لبعيد 
بس انتي اصلا حد سكرة كدة 
ماتحرمش من كلامك و محبتك 
و انا اسمي مارينا 
متشكرة خااااالص يا لارا بجد على كلامك اللي ذي السكر ذيك 
و اموووووووووووووووووووااااه:t4:
ربنا يفرح قلبك:16_14_24::16_14_24::16_14_24::16_14_24::16_14_24:


tamav maria قال:







س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
شقيه وحبوبه 
​

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​ملاك المنتدي​ 
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !
بصراحه مواضيع كتيره 
وبالذات موضوع بنصلي لك يارب تحمي مصر
​

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​لقب جميل زي صاحبته​ 
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​جميله جدا 
بجد عجباني قوي
​ 
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​محبتها لكل الاعضاء 
ثم محبتها ثم محبتها
​ 
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​مش لاقيه حاجه

​س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​ولا حاجه​ 
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
انتي رائعه ياموكي ومحبتك بلا حدود 
استمري حبيبة قلبي
​ 
س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​جيد جدا​ 
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !
الهدؤ والقلب الطيب
​

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
قلبي مووووجووووع
لانها هي قالت كلام اكتر من اللي انا عاوزه اقوله
​
س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​ردود بسيطه ومقنعه ​ 
س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

موكي حبيبتي انا بقالي في المنتدي اكتر من خمس سنين
وانت حوالي 6 سنين 
بس تصدقي اني اول مره اشوف اسمك 
بس انا حاسه اني اعرفك يمكن تكوني غيرتي اسمك
انا عن نفسي غيرت اسمي عشان كده مافيش كتير يعرفوني بالاسم الجديد
لكن ممكن يعرفوني بالاسم القديم
​

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
خليكي منوره معانا علي طول
اوعي تغيبي 
​
بدون احراجات ​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

طبعا اختي الصغنونه الشقيه اللي بحبها قوي 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


تماف ربنا يخليكي ليا على كلامك الكبير ده
انا بتعلم منكم المحبة صدقيني 
انتي اللي بتملوا قلب الواحد بيها 
كلامك غالي اووووي عليا و كبييييييييير خاااالص انا ماستحقهوش
انا فعلا مسجلة ف المنتدى من زمان اوووووي
بس ماكنتش بشارك خاااالص 
او كانت مشاركاتي قليلة 
اليومين دول بعد ان اصبحت عاطلة عن العمل 
ابتديت اشارك 
و محبتكم تجبر اي حد انه مايغبش يوم عن المنتدى
و انا اسمي من ساعة ما سجلت موكي 

بشكرك تماف كتيييييير
الكلام مايعبرش عن شكري و لا عن فرحتي بكلامك
ربنا يخليكي و يفرح قلبك يا غالية:Flower::Flower::Flower:​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

*

روزي86 قال:



نورتي يا قمر

ردي علي المشاركات

وقوليلي تحبي مين يدبس بعدك

أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا يا روزي 
احب اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع ده 
اللي هيسيب ذكرى جميلة ف قلوب كل الاعضاء
بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع و عجبني جدا جدا 

و انا هختار 
حد من الولاد علشان مش يعملو حرب علينا 
حد طيب خالص و مواضيعه و مشاركاته جميلة 
هختار 
كوزاكي :thnk0001::thnk0001:
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> اولا يا روزي
> احب اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع ده
> ...



*موكا اختيارك جميل يا قمر 
ساكى من اطيب الناس هنا وقلبه كله محبة 
وفرصة اننا نقدمله محبة من اللى دايما بيقدمهالنا *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

*

رورو ايهاب قال:





موكا اختيارك جميل يا قمر 
ساكى من اطيب الناس هنا وقلبه كله محبة 
وفرصة اننا نقدمله محبة من اللى دايما بيقدمهالنا ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


عندك حق  يا رورو ساكي حد قلبه مليان محبة 
وديما يسأل على الناس و يفتقدهم 
فرصة ان احنا 
نقوله شكرا ف الموضوع الرائع  ده 
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أغسطس 2013)

*
س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*

*ساكى بجد اخ غالى على الجميع قلبه طيب مليان محبة لكل الناس 
دايما بيفتقد اللى حواليه ويسأل عليهم 
انسان طيب جدا ومحترم 
زوق فى كلامه مع الناس *


*س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*

​*انا بقوله ساكى علشان اسمه طويل فانا بختصر ههههه*​
*س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !*

​*كان ليه موضوع فى العام عجبنى اوى 
اسمه يوم من عمرى اتمنى يكون حقيقة *​*
**س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !*

​*صعب شوية ههههههه *​
*س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !*

*صورة جميلة قلب احمر 
وده بيدل ان قلبه مليان محبة *
​
*س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !*

*الزوق والادب والمحبة لكل الناس *
​
*س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
*
*مفيش *
​
*س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !*

*متزعلش من حد واعرف انك غالى علينا كلنا *
​
*س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !*
*
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويحافظ عليك دايما *
​
*س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !*

*ممتاااااااااز *
​
*س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !
*
*الافتقاد *
​
*س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
*
*بحب مواضيعه ومينفعش مردش عليها *
​
*س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!
*
*ردوده حلوة *
​
*س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !
*
*مفيش *
​
*س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! 
*
*غير اسمك هههههههههه علشان صعب اوى *
​
*س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك*​*
** اخ غالى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*
س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*

*ساكى دا العثل بتاعى مش بنبطل رغى مع بعض فى الاول خالص لما كان حاطط صورة بتاع المحارة دى وكان بعمل مشاركات فى جبهة التهيس
كانت كلها بتضحكنى موت موت وبعديها بدانا نتكلم لحد مابقى سديقى السدوق وبعزه اوى اوى وهو محترم جدا جدا جدا الى ابعد الحدود
* 

*س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*

​*برنس المنتدى :smile01*​
*س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !*

​*كل مواضيعه جميلة جدا باامانة*​*
**س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !*

​*انا لغاية دلوقتى مش فاهمة المعنى بس يلا المهم انى بدلعه :smile01*​
*س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !*

*جميلة جدا اول ماشوفتها عجبتنى موت
انت بتحب ياواد ؟
ياترى مين؟
ياترى مين ؟:thnk0001:
* ​
*س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !*

*الادب والاحترام والذوق والمحبة*
​
*س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
*
*لما بيتعصب عليا ببيبقى عاوز يرمينى من سابع دور :smile01*
​
*س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !*

*اوعى لما حد يبطل يسال عنك تزعل منه بس برضه متصدقوش لما يقوالك الدنيا مشاغل 
( انا بهدى النفوس ):smile01

* ​
*س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !*
*
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويحوط عليك ويحافظك *
​
*س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !*

*ممتاز وفوق الممتاز*
​
*س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !
*
*المحبة والتسامح والصبر ( اهم حاجة الصبر )
هو فاهم هو فاهم :smile01
* ​
*س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
*
*كله برد عليه هتهبل لو مش رديت :smile01*
​
*س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!
*
*جميلة جدا*
​
*س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !
*
*اممممم لا مافيش*
​
*س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! 
*
*غير اسمك واوعى تغير الصورة*
​
*س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك*​*
** سديقى السدوق بقول :smile01
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 أغسطس 2013)

! س1 ﻋﺮف ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﻣﻦ وﺟﻬــﺔ ﻧﻈﺮك

عضو طيب و اخ لكل الاعضاء و قلبه ابيض

! س2 ﻟﻘﺐ ﺗﻄﻠﻘﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

كواسكي ... بس

! س3 ﻣﻮاﺿﯿﻊ اﻋﺠﺒﺖ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

مواضيعه كلها حلوة

! س4 ﻣﺎ راﯾﻚ ﺑﻠﻘﺐ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ ﻫـ

حلولكن يعني ايه

! س5 ﻣﺎ راﯾﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻮرﻩ اﻟﺮﻣﺰﯾﻪ اﻟﺘﻲ ﯾﺤﻤﻠﻬﺎ اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

مش فاكرها الصراحة

! س6 ﻣﯿﺰﻩ ﺗﻤﯿﺰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

المحبة و الطيبة

! س7ﻋﯿﺐ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

من رأيي بس ان مواضيعه كلها طويلة اوي
ده مش عيب لكن بتعذب و انا بقرأها علشان انا علي الموبيل

! س8 ﻋﺘﺐ ﺗﻮد ﻗﻮﻟﻪ ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

لأ مفيش

! س9 ﻛﻠﻤﻪ ﺗﻘﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

ربنا يحافظ عليك و يكون معاك دايماً

س10! ) ﺗﻮاﺟﺪ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺘﺪى ) ﻣﻤﺘﺎز - ﺟﯿﺪﺟﺪا - ﺟﯿﺪ - ﻣﻘﺒﻮل

جيد جدا

! س11 ﻣﺎذا ﺗﻌﻠﻤﺖ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

المحبة

! س12 ﻣﻮﺿﻮع ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﻗﺮاﺗﻪ وﻟﻢ ﺗﺴﺘﻄﯿﻊ اﻟﺮد ﺳﻮى ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻤﺖ ! وﻟﻤﺎذا

لأ مفيش

!س13 ﻣﺎ راﯾﻚ ﺑﺮدود ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ /ﻫـ

ممتازة

! س 14 ﺳﺆال ﺗﻄﺮﺣﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

معني اسمك ايه

!س15 ﻃﻠﺐ ﺗﻄﻠﺒﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

مفيش

س 16 ﻫﻞ ﺗﺤﺐ اﻟﻌﻀﻮ /ﻩ ﻣﺜﻞ اﺧﻮك /ﺗﻚ

اكيد


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
كوزاكي انسان طيب جدا 
وحساس خاااااالص
و دمه خفيف 
بيسأل على كل الناس 
و بيتعامل مع كل الناس بمحبة كبيرة اووووي



س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

انا بقوله كوازاكي
بس فيه ناس بتقوله يا كواساكي 
و ناس بتقوله يا ساكي
وناس بتقوله يا زاكي
انا بقى مش عارفة انهي صح 
بالسين و لا بالزين 
فهمنا بقى حيرتنا بجد:act23::act23:
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !

لا مواضيعه كلها انا بحبها جدا جدا 
بيببقى فيها حاجات حلوة اووووووي 
و هو بسم الصليب عليه طريقته جميلة خاااالص ف الكتابة 

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !
جميل خاااااالص و انا اتعودت عليه 
و حفظته من ساعة ما عرفت ايه قصته 


س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !

الجديدة جميلة اوووووي و رقيقة جدا 
القديمة كانت حزينة جدا و مش كنت بحبها علشان خاطر الحزن اللي فيها 
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

الطيبة 
و انه بيسأل على كل الناس علطول و مش بينسى حد
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

بياخد على خاطره بسرعة 
بس كدة 
س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

لا مافيش خالص
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

احب اقوله 
استمر بجد 
انت انسان طيب خااااالص 
و الناس كلها بتحبك 
و مش تزعل من حد بسرعة طبعا ده بيبقى عشم و محبة 

و احب اقوله مواضيعك جميلة اووووي مش تحرمنا منها 

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

ممتاز طبعا
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !
اسال على الناس 
و اصبح و امسي عليهم 


س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

ممممممممممممم موضوع اسمه انا ايه تقريبا 
كل ماجي اقراه و احاول ارد ماعرفش 
مش عارفة علشان حاسة ان ردي مش هيوصل 
او علشان حاسة ان احساسي بالموضوع الكلمات مش هتوصله 
حاجات كتييييييييير 


س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

جمييييييلة جدا 

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !
مممممممممممممم
نفسك في ايه ؟؟؟

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
مش تغيب عن المنتدى 
و كتر من مواضيعك علشان بجد جميلة 
بدون احراجات

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

اخويا
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها
يووووووه كتيييييييييييييير:act23::act23:

لا طبعا خاااااالص :t23:​*


----------



## tamav maria (29 أغسطس 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​اخ غالي علينا كلنا وطيب وقلبه محب 
وعنده حب الافتقاد للحاضرين والغايبين
​ 
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​القلب النقي ​ 
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​موضوع اكرم ابك وامك 
رااااااااااائع
​ 
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​ههههههههه 
مش عارفه 
هو انجليزي ده يامرسي ؟؟
​ 
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​
 حلوه قلب احمر والقلب بيعني حاجات كتير 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا ابن اختي ههههه
ابن اختي اسهل لاني مش عارفه انطق اسمك هههههههه
​س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​حاجات كتير 
طيبتة ومحبة قلبه وافتقاده
​ 
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​اسمه
ههههههههههههه


​س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​مافيش عتاب​ 
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحقق لك كل امالك
وتفضل منور المنتدي علي طول​ 
س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​ممتاز​ 
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​طيبة القلب​ 
س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
انا تقريبا بقرأ كل مواضيعه بس لقلة الوقت مش بعلق كتير
موضوع الكوافير 
جميل جدا 
​

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​ردود كلها ممتازه 
وكلماته كلها محبه
​ 
س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​ممكن اعرف يعني ايه كاواساكي
يعني ازاي جمعت الحروف دي مع بعضها وطلعت كده
ههههههههههه
​ 
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​بجد بجد مش عاوزه اقوله غير اسمك لحسن يزعل مني 
مش كفايه الصوره اللي كان حاططها قبل كده كان حاطط واحد عينيه مخصمين بعضهم 
هههههههههههههههههه
​بدون احراجات ​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​طبعا اخ غالي ومحبوب لنا كلنا​وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها ​بالطبع لالالالالالالالالالالالا

​ويحـــق للعضو المختـــار التعليق على آراء الأعضاء فيهـ​


----------



## soul & life (29 أغسطس 2013)

*معلش يا جماعة انا بدخل ابص ولما باجى انوى المشاركة الاقى الدور اتغير على حد تانى الموضوع بيمشى بسرعة جدا مبلحقش سامحونى  يا بنات  :new8:*


----------



## soul & life (29 أغسطس 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

طيب وحساس

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

ابو قلب طيب

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !

بحب مواضيعه لما بيعرفنا اشياء مبنعرفهاش فى الاديان

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

غريب اوى مكنتش عارفة احفظه ولما قلى معناه عرفت احفظه بس هو غريب وصعب يتحفظ 

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !

الصورة دايما بتتغير وهى نابعة من احساس العضو وحالته النفسية فمش ثابتة


س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

قلبه طيب وبيفتقد الجميع

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

ممكن يكون حساس زيادة عن اللزوم

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

هى نصيحة مش عتب اقوله متبقاش حساس زيادة عن اللزوم علشان نفسيتك متتعبش اسألنى انا

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

اقوله ربنا يوفقك انت تستاهل كل خير ويارب تحقق كل اللى بتتمناه

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

جيد جدا

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

الافتقاد للجميع حتى لو معرفتى بيهم سطحية السؤال فى حد ذاته محبة

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

بقرأ كل مواضيعه وبشارك لو ليا رأى

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

كل شخص رده بيكون له علاقة بشخصيته وطباعه مبتبعدش عنه كتير

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

بتحلم بأيه ؟؟

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
غير اسمك هههه سميه بأسم انت بتحبه
بدون احراجات

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

اكيد له محبة وغلاوة احنا اخوات فى كنيسة واحدة

وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

لا خالص بالعكس


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*​*
**انسان جميل جدا وطيب وحساس
**س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
**ابن المسيح
**س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*
**حد كان قلك تتجوزين 
جميل ورومانسي اووي
واصلا كل مواضيعه جميله
 **س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !*​*
**موتوسيكلاتي ههههه
بس جميل
 **س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !*​*
**حلوة اووي ورقيه
**س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
**تمسكه بالمسيح
برغم كل الصعاب اللي مرت عليه
 **س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
**لا مش عارفه!
**س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*
**قبل ماتزعل من حد ابقا اسأله الاول هو عمل كدا ليه
جايز يكون فيه سوء تفاهم
 **س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*
**انا اسفه مكانش قصدي
**س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !*​*
**جيد جدا
**س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
**التمسك , الصبر . الايمان. الاصرار
**س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !*​*
**مش عارفه جاي يكون عمل مواضيع انا مشوفتهاش
انما كل اللي شوفتهوله رديت عليه
 **س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!*​*
**جميله وفي مكانها
**س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
**مش ناوي تغير اسم كوازاكي ده بقا:smile01
**س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! *​*متزعلش مني
*بدون احراجات ​*
**س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك*​*طبعا اخويا وافتخررررر*
*وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها *​لا طبعا مفيشششش


*نورت ياكوكو التوبيك:t23:*
 ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أغسطس 2013)

مش عأرفا أشارك. من الفون ..
هو طيب جدا و جميل .. حساس أوى .. و ده بيخليه ستئثر. بسرعة و أوقات يسرع الحكم.. 
 بس مجرد ما يفهم. يسامح و يتفهم ..  
إنسان جميل بيسئل على الكل و بحب الكل ..
ربنا يحميه و يديله سوال قلبه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أغسطس 2013)

مش عأرفا أشارك. من الفون ..
هو طيب جدا و جميل .. حساس أوى .. و ده بيخليه ستئثر. بسرعة و أوقات يسرع الحكم.. 
 بس مجرد ما يفهم. يسامح و يتفهم ..  
إنسان جميل بيسئل على الكل و بحب الكل ..
ربنا يحميه و يديله سوال قلبه


----------



## aymonded (29 أغسطس 2013)

طبعاً السرعة الرهيبة اللي ماشي بيها الموضوع مش ملاحق ابص على كل عضو فيه، بس كوساكي له معزة خاصة عندي كما للجميع، ومش ملاحق اقول ايه، بس هو أخ حلو عزيز عندي جداً وشعرت انه أخ حلو قريب من قلبي بالرغم من كلامنا القليل مع بعض ويسعدني اتعرف عليه اكثر في اقرب وقت ممكن، إلهنا القدوس يمتعه بمجده آمين​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 أغسطس 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*​​​*
**جدع اوي وطيب جدا جدا
**س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*​​​*
**كـوكـو
**س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !*​​​*
**موضوع لسه شايفه من شويه *
*بتاع حد قالك تتجوزني*
*كان جميل جدا
**س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !*​​​*
**مش لما اعرف معناه اصلا *:smile01*
**س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !*​​​*
**رومانسيه ^_^
**س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !*​​​*
**بيسال ع الكل
**س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !*​​​*
**مش عارف بصراحه
**س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !*​​​*
**ابقي اسال عليا انا كمان وحياتك*:smile01*
**س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !*​​​*
**خليك زي ما انت اوعي تتغير
**س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !*​​​*
**جيد جدا
**س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !*​​​*
**السؤال ع الكل ، المحبه
**س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !*​​​*
**مش متابع المواضيع كلها بصراحه
**س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!*​​​*
**جميله
**س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !*​​​*
**ايه معني الاسم دا ، دا كرتون انمي ولا ايه*:smile01*
**س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!*​​​*هات خمناشر جنيه*:smile01*
*بدون احراجات​​​*
**س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك*​​​*اخويا وصحبي *:ura1:
*وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها*​​​نوووو
​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أغسطس 2013)

نورت يا كوساكي
تحب مين يكون بعدك عشان ندبسه


----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2013)

*يا جماعه انا متشكر جدا ليكم *
*وعالم الله انا في نص هدومي *
*ومحرج منكم *
*محبتكم دي غاليه علي قلبي *
*بس في معانا هنا ملائكه *
*انا شايفهم كدا *
*وانتوا كمان *
*انا برشح يااخواتي *
*رمز سلام المنتدي *
*اللي لما بتشوف حد زعلان *
*مش بتسيبه *
*مفوضيه الامم المتحده *
*وسفيره النوايا الحسنه *
*مساعد وزير الخارجيه لشؤن اللاجئين *
*معانا *
*ومعاكم *
*حبو اعدائكم*



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

*اولا احب اقولكم اني مبسوطة اووووي ان حبو حبيبة قلبي
هي الضيفه وصاحبة الكل اللي معانا دلوقتي:99:

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

​اطيب مخلوووق علي وجه الارض بصفه عامة
وعلي وجه المنتدي بصفه خاصة
 
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

حبيبــــــــــــة المــــــــــــلايين
المــــلاك الهادي البرئ



س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
اكيد مواضيعها كل بتعجبني
لانها مابتكتبش اي حاجه وخلاص
 س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​
حبوا اعدائكم
لقب جميل يدل علي المحبة والتسامح
والطيبة اللي قاعدين ومتربعين جوه قلبها
 س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​
طفله جميله بريئة رقيقة ماسكة وردة 
ومش باصه لمصور لان كل اللي هاممها الورده اللي في ايديها وبس
 س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​
كتير اوووي
افتقادها للكل , طيب قلبها  , محبتها الكبيرة لكل الناس ,خفه دمها , قلبها الابيض , برأتها 
وحاجات كتيررر بامانه
 س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​
انها مش بتنزل مواضيع كتير
وانا بموت في مواضيعها
 س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​
مفيش عتاب بين الاحباب
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
خليكي زي مانتي دايما
وماتخليش اي حاجه تغيرك
 
س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​
لو فيه اكتر من ممتاز كنت قولت
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​
المحبـــــــــــة لكل الناس
س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​
طبعا مفيش
انا بستنا مواضيعها بفارغ الصبر
 س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​
كلها جميله وفيها محبة كبيرة
واحيانا بيبقا دمها خفيف
زي في موضوع كان نفسي اكون هي
بتموتني من الضحك في كل ردودها ههههه
 س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
انتي طيبة وبسيطة اوي كدا ازاي؟:t9:
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​
عايزة اشوف مواضيع ليكي كتيرررررررر
بدون احراجات 

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​
طبعا اختي وحبيبتي وصحبتي بمزاجها او غصب عنها30:30:
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

مفيش نسمة ممكن تعدي علي حد وتسببله اي ازعاج
لان وبمنتهي البساطه محدش بيحس بيها

بحبك اوووي ياحبو ♥♥ وبجد انا نفسي اتكلم واقول عنك كتيرر
بس مش بلاقي كلام يعبر عن مدي حبك في قلبك صدقيني
ربنا يخليكي لينا يارمز كل حاجه حلوة في المنتدي♥♥
​*​


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2013)

لاسف مش لحقيت الاتنين اللى فاتوا مع انهم احلى من بعض 
 
بس كويس لحقيت حبوااااااا
س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​محبتها وخفه دمها وحضوره بالمنتدى الجميل الهادى 

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​حبووووووا
 
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​مش فاكره بس متابعه ردودها لانى بحب اللغه العربيه الفصحى اللى بتكتب بيها هههههههه

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​جميل 

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​
بنوته بتشم ورده حلوه بس صغنونه لو تكبر تبقى احلى 
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !
اسلوب بالكتابه محدش يقدر يكتب زيها لها اسلوبها الخاص 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
​ 
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​ملاحظتيش 
 
س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​مفيش 

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​لازم وانتى بتكتبى تنزل بقاموس خاص مش من السهل ترجمه كتاباتك  
 
س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​جيد جدا 



س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​لاء مفيش 

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​لذيذه اكيد بجد بستمع بالقرايتها  هههههههههههه

غير بجد معظمها تتسم بالهدوء والحكمه (
 
س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​انتى متعلمه فين لغتك عايزه اخد كورس معاكى 

 
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

اكيد 
​​


----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2013)

*الصراحه ياحبو *
*انا مش هاقدر اكتب سؤال واجابه *
*لو قعدنا نتكلم عن محبتك للناس *
*مش هاتخلص *
*معنديش اي عتاب ليكي *
*بس اسمحيلي انا مش هاكلمك انتي *
*انا هاكلم اخواتي *
*والمسيح شاهد علي كلامي *
*حبوا دي ياجماعه اجدع انسانه شوفتها في حياتي *
*ويمكن مش هاشوف زيها تاني *
*مواقفها معايا كتيره *
*اي حد بيحرجني او يزعلني *
*ببص الاقي نفسي مكسور وعنيا تدمع لوحدها *
*الاقي ايدي لوحدها راحت علي الماوس وادور علي حبو فين *
*واروح اقولها الحقيني *
*تلاقي اي حد او انا كاتب في سجل احساسك بكلمه حاجه حزينه *
*هيا اللي تحزن وتزعل *
*وتحاول بكل جهد انها تفرح الناس *
*مره عرفت من مشاراكاتي في المنتدي اني بأكل في الشارع *
*بعتتلي عريضه مكونه من حوالي خمسين سطر *
*(اسلق المكرونه ازاي واعمل صلصه ازاي واحط الاتنين علي بعض واكلهم)*
*وكل ده كانت كاتباه علي الموبيل *
*وطلع عينيها في الكتابه والشرح *
*الاسم بتاعها جميل جدا *
*يشدك من غير ماتعرف *
*بيرمز للمحبه والسلام *
*وجودها هنا في المنتدي بيطمني انا شخصيا *
*مشاراكتها مش كتيره علشان هي موبيل *
*بس ليها بصمه *
*واطلب منك يا حبو انك تفضلي معانا علي طول وتنشري السلام مابين اخواتك *
*ومش عايز اقولك كلمه حلوه *
*انا عايز ادعيلك *
*ربنا يكرمك ياحبو ويحافظ عليكي ويفرح قلبك وتفضلي معانا تعليمينا المحبه *​


----------



## aymonded (30 أغسطس 2013)

مين اللي عليه الدور أسامع أنا انها حبوا !!! 
انا مش هاقدر اعبر عن حبوا حرانكش إلا لما اذكر بساطة القلب في المحبة، لأنها دائماً تشع المحبة في كل مكان وكل رد، بصمتها واضحة في المنتدى بقوة يستحيل أن تُمحى قط، ولا اظن أن ممكن حد يقدر على وصفها لأن نعمة الله تسكنها ببساطة حلوة ومييزة وظاهره للجميع بلا استثناء... فمن الذي يقدر أن يصف حبوا وصف دقيق يا ترى !!!! أنا عن نفسي مش عارف​


----------



## tamav maria (30 أغسطس 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​طيبه وحنينه ورقيقه وقلبها كله محبه​
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​ذات القلب الملائكي​
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​بجد مواضيع كتير 
وانا معجبه جدا بكل ارائها ومشاركتها في اي موضوع
​
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​جميل جدا 
رساله مباشره لكل واحد فينا
​
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
صوره طفله جميله 
بس صغيره قوي ​

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​ميزاتها كتير بصراحه
قلبها الطيب 
وحكمتها في حل المشاكل 
البراءه



​س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

لاشئ 
​

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​مافيش عتاب ​
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !
انت انسانه رائعه وقلبك نقي 
استمري بمحبتك وما تخليش اي شئ يغيرك
​

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​جيد جدا​
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​حاجات كتيره
واولها نقاوة القلب
والمحبه للكل بدون تفريق
​
س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​تقريبا بقرأ لها كل مواضيعها بس لضيق الوقت 
مش بقدر ارد علي كل مواضيعها
​
س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​بتعجبني جدا جدا في ردودها 
لان ردودها كلها بسيطه واللي عاوزه تقوله 
بتكتبه بالظبط من غير مبالغه او تزويق في الكلام
​
س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​في بعض المشاركات بتنرفز
ازاي انتي ياحبو بتدخلي تردي علي المشاركات 
دي من غير نزفزه 
انا لاحظت انك بتردي بكل هدؤ 
ازاي بتتحكمي في نفسك وتردي من غيرما تتنرفزي

​س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​ليه بطلتي تنزلي مواضيع ياحبو
انا بحب كل مواضيعك ومشاركاتك​بدون احراجات ​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​طبعا بحبها دي حبيبة قلبي 

​وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها ​بالطبع لالالالالالالالالا

​ويحـــق للعضو المختـــار التعليق على آراء الأعضاء فيهـ​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2013)

حبو مفيش كلمات ممكن توصفها , اجمل قلب قابلته فى حياتى 
حبو هى ملاك المنتدى , واعتقد انها ملاك فى اى مكان هى فيه 
هرجع تانى للاجابة على الاسئلة علشان خاطر عيون حبو :Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## aymonded (30 أغسطس 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
المحبـــــــــــــــــــة الحانية​
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !
حرانكش​
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !
بصراحة مش هاعرف اعد تعليقات لأن ليها تعليقات رائعة
وهي سبب لبهجة المنتدى كله
​
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !
اسم على ما يُسمى
​
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
صورة تعبر عن حلاوة بساطة روحها الخفيفة المرحة للغاية​
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !
بساطة الطفولة

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
مش لاقي حاجة اقولها

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !
الحرنكش خلص من السوق سيبي شوية​
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !
عرفتك إنسانة صالحة كلها محبة
زيدي من لقاء الرب الحلو ليشع فيكي نور المحبة أكثر وأكثر
​
س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !
جيد جدا​
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !
البساطة في المحبة
​
س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
صمت مين دية عاوزه دهر علشان الواحد يرد على كل كلمة
​
س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!
بصراحة جميلة فعلاً وسبب البسمة في المنتدى كله
​
س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !
ماسبب الميل الحرانكشي

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!​اتمنى تنزلي موضوعات جديدة

​س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
أخت عزيزة عندي كما عند الجميع بكل تأكيد

وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها 
اتحدى حد يجيب تصرف واحد فقط ممكن يزعج أي حد ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*

​*حبوا يعنى المحبة من غير حدود يعنى اطيب قلب تعرفه 
يعنى اخف دم فى الدنيا 
حبوا من اقرب الناس لقلبى 
بسيطة لابعد الحدود* *بتتكلم من غير تكلف على طبيعتها جدا 
مفيش مرة تعرف ان حد زعلان ولا تعبان الا وتلاقيها جريت عليه واتكلمت معاه ولحد ما تطلعه من المود بتاعه 
باختصار لو جمعنا كل صفات حبوا فى كلمة 
هنقول حبوا = المحبة *​
*س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*

*الملاك البرىء  *
​
*س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !*

*اى حاجة حبوا بتنزلها بتعجبنى *
​
*س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !*

*لقب يدل على المحبة اللى مالية قلبها والتسامح *
​
*س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
*
*صورة جميلة بتعبر عن شخصية حبوا 
بتشبهنى بالطفلة البريئة الجميلة وهى ماسكة وردة 
*

*س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !
*
*كتير اووووووووووى 
الطيبة الحنان خفة الدم 
الافتقاد الزوق 
*

*س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

مفيش *
​
*س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !*

*زعلانة منك علشان قاعدة فى موزمبيق وسيبانى هنا لوحدى هههههه*
​
*س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !*

*بحبك يا اغلى وارق واطيب حبوا فى الدنيا *
​
*س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !*

*ممتااااااااااااز مع مرتبة الشرف *
​
*س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !*

*اتعلمت منها كتير 
اتعلمت اسال على كل الناس 
اشاركهم مشاكلهم افراحهم واحزانهم *


*س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !*

*مينفعش مردش على حاجة لحبوا دى حبوا يا ناس *
​
*س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

*​*ردود بتموتنى من الضحك 
كذا مرة اقولها ارحمينى انا لو مت  بسبب تعليقاتك 
هيبقى ذنبى فى رقبتك هههههه
*​
*س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !*

​*اخبار رئيس القبيلة الموزمبيقية ايه
هههههههه*
​*س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! *
*
اوعى تغيبى عننا ابدا 
*​
*س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
*
*بحبها لانها اختى وحبيبتى وصحبتى واغلى الناس على قلبى *
​
*وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها 

نيفررررر

واخيرا اقول لحبوا وجودك فى المنتدى ليه بصمة كبيرة 
وبيسعدنا كلنا 
اوعى تغيبى عننا ابدا 
بحبك من كل قلبى يا اجمل وارق ملاك 

* ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*حبو دى ملاك امور قاعد وسطنا فى المنتدى
لما احب اعرف حاجة اجرى عليها على الخاص واقوالها احكيلى
تقعد تنكشنى شوية وبعدين تحكيلى
بحبها اوى
وقلبها طيب
بتحب الكل مش بتزعل من حد
ودا بيدل على قلبها الابيض الجميل
عسولة ومرحة ودمها خفيف بطريقة مش عادية
بجد بحبها اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2013)

مش عأرفا أرض .. و مش عأرفا ادئ تقييم .. لأن التقييم من الفون. 90%. بيطلع. شاشه نونو مش بيتكتب فيها ... و يدوب 10%. يفتح صفحه. أقدر أكتب فى. التقييم .. علشان كدأ مش هقيم غير يوم آلاتنين ... علشان أكتب لكل واحد فيكم كلمه. فيه هههههههه ... 
مش عأرفا أقول لكم إيه ..  الكلام ده كتير عليا أوى .. بحبكم كلكم .. ربنا يخليكم ليا..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش عأرفا أرض .. و مش عأرفا ادئ تقييم .. لأن التقييم من الفون. 90%. بيطلع. شاشه نونو مش بيتكتب فيها ... و يدوب 10%. يفتح صفحه. أقدر أكتب فى. التقييم .. علشان كدأ مش هقيم غير يوم آلاتنين ... علشان أكتب لكل واحد فيكم كلمه. فيه هههههههه ...
> مش عأرفا أقول لكم إيه ..  الكلام ده كتير عليا أوى .. بحبكم كلكم .. ربنا يخليكم ليا..


* ادخدلي علي المتجر بتاع بلاك بيري ونزلي متصفح اوبرا 
المنتدي هيبقي اسهل كتيرررررررررر زي الجهاز بالظبط 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​*حبو يعنى المحبة يعنى بكلما تحمل الكلمة معنى بجدااااااا
مهما وصفت فيها مش هلاقى كلام يعبر عنة بجدااااااااا

* 
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
*الست ام حرنكش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لانها خفيف الروح عثولة اوووووووووووووووى*
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​*ليها مواضيع كتير حلوة*

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​
*اسمى على مسمى لقب حلو*
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​
*حلوة جدااااااااااااا*
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​*طفلة بريئة جدااااااااااا
قلبها ابيض جدااااااااااااااااا*

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​*مظنش انة حبو  ليها عيوب*


س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​





 س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​





س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​
*كل الاختيارات لن يكفى*
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​*اتعلمت حاجات كتيررررر
منها واتعلمت منها احب الاعداء
بجدددد وانى اسامحهم
واتعلمت لو مفيش فايدة فيهم يبقى ابعد عنهم

* 
س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​*مش عارف*

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​*
**جميلة جداااااا بجدااااااا*
س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
* ماذا ستفعل ان رجع الحبيب الأول وأنت وجدت الحبيب  الثاني	؟*  س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​





بدون احراجات ​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​*طبعااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا*
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها ​*ببعتلها دايما رسائل عشان اطمن عليها
علىالاقل
ولما اجد منها رد ودى مش اول مرة*


----------



## aymonded (30 أغسطس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ادخدلي علي المتجر بتاع بلاك بيري ونزلي متصفح اوبرا
> المنتدي هيبقي اسهل كتيرررررررررر زي الجهاز بالظبط
> *​



اسمعي كلام الولد ده علشان ده جن نت على الموبايل ههههههههههههه، مش عارف بيشتغل عليه ازاي بصراحة أنا مش باشوف عميت بقى هههههههههههه
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> اسمعي كلام الولد ده علشان ده جن نت على الموبايل ههههههههههههه، مش عارف بيشتغل عليه ازاي بصراحة أنا مش باشوف عميت بقى هههههههههههه
> ​



ما هو إلى ساعدنى أخش. من الموبائل .. بأوبرا ده .. هو أنا كنت عأرفا. تعمل حاجه .....
شكرا عياد ..


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أغسطس 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​حبو انسانه جميله وطيبه جدااا
ومحبوبه من الكل جداااااااا
ومن فتره كدا ايام زمان اييييييييه علي ايام زمان ههههه
لما كنت بعمل مقالب بقا:99:
اتخضت عليا جدااااااا وزعلت من نفسي اووي وقتها 
بس حسيت بالمحبه اللي ماليه قلبها لكل الناس

​* 
* 
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
 *حبو اعدائكم ^_^

*​س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​*لالا في كذا واحد*​ 
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​
*عجبني جداااااااا*
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​جميييله بجد

​س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​ابو قلب برئ وحنين هههههه​ 
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​*لامفيش*​ 

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​عتاب محبه 
لما بتبعت تسلم عليا برد عليها وبشكرها
وبكون عايزه اطمن عليها
مابتردش بقا هنا ههههههههه
​ 
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​

 من الشخصيات العزيزه علي قلبي 

​س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​
 *ممتاز قبل كدا :heat:*​س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​*امممم مش فاكره بقا :99:

*​س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​*مواضيع معينه *​ 
س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​*
* *حلوه جداا تحس انها لبقه في الكلام ^_^

*​س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
 * لامفيش *​س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​لالا مفيش برضو​ 
بدون احراجات ​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​*ايون واوووي كمان 

*​
​​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (31 أغسطس 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​
​​​انسانه جميله جدا وطيبه اوي ​​​بتخاف ع اخواتها​​​دمها خفيف جدا جدا​​​جدعه وبتقف جنب الكل​​​
​​​بسم الصليب عليها ، دماغها دفتر ^__^

​​​
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
*بتاعت التفاح ^_^

*​​​س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​*كتيير*
​​​
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​​
*حبوا اعدائكم ، اسم ع مسمي*
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​​جميله جداا​​​س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​المحبه ، الطيبه ، الجدعنه​​س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​*انها بتدخل من الموب*:heat:​​​^_^​​​

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​ولا شيء ​​​
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​​​
ربنا يخليكي لينا وللمنتدي كله

​​​س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​
*جيد*​س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​*المحبه*​​​س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​*لا مافيش *
​​​
س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​*
**ردودها كبيره ، بس لازم كل رد تقراه تضحك ^_^

*​​​س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
*فيش ^_^*​س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!​انسي حكاية التفاح دي ، انا بطلته وبقيت ابيع فجل:t30:​​
بدون احراجات​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​*اكيييييد ، دا شررف ليا*​​​:99::99:​​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2013)

اليوم خلص .. اليوم خلص .. 
 هرد. على كل واحد فيكو بس ايدى تقع على كمبيوتر .. و أشكركم كلكم .. أكيد قلوبكم جميله عاشان تشوفونى جميله .. ربنا يبارككم و يفرح قلوبكم .. 
اختار مين مين 
 أخطار الأوروجيكا 
دونا نبيل


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اليوم خلص .. اليوم خلص ..
> هرد. على كل واحد فيكو بس ايدى تقع على كمبيوتر .. و أشكركم كلكم .. أكيد قلوبكم جميله عاشان تشوفونى جميله .. ربنا يبارككم و يفرح قلوبكم ..
> اختار مين مين
> أخطار الأوروجيكا
> دونا نبيل





مبروك لكي محبة الجميع
واختيار دونا
والنبي كان على لساني

...​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

*دونا انسانة رائعة بمعنى الكلمة بحترمها وبقدرها 
معجبة جدا بشخصيتها مثقفة وذكية 
وليها شخصيتها المستقلة 
طيبة جدا وبتخاف على كل بنات المنتدى *
​ 
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

​*دونا *​ 
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !

*بلا استثناء اى حاجة لدونا بحبها 
وخصوا اخر موضوع ليها 
للموت وجه اخر *

​
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

*حلو 
*​ 
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !

*صورة جميلة جدا *
​
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

​*اللباقة *​ 
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

*مفيش *
​
س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​*
** بقالنا كتير مشوفناش ليكى مواضيع *
​س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

*بحبك جدا وبحب وجودك فى المنتدى 
*​
س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

*ممتاز *
​
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

*اتعلمت منها الثقة فى النفس *
​
س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

*كل مواضيعا برد عليها *
​
س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

*ردودها فظيعة وعقلانية جدا جدا *
​ 
س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

*مفيش *
​
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​ بدون احراجات 

*خليكى موجودة دايما فى وسطينا *
​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

*طبعا زى اختى الكبيرة *
​
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها 

*نوووووووووو*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​
دونا 
انسانة جميله رقيقه
مجتهدة جدا في المنتدي
بتحب كل الناس وبتسمع لكل الناس
واكيد كل الناس بتحبها
 س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

العفوية:love34:



س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
كل مواضيعها جميله
وبتعرف تختارها كويس
 
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​
لقب رقيق ودلوع ولايق عليها
مع انه مش اسمها الحقيقي:new6:
 س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​
ملاك برئ مفيش اجمل من كدا
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​
اهتمامها بكل الناس
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​
بقالي فتره مش بشوفها كتير ي الاول في المنتدي
س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​
ياريت نشوف علي طول زي الاول يادونا
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
ربنا يرضيكي ويراضيكي
س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​
طبعا ممتاااااز ومميز
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​
الصراحه
بشوفها صريحه اووي من خلال مشاركاتها
 س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​
لا يوجد
س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​
ردود صريحه , عقلانيه, مميزة
س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
انتي عندك كام سنة:new6:
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​
زي ماقولت تبقا متواجده معانا علي طول
بدون احراجات 

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​
اكيد طبعا اختي ويشرفني 
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

لالالا ابدا خالص مالص

منورة يااحلي دونا التوبيك وكل اللي في التوبيك:flowers:
​*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

*بصراحة انا ما قربتش منها اوي*
*بس باين عليها انسانة محترمة و ملتزمة* 
​


س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !
بحس من الالوان اللي بتستخدمها انها انسانة متفاءلة و محبة للحياة و حتى لون اسمها جميل جداااااااا
فأطلق عليها لقب
شمس المنتدى الساطعة
​
​

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !
بصراحة مقرأتش غير موضوع واحد بتاع الموت و عجبني و اثر فيا اووووي
​ 
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

*مناسب ليها 
*​

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
تحففففففففة بجد من دون مجاملات

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

​*اللباقة *​

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

*مفيش *
​

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​*
*
*مفيش*
​س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

*نفسي اتعرف عليكي اكتر*​

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

*ممتاز *
​

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

​*لسة مش اتعلمت منها حاجة للاسف *
س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
بأمانة مشوفتش غير موضوع واحد بس و رديت عليه

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

*عاقلة و لبقة *
​

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

*مفيش *
​

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! 
بدون احراجات 
مفيش

​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
اكيد بحبها في المسيح زي اختي

وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها 
لا مفيش خالص
​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2013)

نورتي يا حبو

ومنورة يا دوناااااااااااااا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أغسطس 2013)

> *س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​
> ** دودووووو
> من وجهة نظرى ان وجهة نظرى متكفيهاش اصلا
> بجد بحبها جدا
> ...


*دودو حبيبة قلبي انتى 
وبس كده :love45::love45::love45:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2013)

دونا.. الأورنجيكا .. إلى كنت بقول عليها مشرفه. قاسيه.. طلعت طيبه طيبه .. هى مورده الحرنكش.  يعنى. منغيرها هبدأ. اهرش ...  بحبهأ. حب رهيب ..  مش عأرفا اكتب.. بس هى اختى إلى كان نفسى تبقى عندى.. ربنا بعتهالى .. 
يحبك يا دودو


----------



## +KiMO+ (31 أغسطس 2013)

س1 ﻋﺮف ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﻣﻦ وﺟﻬــﺔ ﻧﻈﺮك

عضوة جميلة , اخت لينا كلنا , في وقت الشدة شديدة و في وقت الهزار دمها خفيف

! س2 ﻟﻘﺐ ﺗﻄﻠﻘﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

طيوبة المنتدي

هههههههه

! س3 ﻣﻮاﺿﯿﻊ اﻋﺠﺒﺖ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

كتيييييييييييييييييييييير و انا هفتكر ايه ولا ايه

! س4 ﻣﺎ راﯾﻚ ﺑﻠﻘﺐ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ ﻫـ

من اجمل الالقاب

راﯾﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻮرﻩ اﻟﺮﻣﺰﯾﻪ اﻟﺘﻲ ﯾﺤﻤﻠﻬﺎ اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

عسل

! س6 ﻣﯿﺰﻩ ﺗﻤﯿﺰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

طيبة و مُحبة و قلبها ابيض

! س7ﻋﯿﺐ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

فيش

! س8 ﻋﺘﺐ ﺗﻮد ﻗﻮﻟﻪ ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

لأ مفيش

! س9 ﻛﻠﻤﻪ ﺗﻘﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

ربنا يحفظك

س10- ﺗﻮاﺟﺪ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺘﺪى ) ﻣﻤﺘﺎز - ﺟﯿﺪﺟﺪا ﺟﯿﺪ - ﻣﻘﺒﻮل ) !

جيد جداً

! س11 ﻣﺎذا ﺗﻌﻠﻤﺖ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

ان نحب اعدائنا

س12 ﻣﻮﺿﻮع ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﻗﺮاﺗﻪ وﻟﻢ ﺗﺴﺘﻄﯿﻊ اﻟﺮد ! ﺳﻮى ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻤﺖ ! وﻟﻤﺎذا

لأ مفيش

!س13 ﻣﺎ راﯾﻚ ﺑﺮدود ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ /ﻫـ

كلها جميلة

بس بتضايقني -- ديه

! س 14 ﺳﺆال ﺗﻄﺮﺣﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

هو انتي تاسوني

!س15 ﻃﻠﺐ ﺗﻄﻠﺒﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

مممممممم ابعتيلي وردة زي موكي ^_^

س 16 ﻫﻞ ﺗﺤﺐ اﻟﻌﻀﻮ /ﻩ ﻣﺜﻞ اﺧﻮك /ﺗﻚ

طبعاً


----------



## +KiMO+ (31 أغسطس 2013)

انا كنت بتكلم علي حبوا اعدائكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*دونا نبيل
العسل كله
بس لما بتترفز يالهووووووووووووووووووووى ^_^
بس هى طيبة وانا بحبها اوى
سعات بتقمص منها
بس بقول محدش يزعل من مامته حبيبته
وبنتها كمان شكلها دمها زى العسل زى مامتها
كل رودوها جميلة وناضجة
بحب كل حاجة فى دونا نبيل
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أغسطس 2013)

س1 ﻋﺮف ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﻣﻦ وﺟﻬــﺔ ﻧﻈﺮك​ 
بمووووت فيها طبعاا
في الاول قبل مااتعرف عليها كنت بخاف منها :t19:
لكن بعد مااتعرفت انسانه جميله فوق الوصف 
وطيبه وتحس انها بميت راجل فعلا 


 ! س2 ﻟﻘﺐ ﺗﻄﻠﻘﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ​ 
دونا الاحتمال :flowers:


 ! س3 ﻣﻮاﺿﯿﻊ اﻋﺠﺒﺖ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ​ 
 بحب كتابتها :flowers:​ 
 ! س4 ﻣﺎ راﯾﻚ ﺑﻠﻘﺐ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ ﻫـ​ 
 جميل هو انا اقدر اقول حاجه ^_^​ 
 راﯾﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻮرﻩ اﻟﺮﻣﺰﯾﻪ اﻟﺘﻲ ﯾﺤﻤﻠﻬﺎ اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ​ 
 عاجبني​ 
 ! س6 ﻣﯿﺰﻩ ﺗﻤﯿﺰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ​ 
 بتتحمل كتير وقلبها واسع جداااا​ 
 ! س7ﻋﯿﺐ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ​ 
 لاطبعا مفيش ​ 
 ! س8 ﻋﺘﺐ ﺗﻮد ﻗﻮﻟﻪ ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ​ 
 لا مفيش برضو​ 
 ! س9 ﻛﻠﻤﻪ ﺗﻘﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ​ 
 اقولها لو كانت لسه مارجعتش
يارب ترجعي بالسلامه :new6:
​ 
 س10- ﺗﻮاﺟﺪ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺘﺪى ) ﻣﻤﺘﺎز - ﺟﯿﺪﺟﺪا ﺟﯿﺪ - ﻣﻘﺒﻮل ) !​ 
 امتياز برضو:love45:علشان غصب عنها التقصير:t17:​ 
 ! س11 ﻣﺎذا ﺗﻌﻠﻤﺖ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ​ 
 اتحمل واصبر ​ 
 س12 ﻣﻮﺿﻮع ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﻗﺮاﺗﻪ وﻟﻢ ﺗﺴﺘﻄﯿﻊ اﻟﺮد ! ﺳﻮى ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻤﺖ ! وﻟﻤﺎذا​ 
 كان في الكتابات بس لضيق الوقت :t19:​ 
 !س13 ﻣﺎ راﯾﻚ ﺑﺮدود ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ /ﻫـ​ 


 بتعجبني بتسكت تسكت وبعد كدا
ترد رد يسكت الجميع لانه بيكون مقنع :fun_lol:
​ 
 ! س 14 ﺳﺆال ﺗﻄﺮﺣﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ​ 
 مفيش في باللي دلوقتي سؤال ​ 
 !س15 ﻃﻠﺐ ﺗﻄﻠﺒﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ​ 
 هتاخديني عندك ولالا :blush2:؟؟:new6:​ 
 س 16 ﻫﻞ ﺗﺤﺐ اﻟﻌﻀﻮ /ﻩ ﻣﺜﻞ اﺧﻮك /ﺗﻚ​ 
طبعااااااا واكييييييييد :love45:​


----------



## tamav maria (1 سبتمبر 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
 هاديه وبتحب الكل بلا حدود وتعشق خدمة ربنا 

 س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !
 خادمة الرب الامينه

 س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ 
يوووووووووه كلها


 س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !
 اسم جميل

 س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
 بصراحه انا مش عارفه هي صورة ملاك ولا ايه 
 كل ما اجي اسألها انسي

 س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !
 ميزات كتير قوي ما تتعدش
 اولهم حكمتها ورزانة عقلها

 س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
 هههههههه انت فيك عيب يادانون وانا ما اعرفش

 س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !
 ما تغبيش يومين تلاته علي بعض بتقليقيني عليكي

 س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !
 رائعه في خدمتك دونا استمري كما انت 
 وربنا يعوضك تعب خدمتك


 س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !
 ممتاز طبعا بس الغردقه خدتها مننا اليومين دول

 س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !
 الخدمه بأمانه

 س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
 ساندرا والسبب انا ارسلته لدونا علي الخاص

 س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!
 كل الحكمه في ردودها 

 س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !
 مافيش

 س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
 اتوصي بينا شويه بمواضيعك يادانون
 بدون احراجات

 س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
 طبعا دي هي فعلا اختي اختي اللي باحبها

 وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها
 ايوه -- قالت لي ها اعملك كنافه بالقشطه وفرقعتني ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*دونـــــــا *​
*
س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
القلب الكبير اللى بيضم كل اللى حواليه 

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !
الكبيره 
اذيك ياكبيره ؟؟؟
:beee: :beee: 
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ
مواضيعها جميله جداً برغم انه احنا مفتقدين كتابتها اليومين دول 
وكان ليها موضوع اسمه ومرت اربع سنوات 
هى وصلت لست سنين دلوقتى
( سنه كمان ودفعتها تبقى لوا  ف الداخليه )  
ربنا يديلها الصحة وطولت العمر 
ويعوضها عن خدمتــها 

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !
زماااااااااااان قوى وانا جديد ف المنتدى كانوا بيقولوها 
اذيك يادونـا وعامله ايه دونـــا 
انا كنت بعدى دونـا الأولى وبقف عند دونـا التانيه 
بس بعدين عرفت بقى 
ربنا يخليهالها يارب وتفرح بيهـا 

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
جميله جداً وزمان كانت تطقم 
تلاقى الصورة الرمزيه اتغيرت قبالها التوقيع على طول يتغير 
:t33: :t33: 
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !
حكتها ف تصريف الأمور 
ودا ماحدش يختلف عليه 
المشكله اللى تدخلها لازم تتحل 

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
مافيش 

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !
فينك من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااان 










مش زمان قوى ياعنى 

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب دايماً 

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !
زمان كنت اما اشوف آخر مشاركه ليها ف اى موضوع 
كنت بتوقعله 


يُغلق 


بس دلوقتى 





يُغلق  ويحذف لاحقــاً 

ممتاز اكيد وانا عن نفسى بستفاد من ردودهـا 

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !
حاجات كتير 
التواضع 
حسن التصرف 

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
متابع جيد لمواضيعهـا 
ولو لقيت مثلاً طلب صلاه دخلته وماردتش مش معنى كدا انى تجاهلت 
لا بدعى ف سرى 
---------
وعلشان عاوز اقلل التنبيهات 
(ماتحذفيه السؤال دا ياروزا ) 
:gy0000:      :gy0000:       :gy0000:         :gy0000:          

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!
بحب ردودها اما تدخل ف حوارت 
بتظهر العقلانية ف التفكير

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !
عامله ايه دونـــــــــا ؟

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
يارب دايماً موجوده ف المنتدى 

بدون احراجات

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

اختى الكبيره طبعاً ودا شرف ليـا 

وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

مافيش بس ممكن أفكر ,,,
:t30:         :t30:          :t30:


---- ** ----- ** ----** ----** -----
بعتذر عن كل اللى تمت استضافتهم قبل كدا 
وعن عدم متابعة الموضوع 

  
*​


----------



## aymonded (1 سبتمبر 2013)

الأخت العزيزة *دونا نبيل* شخصية بسيطة في تعاملها بصراحة، وعندها قدرة على أنها تتعامل مع كل الشخصيات، اللي يعرفها كويس يشعر أنها اخته فعلاً، وللأسف ناس كتير مش فهماها بسبب المنتدى وعملها فيه، لأن في ناس بيبقى عندهم حساسية من المشرفين وبخاصة لو مراقب المنتدى أو مديره، وده طبيعي، لكن لما يعرف الشخصيات على حقيقتها النظرة بتختلف تماماً لأن الواقع العملي بيظهر الشخصيات في طبيعتها الحقيقية، والأخت دونا اللي يعرفها كويس يفهم كلامي كويس جداً .... حقيقي صعب الواحد يتكلم عن شخصيتها كتير لأنها الجندي المتواري دائماً لكنه فعال جداً....​


----------



## روزي86 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

نورتي يا دونا يا قمر

يلا بقي لو حابه تردي علي اللي كتبولك واختاري حد يكون بعدك في الموضوع​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*بتدبسنى يا حبواااا بس اما اشوفك هههههههه
بشكر كل اخ وكل اخت ليا مروااا وقالوا حاجه عنى ف الموضوع ده حقيقى فرحتوا قلبى بكلامكوا عنى ربنا ما يحرمنى منكوا ابداااااا
كان نفسى بجد ارد على مشاركه مشاركه بس للاسف اللاب مش مساعدنى اكتب كتير وممكن كده الموضوع ينام بسببى
ربنا يعلم محبتكوا ف قلبى عامله ازاى محبه بتزيد يوم عن يوم 
ربنا يخليكوا ليا يا اغلى اخوات فى أغلى منتدى 
ميرررسى يا روزى عالموضوع الجميل وحشتنا مواضيعك يا قمررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش عارفه اختار علشان مش عارفه الاختيارات اللى سبقتنى يا روووزى اعمل ايه ؟*


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه
قولى اى اسم يا دونااااااااااا
ههههههههههههه
دبسى اى حد بسرعة عاوزين نتفرج
هههههههههههههههه
صحيح كانتى منورة 
واى خدمة  الشعب والسلطة ايد واحدة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> قولى اى اسم يا دونااااااااااا
> ههههههههههههه
> دبسى اى حد بسرعة عاوزين نتفرج
> ...



*جيبته لروحك :t33:
اخترت ادبسك انت يا جونااااا :spor2:هههههههههه*


----------



## grges monir (1 سبتمبر 2013)

والهى المنتدى دة بقى عامل زيى الاخوان
ينزل مواضيع منعرفش امتى ولا يعرفنا عنها حاجة
عامل زيى قررات مرسى يقولها بليل وتخلص الصبح او تتلغى ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*جونا 

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
جون اعرفه من زمان من قبل المنتدى 
اجدع حد تعرفه فى حياتك 
بجد اخ غالى عليا حد محترم جدا وقريب من اصحابه اووى 
وبيخاف عليهم لو مرة عرف ان اى حد زعلان او مضايق لازم يسأل عليه 

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !
الواد جون ههههه 
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ
يلا نصلى موضوع جميل 
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !
حلو جدا وبيدل على حبه ليسوع 
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
حلوة مع انها صغيرة وانا نظرى على قده هههههه

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !
الجدعنة 
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
لما بيبقى مضايق بيدارى 
س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !
بطل كل ما اكلمك تقولى هش ههههه
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !
ربنا يفرحك قلبك وتحقق كل اللى بتتمناه 
س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !
ممتااااز 
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !
انى لما ابقى مضايقة اصلى واتكلم مع ربنا 
س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
برد على كل مواضيعه   
س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!
حلوة بس قليلة 
س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !
مفيش 
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
بدون احراجات
مفيش 

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
طبعا اخويا الصغير 
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها
نوووووووووو
 


*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*لارا
رورو ايهاب
 واثقه فيك يارب
 بنت الكنيسة
 موكي 
kawasaki 
 حبو اعدائكم
 دونا نبيل​**فهرس تجميع عياد مش عارفه من غيره كنا عملنا ايه ف المنتدى ده *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

بأيد رورو في انه جدع
فعلا جدع اوووي 
وجون تطلق عليه الصديق الوفي والجدع 
لما بكون زعلانه هو من ضمن الشخصيات اللي لازم
بيبعت رساله ويطمن عليا :yahoo:
محترم بمعني الكلمه 
 س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !
صديقي العزيز :t33:
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ
وانا كمان بحب موضوع يالانصلي ^_^
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !
عجبني فعلا
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
عجباني بس نونو اوي ^_^

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !
الادب .والجدعنه. وخفه الدم
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
غامض شويه مع لما بيكون حزين مابيحبش يصارح حد:t32:
بس بيبان عليه برضو :spor2:
 س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !
لامفيش 
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !
انت صديق عزيز علي قلبي
واتمني من ربنا يكون معاك ويفرح قلبك علطول 
 س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !
جيد جدا
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !
اصلي علطول بيقولها ليا 
س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
لامفيش موضوع معين
س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!
ذينه والله ذينه هههههههه
اوقات بيضحكني 
 س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !
لامفيش سؤال 
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
 بدون احراجات
سيبها علي ربنا وبلاش زعل
دا طلبي ^_^
 
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
اخويا وصديقي 
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها
لا
 


*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*​*
ولد جدع جداا وطيب جدا جدا
وابن ربنا
ودمه خفيف اووي
 **س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*​*ابن المسيح
**س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*موضوع "يلا نصلي"
**س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

عسسسول اووي
*​*س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !*​*
حلوة وبتعبر عنه
**س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !*​*روحه جميلة
وبيحب جورج وسوف:08::08:
 **س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

انه بيدخل المنتدي مخفي :heat:
*​*س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

مفيش 
*​*س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

ربنا يفرح قلبك
*​*س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !


ممتازز
*​*س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

علمني اني اصلي لكل الناااس
*​*س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

لا يوجد
*​*س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

كلها جميله وفيها خفة دم
*​*س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

انت مرتشبط هههههه
*​*س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!

صليلي
*​بدون احراجات 
*س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

طبعا اخويا وغصب عنه كمان

وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها*
*جون ده نسمممممممممممممة بامانه

نورت المحكمة  ياجون:08:
*​
​


----------



## tamav maria (2 سبتمبر 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

ما اتعاملتش مع جون كتير بس حاسه انه هادي وبتاع ربنا


س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !
محب للصلاه

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !
بصراحه اغلبية مواضيعه


س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !
جميل جدا طبعا في اي حد يطول يحط اسمه جنب اسم يسوع


س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
بصراحه مش عارفه اقراءها مش فاهمه ايه هي دي


س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !
طيبته وحبه للصلاه


س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
مافيش


س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !
مافيش

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !
ياريت موضوع يلا نصلي دايما تنشطه عشان يكون في مقدمة المواضيع لاننا بصراحه محتاجين صلاه جامده الايام دي


س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

ممتاز
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

حب الصلاه طبعا
س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
بصراحه انا قراءة اغلبية مواضيعه بس لضيق الوقت احيانا مش بقدر ارد

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!
ردود ممتازه كلها عن محبة ربنا

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !
بصراحه ما عنديش اي اسأله


س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
كتر من مواضيع الصلاه
بدون احراجات

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
طبعا اخويا الصغير اللي اعزه جدا
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها
لالالالالالالالا

ويحـــق للعضو المختـــار التعليق على آراء الأعضاء فيهـ​


----------



## روزي86 (2 سبتمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بتدبسنى يا حبواااا بس اما اشوفك هههههههه
> بشكر كل اخ وكل اخت ليا مروااا وقالوا حاجه عنى ف الموضوع ده حقيقى فرحتوا قلبى بكلامكوا عنى ربنا ما يحرمنى منكوا ابداااااا
> كان نفسى بجد ارد على مشاركه مشاركه بس للاسف اللاب مش مساعدنى اكتب كتير وممكن كده الموضوع ينام بسببى
> ربنا يعلم محبتكوا ف قلبى عامله ازاى محبه بتزيد يوم عن يوم
> ...





ميرسي ليكي يا دونا

نورتي يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (2 سبتمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش عارفه اختار علشان مش عارفه الاختيارات اللى سبقتنى يا روووزى اعمل ايه ؟*




ههههههههه بصي بقي انتي السبب عشان مش تابعتي موضوعي العظيم من اوله ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> والهى المنتدى دة بقى عامل زيى الاخوان
> ينزل مواضيع منعرفش امتى ولا يعرفنا عنها حاجة
> عامل زيى قررات مرسى يقولها بليل وتخلص الصبح او تتلغى ههههههه




هههههههه منور الموضوع يا جرجس


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *جيبته لروحك :t33:*
> *اخترت ادبسك انت يا جونااااا :spor2:هههههههههه*



:w00t::w00t::w00t:
كدا بوظنا الموضوع بتاع روزى
مردوده يادونااا
ليكى يومld:​ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جونا *​
> 
> *س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*
> *جون اعرفه من زمان من قبل المنتدى *
> ...


ربنا يخليكى بجد كلام كتيررررررررر اوى  عليا 
مشعارف ااقوليك ايه بس  هقوليك كلمة واحد
هشششششششششششششششششش:gy0000:​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*​
> *بأيد رورو في انه جدع*
> *فعلا جدع اوووي*
> *دا بقى اجماع *
> ...



مرسى اوى على الكلام الجامد دا بجد كتير عليا 
ومستحقهووووووووش
ربنا يخليكى انتى اختى وغاليه عليا 
بامانه​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*​
> 
> *ولد جدع جداا وطيب جدا جدا*​*وابن ربنا*
> *يمكن*
> ...


ربنا يخليكى
بس بجد انا اانسان وحش اوى
وانتو احلى منى بكتيرررررررر
وياريت انتى كمان تصليلى​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​
> 
> ما اتعاملتش مع جون كتير بس حاسه انه هادي وبتاع ربنا
> 
> ...


كلام كتير عليا طبعآ 
انا مش اللى بتتكلم عليه تاسونى انا انسان وحش واوووووووى 
وياريت تصلولى  كتيررررر
لانى محتاجلها كتيررررررررر
مرسى كتير لكلام حضرتيك 
نورتينى بجد​


----------



## روزي86 (5 سبتمبر 2013)

نورت يا باشا

لما اليوم عدا يا واد ليه مش اخترت اللي بعدك

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده طيب اانا مجاوبتش لحد دلوقتى و لا مره  على الاسئله---
 بس ممكن اقول انه هادى-- و شقى فى نفس ذات الوقت ههههه--- دمه خفيف --
 بحب اغلس عليه-- و اكيد بيرضهالى --
بحب موضوع الصلاه بتاعه---
ربنا يباركك :*)


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايه ده طيب اانا مجاوبتش لحد دلوقتى و لا مره  على الاسئله---
> بس ممكن اقول انه هادى-- و شقى فى نفس ذات الوقت ههههه--- دمه خفيف --
> بحب اغلس عليه-- و اكيد بيرضهالى --
> بحب موضوع الصلاه بتاعه---
> ربنا يباركك :*)


ربنااااا يخليكى وكتير على الكلام دا 
وياستى تغلسى برحتيك محدش يقدر يكلميك
واكيد هيكون احلى لو كملتيه وصليتى​


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2013)

هو انتوا وصلتوا لفين لحسن أنا غايب من يوم الأربع اللي فات !!!!!!!!!
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هو انتوا وصلتوا لفين لحسن أنا غايب من يوم الأربع اللي فات !!!!!!!!!
> ​


*اخر واحد كان موجود هو جون 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

واتفضل ياجوون اختار اللي بعدك

يعني لازم ازعق:smile01​​
​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> واتفضل ياجوون اختار اللي بعدك​
> 
> يعني لازم ازعق:smile01​
> ​


انا اسف عارف انى نيمت الموضوع 
سور بامانه 
انا هختار مين اختارى انت يا واثقة انا واثق فاختياريك​


----------



## روزي86 (9 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا بقي هضرب عيار طايش في الجووووووووو

يلا يلا يلا​


----------



## aymonded (9 سبتمبر 2013)

يا ترى وصلتوا لفين ومين لحسن انا تهت​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

شكل الموضوع فنش


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هختار

  استاذ ​ *aymonded*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*استاذنا الغالى اللى انا بحبه اوى اوى
ابويا الغالى وعلى دماغى من فوق
كل ردره عقلانية وجميلة
انسان بيتفاهم الامور عاقل ورزين بيمتلك هدوء وراحة نفسية مش على حد
ربنا يباركك ياابويا
*​


----------



## soul & life (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايه ده استاذ ايمن عليه الدور ومحدش يقولى اخص عليكم اخص بجد يعنى

استاذ ايمن هو المرشد الروحى قولا وفعلا بجد
 وبضمير حى بيتكلم مع كل فرد فى المنتدى هنا بأمانة خالصة وأنا عن نفسى بعتبره مرشد روحى وأخ روحى بلاش أب روحى علشان مكبرهوش هههههههههه
لكن بجد وعن تجربة اى مشكلة او استفسار بيتعامل معاه وكأن المشكلة تخصه بوجه شخصى وبيهتم بقول المشورة وبشرح وافى  
هو روح المنتدى  كلامه دايما روحانى بيتكلم من قلب الانجيل بقرا كلامه وعن ثقة تامة بان ربنا بيكلمنى على لسانه وعن طريقه وحصلت معايا مواقف كتير اكون متحيرة فى شىء ونفسى اسأل عنه بس ممكن اكون مترددة او يمكن مش مجمعة صيغة السؤال الاقيه فى نفس التوقيت منزل موضوع بيخص نفس التساؤول ده ههههه لا وايه مش كده وبس دا كمان بيبعتلى لينك الموضوع
وحصلت اكتر من مرة ومن هنا حسيت انه فعلا ربنا بيكلمنى على لسانه وعن طريقة انسان رائع
واكثر من رائع بركة كبيرة انه يكون معانا فى المنتدى شخص زى استاذ ايمن
ربنا يديمها نعمة علينا ويديم لينا محبته وخدمته ويباركه ويحافظ عليه ويبارك فى خدمته قول آمين يا أجمل أخ حلو *


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2013)

هو مين اللي قال أيمن هنا وانا اقول هو ليه عمال أعطس كل شوية من الصبح ....
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هو مين اللي قال أيمن هنا وانا اقول هو ليه عمال أعطس كل شوية من الصبح ....
> ​



*محصلش على فكره :t33:
مشوفتلكش ولا عطسايه انا من الصبح :dntknw:
استاذ ايمن ابن المسيح انسان مليان بالنعمه وجواه سلام مُعدى لكل اللى بيقرب منه ..ربنا يباركك ويرعاك :flowers:*


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *محصلش على فكره :t33:
> مشوفتلكش ولا عطسايه انا من الصبح :dntknw:
> استاذ ايمن ابن المسيح انسان مليان بالنعمه وجواه سلام مُعدى لكل اللى بيقرب منه ..ربنا يباركك ويرعاك :flowers:*



ازاي بقى انا كنت باعطس في سري علشان مش يصح اعطس في وش حد هههههههههههه
___________________________________
ربنا يخليكي وصدقيني انتوا اللي احسن وافضل إخوات الواحد يحترمهم جداً ويقدرهم للغاية
إلهنا الحي يرعى نفوسكم ويحفظ أسركم في نوره السماوي الذي لا ينطفأ قط
ويتمم مشيئته في حياتكم ويهبكم كل فرح سماوي لا ينقطع قط آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *استاذنا الغالى اللى انا بحبه اوى اوى
> ابويا الغالى وعلى دماغى من فوق
> كل ردره عقلانية وجميلة
> انسان بيتفاهم الامور عاقل ورزين بيمتلك هدوء وراحة نفسية مش على حد
> ...



وانتِ بنت حلوة الله بعتها لأفرح بمعرفتها كأخت عزيزة وبنت غاليه في شخصه القدوس الحي
إلهنا يعزي قلبك ويهبك سلام دائم ومسرة لا تنقطع متمماً مشيئته في حياتك آمين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*صعب جدا جدا ...متابعة مثل هذه المواضيع فى يوم واحد 
ممكن نلحق عضو ....واتنين لأ
الأتنين هيزعلوا ....
طيب انا لحقت عضوتين ...وأتنين من أهم الأعضاء بالنسبة لى مالحقتهمش !!
عليا بقى ارجع 20 صفحة ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
صححوا الوضع شوية 
*​


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *ايه ده استاذ ايمن عليه الدور ومحدش يقولى اخص عليكم اخص بجد يعنى
> 
> استاذ ايمن هو المرشد الروحى قولا وفعلا بجد
> وبضمير حى بيتكلم مع كل فرد فى المنتدى هنا بأمانة خالصة وأنا عن نفسى بعتبره مرشد روحى وأخ روحى بلاش أب روحى علشان مكبرهوش هههههههههه
> ...




ولو اني مش لي دعوة بحاجة، لكن هذا كله عمل الله وحده وليس ليَّ دخل فيه حقيقي
لأني لا باعرف ارشد حد ولا اوجه حد، لكن الله بالروح هو الذي يوجه وهو الذي يُعطي
واطلب من الله أبونا الحي متعشماً في وجه يسوع أن يهبك سلام وفرح في الروح القدس
 ويحفظ حياتك مقدسة في الحق مع كل أسرتك يا رب آمين
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

طب ايه رأيكوا اكننا هنبداها من جديد !!!

نفس الاسئلة و الاستاذ ايمن هو الي عليه الدور من النهاردة لبكرة

ايه رأيكم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 سبتمبر 2013)

رغم أنى تعبانه بس. مينفعش أفوت أستاذ أيمن ... لأنه غالي جدا و فى القلب... 
أنسان جميل .. محبوب و محب .. 
الواحد مش عارف يقول إيه عليه ... كلام الكل مش. هيفدر يشرحه..
هو من اعمدت المنتدى...


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> رغم أنى تعبانه بس. مينفعش أفوت أستاذ أيمن ... لأنه غالي جدا و فى القلب...
> أنسان جميل .. محبوب و محب ..
> الواحد مش عارف يقول إيه عليه ... كلام الكل مش. هيفدر يشرحه..
> هو من اعمدت المنتدى...



مابلاش موضوع الأعمدة ده علشان باضرس هههههههه
ربنا يخليكي انتوا اللي بتنوروا المنتدى ومن محبتكم بس وقلبكم الطيب بتقولوا كده، النعمة معك
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2013)

​
*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*​*
اطيب واحن حد انا قابلته
استاذنا كلننننننا
 **س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
عملاق المنتدي
**س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*ياخبرررررررررررررررر
موضوع واحد؟
بسم الصليب كل مواضيعه جميله ومفيده
وتعجب اي حد
 **س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !*​*جمييل
بس يعني ايه ايموندد
 **س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !*​*
اكيد جميلة جدااا
**س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
موهبه الشرح
قادر يفهم اي حد كل حاجه بطريقه مُبسطة جدا وسهله
 **س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !*​*بالنسبالي مش شايفه اي عيووووب بامانه
**س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*استاذي وعلي راسي من فوق
طبعا مفيش اي عتب
 **س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك

 **س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !*​*
ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز
مع مرتبة الشرف
 **س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
اني اقرب من ربنا اكتر
واني احب الكل واخدم الكل
اتعلمت منه كل حاجه حلوة بجد
 **س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

تقريبا مفيش
*​*س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

ردود عقلانيه جدا
وحكيمة في نفس الوقت

وفي بعض المواضيع 
ردود دمها خفيف ههههه
*​*س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

مين مثلك الاعلي في المنتدي ؟:flowers:
*​*س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!

ارجوك كل فروج لانه مفيد جدا للصحه 
ههههههه
*​بدون احراجات ​*
*س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

*طبعااااا بحبة زي اخويا الكبير 
ويشرفني بجد
*​*
*وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها ​
*طبعا مستحيييييل

نورت استاااذ ايمن:flowers:
* ​​


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​
> *س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*​*
> اطيب واحن حد انا قابلته
> استاذنا كلننننننا
> ...


​*والله زمان يا سلاحي اشتقتلك في كفاحي، هههههههههههه*

*وكل ده أنا يا لهوتيني....*​*
هارد بقى على السؤال ولا امتحان ثانوية عامة هههههههههه
مثلي الأعلى في المنتدى كل إنسان بيحب الله وعايز يقرب منه صرف النظر عن دينه أو عقديته، لأني بانظر لاحتياجه وبحثه الأمين واتعلم منه، مش هاذكر اشخاص طبعاً، يكفي أني اعرفهم، وكمان أمه شخصية انا باعزها جداً واحترمها واقدرها، وهي أم يُحتذى بها فعلاً، والوحيدة اللي فهماني كويس جداً، ولها مكانة خاصة عندي للغاية... غير أني باتعلم من كل واحد فيكم لأني بلاحظ الردود اللي بيبان فيها رد الفعل وانظر واتأمل واتعلم...
____________________
طبعاً أشكرك على محبتك الحلوة وثقتك فيَّ كأخ، وانما يُشرفني أنك أخت عزيزة عندي كما الجميع أيضاً، واحب أعلق فقط: أن لكل إنسان عيوب ولم ولن يوجد واحد في العالم كله خالي من أي عيب، بس يمكن في المنتدى ساعات كتير مش بتبان العيوب الشخصية، لكن انا بالطبع عندي عيوب أعرف بعضها والله بيجدد نفسي ويغيرني ويشفيني منها، وفي عيوب أكيد مش عارفها والله هايكشفها في وقتها لما يغير فيَّ العيوب الموجوده...

المهم علينا أن نُصلي كلنا من أجل بعض، النعمة معك ويفرح قلبك ويملأ حياتك من سلامة الحلو آمين*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*​*
اطيب قلب وقمه في الاخلاق والزوق
وليه معزه كبييييييييييييييييره قلبي ^_^
  **س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
بركه ونور المنتدي :t33:

 **س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*موضوع واحد بس !!!!!
قولي ايه الموضوع اللي مش عجبني ^_^
لا بجد من معجبي مواضيع استاذي الغالي
وبنتظر علطول الجديد منه 
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك استاذي 
  **س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !*​*في الاول كنت مش عارفه
لكن لقيت الكل بيقوله استاذ ايمن :smil13:
  **س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !*​*
عجباني طبعا 

 **س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
هو في كتير 
ممكن حساس وطيب وحنين كأب او اخ اكبر
وطريقه سرد مواضيعه يالهوي بتفهم اوي ^_^

  **س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !*​*لسه لم اكتشف بعد ههههههه

 **س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*لالا طبعا مفيش 
 **س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*استاذي الغالي 
ربنا يحميك ويحافظ عليك
وتكون دايما وسطنا في المنتدي
و
بسم الصليب عليك :yaka:^_^
 
 **س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !*​*
فوق الممتاز طبعااااا 

  **س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
الصبر صبور بطريقه فظيعه 
 وبتعلم اووي من مواضيعه
بتفدني في حياه الروحيه 
وفي الخدمه

  **س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

لامفيش لازم ارد 
*
*س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!
حكيم ثم حكيم ثم حكيم
بيخلي اللي جاي يرد بعده مايعرفش يقول ايه
لانه بيقول كل حاجه بجد
وملاحظخ من كام يوم بيرد ويهزر وكدا ^_^
استغربت بجد دمه خفيف اووووووووي

 *
*س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !
من اين ^_^ ؟؟؟

 *
*س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!

ازكرني في صلواتك دايما استاذي الغالي

 *
بدون احراجات ​*
*س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
*مش بحبه لا دا  بموووت فيه
ذي بابا او اخويا الكبير
ودا شرف ليا طبعااااا:blush2:
 *​*
*وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها ​*يالهوي لاطبعا 


* ​


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2013)

أختي العزيزة بنت الكنيسة المحبوبة في كنيسة الله الحي، شرف لي أن تكوني أخت لي عزيزة وهبني الله إياها لأن لكِ مكانة البنت والأخت الحلوة في المسيح، لذلك اتشرف بحضورك وردك لأنه شهادة لله الحي الذي يهبنا كلنا نعمة وسلام وبساطة طفولة لكي نحيا بسطاء في وداعة الروح الموهوبة لنا منه في سماحة ومحبة للجميع، لأن كل هذا لا يقدر عليه إنسان أن لم يُعطى من فوق، سائلاً ان يهبك الله فيض النعمة الجارف ليمتعك بشركة القديسين في النور، ولتكن حياتك مزدهرة بعمل الروح القدس آمين​


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

نورت يا استاذي

تحب مين يكون بعد حضرتك​


----------



## aymonded (14 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> نورت يا استاذي
> 
> تحب مين يكون بعد حضرتك​



سلام لشخصك العزيز، احنا بصراحة كلنا مش ملاحقين نرد على الناس ونشوفهم فيا ريت تخلوا موضوع العضو الجديد كل يمين على الأقل أو 3 بالكتير بلاش كل يوم، لأن الناس مش بتلحق ترد يعني انا فاتني ناس كتير كتير قوي قوي ومش خدت بالي بالإضافات فمش لحقت اشوف مين اللي عليه الدور وتهت ومش عارف مين داعني للموضوع مش لحقت حتى، ولولا أن الأخ عياد قال أن عليَّ الدور مش كنت عرفت... 

ههههههههههههه يعني نجيب غفير على باب الموضوع يبلغ المديرية عن الاسماء علشان تعمل إعلان عام وتُطلق نفير الاستدعاء، أنا عاوز رشوة علشان اختار حد تاني بقى ههههههههههه، بس مين اللي هايبلغ العضو اللي هاختار أن يكون الدور عليه !!!! يعني مين اللي هايعمل فيها سفير وحمامة سلام...
​


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك العزيز، احنا بصراحة كلنا مش ملاحقين نرد على الناس ونشوفهم فيا ريت تخلوا موضوع العضو الجديد كل يمين على الأقل أو 3 بالكتير بلاش كل يوم، لأن الناس مش بتلحق ترد يعني انا فاتني ناس كتير كتير قوي قوي ومش خدت بالي بالإضافات فمش لحقت اشوف مين اللي عليه الدور وتهت ومش عارف مين داعني للموضوع مش لحقت حتى، ولولا أن الأخ عياد قال أن عليَّ الدور مش كنت عرفت...
> 
> ههههههههههههه يعني نجيب غفير على باب الموضوع يبلغ المديرية عن الاسماء علشان تعمل إعلان عام وتُطلق نفير الاستدعاء، أنا عاوز رشوة علشان اختار حد تاني بقى ههههههههههه، بس مين اللي هايبلغ العضو اللي هاختار أن يكون الدور عليه !!!! يعني مين اللي هايعمل فيها سفير وحمامة سلام...
> ​




ههههههههه هو اليوم فات من زمان يعني مش بيبقي يوم بالظبط لا بنخم شويه فيه وبيكون ازيد

بالنسبه للعضو الجديد بيتبعتله لينك الموضوع وبنعرفه ان هو الضيف الجديد وانا بعت لحضرتك لينك الموضوع لما اختارت حضرتك

وممكن اعمل شئ تاني

ممكن اطرح علي حضرتك كذا عضو مكنش ضيف معانا وحضرتك تختار منهم وهكذا مع العضو اللي هيكون معانا يختار بردو من ضمن قائمة الاسماء اللي هتتحدد في نهاية الفترة لحد ما كل الاعضاء تكون شاركت معانا في الموضوع

ايه رأي حضرتك في الفكره دي


----------



## tamav maria (14 سبتمبر 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك 
​
اب واخ حنين وعطشان لخلاص الكل
​ س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​الخادم الصامت

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​كلههههههههههها

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !
جميل جدا 
واعتقد انه الاسم الدلع لاسم ايمن
​

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​جميله جدا وبتعبر عن خدمته للي عاوز يوصلها للكل

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​
المحبه والخدمه بدون ملل او كلل

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
حاليا مش شايفه اي عيب
​

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​ما فيش عتاب

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​استاذنا كنز لهذا المنتدي

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​اكتر من ممتاز

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​الخدمه ومحبة الكل بدون تفريق
ويتدخل بسرعه لحل اي مشكله بكلمات المحبه مستندا علي اقوال الكتاب المقدس وتعاليم الاباء الرسل

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​انا باستمتع بقرأة كل مواضيعه لانها مفيده روحيا 
بس لو علقتش علي الموضوع يمكن بيكون سهوا مني


س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​في منتهي الحكمه وفي نفس الوقت بيرد بتواضع 


س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​حاليا مافيش

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​عندي سؤال محيرني 
نفسي اسأل استاذنا فيه 
بس خايفه ما يكونش عنده وقت


بدون احراجات ​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​بكل تأكيد احبه زي اخويا الغالي عليا
وهي دي الحقيقه استاذنا اخ حقيقي غالي علينا كلنا


وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها
بصراحه بصراحه 
انا لما شوفته بيهزر في اخر موضوعين 
ما صدقتش نفسي لان فكرتي عنه انه جد x جد x جد

​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايه ده ايه ده 
استاذ ايمن هنا وانا معرفش لا يا جماعة كدا مينفعش 
طبعا يا استاذى الكلام على حضرتك يطول 
انا بحجز رد اهو علشان انا برة البيت 
لما ارجع بقى هكتب المشاركة بتاعتى 
منور يا استاذنا *​


----------



## tamav maria (14 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مع كلام الاستاذ ايمن ياريت ياروزي تخلي الموضوع ده كل يومين او تلاته لان انا عن نفسي مش بلحق لان ظروف التوقيت مختلفه يعني يادوب بلحق الموضوع في اخره - تعبينك معانا ياقمره


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> انا مع كلام الاستاذ ايمن ياريت ياروزي تخلي الموضوع ده كل يومين او تلاته لان انا عن نفسي مش بلحق لان ظروف التوقيت مختلفه يعني يادوب بلحق الموضوع في اخره - تعبينك معانا ياقمره




يا قمر منا بعمل كده مش بمشي بنظام يوم يعني جون مثلا قعد يجي اسبوعين ههههههههه

واستاذ ايمن من كذا يوم وانا اصلا مش بدخل كتير يعني مش تقلقي انا بركن الموضوع شويه ههههههه مش عشان مكتوب يوم يبقي ده اللي بيحصل لا اوقات كتير كان اكتر من يوم يمكن يوم ده اتنفذ مع الاعضاء اللي كانوا في بداية الموضوع وبعدها طولت الفتره من نفسي


----------



## aymonded (14 سبتمبر 2013)

أممممممممممممممم جون قعد اسبوعين وانا من يومين !!!! لأ في حاجة في التوقيت غلط خالص ههههههههههه، انتِ متأكده من الساعة عنديكم ​


----------



## هشام المهندس (14 سبتمبر 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك 

استاذ كبير

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

لقب واحد سيظلمه

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !

علاقتي مع مواضيعه الرائعه قبل ان اكون عضوا في المنتدى


س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

بكل الالقاب هو رمز للتميز


س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !

............

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

التفاني من اجل خدمة كلمة الرب

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

بعد كل اللكلام اللي سبق ...لاتعليق


س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

............

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

وجودك فخر للمنتدى

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

 ممتاز

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

الخدمه ومحبة الجميع


س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

احيانا يكون التعليق مثل المثل
اذا كان الكلام من فضه
فالسكوت من ذهب


س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

ردود عن خبره وحكمه 


س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

ليه عايز اكثر من يوم 
وليه جوني اسبوعين
سؤال لئيم ....!!!!!

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!

.............



س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

احيانااا  .... ههههه


وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

.....

بل العكس تعجبني ردوده ومشاركاته عندما تعتقد

 انه ليس 

هو

الاخ الحبيب ايمن
تاكد
لايوم ولا يومان 
ولا اسبوع ولا اسبوعان 
تكفي لمحبة الاعضاء 
لشخصك المحبوب



​


----------



## aymonded (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه صدقفني انا مش عاوز ولا يوم، وربنا يخليك يا جميل عبى محبتك وقلبك الحلو...
بس عموماً أنا باتكلم عن المبدأ العام فقط، أصل مش لحقت اشوف الناس كلها ويادوب رديت على اتنين أو تلاته قبل كده ومش ملاحق خالص، وباتفاجئ بالناس الموجوده، ومش عارف اختار مين لأني خايف اكرر حد كان موجود قبل كده، انا تايه ومش عارف مين اللي استضافوه، ومش قادر اراجع التعليقات كلها علشان اعرف اللي كانوا موجودين !!!
*فممكن لو حد يساعد يكتب الاسماء كلها اللي كانت هنا علشان مش اكرر اسم حد !!!! واختار حد جديد، بس على الأقل نسيبه كام يوم ونبعت تنبيه للأعضاء بالاسم الجديد...*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
استاذ ايمن الخادم الامين محب للكل 
متواضع وطيب جدا 
مفيش حد طلبه فى مرة واتاخر عن مساعدته ابدا 
*​*
 **س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

ملاك المنتدى 
*​*س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !
كل مواضيعه بلا استثناء 
دايما بستفاد منها جدا روحيا 
*​*
 **س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !
لقب حلو 
بس مش فاهماه هههههههه 
*​*
 **س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
*​* صورة جميلة جدا 

**س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !
موهبته فى كتابة المواضيع الروحية 
محبته للكل 
خدمته المميزة 
*​*
 **س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
مفيييييييييش 
*​*س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !
مفيش 
*​*
 **س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك 
ويعوض تعب محبتك للجميع 
*​*
 **س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !
ممتااااااااااااز 
*​*
 **س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !*​*انى احب كل الناس 
واسامح من قلبى 
واساعد اى حد محتاجنى 
اتعلمت انكار الذات 
بجد اتعلمت كتير منه 

 **س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
لو مردتش على موضوع ليه اكيد بيبقى ظروفى مسمحتش 

*
*س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!
ردود عقلانية جدااااااا 
 وطويلة جدا ههههههه 
وخفة دم حلوة اوى بش مكنتش ظاهرة هههههه 

*
*س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !
حاليا مفيششششش 

*
*س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
*
بدون احراجات 
*بتجيب طولة البال منين للكتابة الكتير والقراية ههههههه *
​*
**س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

طبعا اخويا الكبير 
ولى الشرف انه يبقى اخويا 
**
*​ *وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها 

اكيد لالالالالا 
*​ ​


----------



## kawasaki (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*استاذ ايمن *
*انا مش عارف اقول عنه ايه *
*مفيش وصف الصراحه *
*بس يعلم ربنا *
*انا بتمني اكون ربعه بس *
*ربنا يخليك لينا ويبارك فيك *​


----------



## aymonded (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكم ويحفظكم في اسمه ويهبكم كل نعمة وفرح وسلام دائم، وصدقيني يا أختي الحلوة في المسيح (رورو إيهاب) طولة البال والصبر والتأني والقدرة على الكتابة حقيقي مش من عندي خالص، ده عمل الله فقط لا غير.. وأيموندد ومعنى اسم ايموندد، هو أيمن بس مضاف إليه وندد هههههههههههه وكان ده لسببين الأول أني لما دخلت على النت من زمااااان قوي يجي من أول 2004 - 2005 لقيت اسم ايمن موجود في كل مكان، فحاولت اغير الاسم بكل الطرق مش عرفت، ولما كنت شغال في حضانة مع الأطفال كانوا بيقولوا ايمون، فكتبت ايمون وضفت عليه دد فصار ايموندد ومن هنا جه الاسم باختصار شديد... 

المهم بس يا ريت مساعدة من اي حد يقول الاسماء الي تم وضعها قبل كده مش هاقدر اراجع الصفحات دية كلها، علشان بس اختار اللي بعدي...​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (15 سبتمبر 2013)

استاذ ايمن ، اقل حاجه اقدر اقدمهالك ، هاكتبلك كل الاسامي 

اتفضــــــل


لارا

رورو ايهاب

واثقه فيك يارب

بنت الكنيسه

Moky

kawasaki

حبو اعدائكم

Dona Nabil

johna&jesus 


aymonded
​


----------



## aymonded (15 سبتمبر 2013)

يااااااااه ربنا يخليك يا جميل وباعتذر بشدة على تعبك وأشكرك عليه جدااااااااااااا
عموماً انا هاختار المرة دية اللي ساعدني وتعب معايا جداً جداً جداً 
وحقيقي شخص حلو احترمه واقدره وربنا يعوض تعبه الحلو هو:
*!! MR.BeBo !!*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

منور يا بيتر​


----------



## soul & life (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بيتر حد عسول خالص وطيب
انا للاسف متكلمتش معاه كتير لكن بعرف انه شاعر وانا دايما اقوله انه شاعر وموهوب
بتمناله كل الخير ربنا يوفقه ويحقق كل امانيه و ربنا يفرح قلبه ويكون دايما بيتر المبسوط مش الزعلان


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

* س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
الواد الشقى اللمض ابو دم خفيف 
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !
  المرووووش هههههه *:gy0000:
* س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ
كل مواضيع اللى بيكتبها كلها حلوة وبتعجبنى 
ولازم اقيمها يكش يتمر 
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !
هو راسى على لقب كل يوم والتانى يغير اسمه 
بس كان عجبنى اكتر لقب الاول 
ابن المسيح 
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
حلوة 
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !
هو جدع ودايما بيسأل 
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
كله عيوووووووب *:gy0000:
* س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !
مفيييش 
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !
ربنا معاك ويفرحك 
س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !
ممتااااز 
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !
ولا حاجة هتعمل منه ايه يا حسرة *:gy0000:
*لا اتعلمت منه الجدعنة 
س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
لا كل مواضيعه راشقة فيها 
س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!
حلوة 
س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !
وانت عامل ايه اوقتى هههه
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
بدون احراجات
مفييش 
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
طبعا اخويا الصغير 
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها
كتييييييييييير 
**:gy0000: *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> يااااااااه ربنا يخليك يا جميل وباعتذر بشدة على تعبك وأشكرك عليه جدااااااااااااا
> عموماً انا هاختار المرة دية اللي ساعدني وتعب معايا جداً جداً جداً
> وحقيقي شخص حلو احترمه واقدره وربنا يعوض تعبه الحلو هو:
> *!! MR.BeBo !!*​



ويخلي حضرتك دي اقل حاجه ممكن اقدمها لحضرتك
ومافيش تعب ولا حاجه :smil6:
وميرسي ان حضرتك اخترتني


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> منور يا بيتر​



بوجودك يا روزي ، يظهر الناس مش عرفاني 
:vava::vava:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> بيتر حد عسول خالص وطيب
> انا للاسف متكلمتش معاه كتير لكن بعرف انه شاعر وانا دايما اقوله انه شاعر وموهوب
> بتمناله كل الخير ربنا يوفقه ويحقق كل امانيه و ربنا يفرح قلبه ويكون دايما بيتر المبسوط مش الزعلان



ربنا يخليكي يا نيفو ع كلامك الجميل ، انتي الي عنيكي حلوه عشان كده شايفاني عسول وطيب 
انا ولا شاعر ولا حاجه ، كلامك دا كتير عليا بجد
وانا اتمنالك كل خير وفرح 
^_^ وانا دايما هبقي مبسوط طول ما انا عندي اخوات زيكم :ura1:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> * س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
> الواد الشقى اللمض ابو دم خفيف
> س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !
> المرووووش هههههه *:gy0000:
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش عارف اشكرك ع كلامك الحلو دا
ولا اموت بحصرتي ع كلامك الدبش دا :act31:

ههههههههههههههههههه بالنسبه للتقييم بصراحه 
تقيماتك مغرقاني من اول مشاركه حد دلوقتي
ودايما مشجعاني 
ربنا يخليكي ارورو :ura1::ura1:
وزي ما قولتلك في التقييم:nunu0000::smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش عارف اشكرك ع كلامك الحلو دا
> ولا اموت بحصرتي ع كلامك الدبش دا :act31:
> 
> ...


*ههههههههه فى الواقع يا بيتشر 
دى مش مجرد كلام دى حكيكة فعلية 
يلا ذى ما قولتلك يكش يتمر 
هههههههه خاف ع نفسك يا بابا واخد العصاية اللى معاك دى والعب بيها بعيد :smile02*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه فى الواقع يا بيتشر
> دى مش مجرد كلام دى حكيكة فعلية
> يلا ذى ما قولتلك يكش يتمر
> هههههههه خاف ع نفسك يا بابا واخد العصاية اللى معاك دى والعب بيها بعيد :smile02*



هههههههههههههههه حكيكه ايه ، انا عملت ايه مزعلك :vava::vava:

ولا هو لازم نوريكم العين الخضرا يعني :gun::gun::nunu0000:


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> هههههههههههههههه حكيكه ايه ، انا عملت ايه مزعلك :vava::vava:
> 
> ولا هو لازم نوريكم العين الخضرا يعني :gun::gun::nunu0000:


*مش بتقول على كلامى دبش ابقى زعلانة 
قال خضرا قال دى تلاقيها منفخة ومعمصة كمان هههههه :act31:*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش بتقول على كلامى دبش ابقى زعلانة
> قال خضرا قال دى تلاقيها منفخة ومعمصة كمان هههههه :act31:*



هههههههههههه ايوه دبش ومليان طوب واسمنت وظلط :act31:
انا لو وريتك عيني هيغمن عليكي اثلا :smile02:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> هههههههههههه ايوه دبش ومليان طوب واسمنت وظلط :act31:
> انا لو وريتك عيني هيغمن عليكي اثلا :smile02:smile01


*يا واد اتهد على حيلك تصدق غلطانة انى دخلت امدح فيك 
ههههههههه هيغمن عليا من الصدمة اكيد 

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

بيتشررر اخويا الصغنون
اللي بحبه جدا جدا
وبحب انكشه  اوووي 
:smile01
*​*

**س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*​*فنان وشاعر المنتدي
**س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*يانهار احوس
كل مواضيعه اللي في قسم الكتابات بموت فيها
وبتعجبني اوووووي
ولازم اقيمها
 **س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !*​*جمييييل
بس الاولاني كان اجمل
 **س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !*​*حاطط صورة ولد مُز
يبقا الصورة لازم تبقي جميله وش:smile02
 **س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !*​*اخلاقه العاليه
زوقه 
خفه دمه
وطبعا موهبته في الكتابة الرائعه
 **س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !*​*ساعات بيطنش
وبيعمل نفسه عبده الرايق
واخرها كان امبارح:act31::act31:
 **س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*بالذمة ماتبقاش تتنطش تاني ها
فاهمني طبعا:gun:
 **س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب
ويسعدك وينولك كل اللي في بالك
 **س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !*​*ممـــــ
ممتاز يعني:smile01
 **س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
بحاول اتعلم منه الشعر ابن اللذينا ده بس مش عارفه:smile02

اتعلمت من الرومانسية:t25:
 **س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !*​*ماينفعش اشوف موضوع لبراهيم واسكت ابدا:smile01
**س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!*​*
كمييييييييله
**س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

طابخين ايه النهارده ؟:smile02
*​*
**
**س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!

اطلب منه ميطنش تاني
*​*
*بدون احراجات ​*
**س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك*​*
ياخبرررررر
طبعا بيتر ده اخويا حبيبي الصغنوني

 **وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها *​
خليني ساكتة احسسسن:smile01



 ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
> 
> بيتشررر اخويا الصغنون
> اللي بحبه جدا جدا
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بامانه كلامك موتني من الضحك
بشكرك جداااا يا احلي توته ع كلامك الجميل والمزوق دا :smile02
صدقيني صدقيني انا مشوفتش الرساله وانتي عارفه اني مقدرش اطنش اختي
انا ليا الشرف اني اكون اخ صغنون لـ اخت عاقله

واخد بالك يا اسماعيل بيه:smile01:smile02


----------



## روزي86 (16 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> بوجودك يا روزي ، يظهر الناس مش عرفاني
> :vava::vava:




هههههههههه لا ازاي ما اهي الجماهير طلبينك اهو

يلا بقي بعد ما تخلص شوف مين تحب يكون بعدك


----------



## tamav maria (16 سبتمبر 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​مرح جدا ويحب الدردشه

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​شاعر الرومانسيه

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​كتير انا احب كل الشعر اللي بيكتبه
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​هههه حلو مستر بييييييييييبووووووووووو


س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​صورة شاب لطيف وانيق حلوه اكيد مستر بيبو 
بلاناقه دي

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​يحب الضحك والهزار 
ما يحبش النكد

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​بيتجاهل كتير

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​احمممممممم احمممممممممم 
نحن هنا

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​ربنا يباركك يابيتر 

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​ممتاز

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​انا نفسي اتعلم منه كتابة الشعر 


س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​انا بقرا كل مواضيعه بس لضيق الوقت احيانا مش بقدر ارد علي بعض المواضيع

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​فيها نوع من المرح 
س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​لسه بتسمع الاغاني -- - يابيتر 
 ولا نسيت الموضوع ده
هههههههههه

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​
بدون احراجات ​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك​طبعا انا بحب بيتر زي اخويا بالظبط

وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

:186fx:​​


----------



## soul & life (16 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ربنا يخليكي يا نيفو ع كلامك الجميل ، انتي الي عنيكي حلوه عشان كده شايفاني عسول وطيب
> انا ولا شاعر ولا حاجه ، كلامك دا كتير عليا بجد
> وانا اتمنالك كل خير وفرح
> ^_^ وانا دايما هبقي مبسوط طول ما انا عندي اخوات زيكم :ura1:



انبسط براحتك يا بيبو بس كفاية تنطيط لحسن المنتدى يقع علينا :t31:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

بائع التفاح 
:smile01
*​*
​**س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*
*الشاعر الرومانسى
*​*
**س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !*
*كل مواضيعه تقريبا-- هو اصلا بينزل موضوع غير اما ينط فوق --*
* حظوظ هههههههههههههههه*

*س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !*
*روش مستر بيبو صاحب شله بيسو ههههههههههههه*
*بس كنت واخده على القديم-- *​*
**س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !*
*حاطط صورة ولد مُز على رائى واثقه هههههه
 بس هو كل فطره بيغير الصوره -- و اختياره دايما حلو
*​*
**س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !*
* انسان محطرم و روحه جميله و كتاباته مميزه
*​*
**س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !*
*مووووش اعرفففف
*​*
**س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !*
*كدا بردو مرضتش تقول لى التفاخ فيه ايه-- *
*هههههههههههههههههه
*​*
**س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك  و يباركك
*​*
**س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !*
*جيد جدا*​*
**س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
 ممممم  ان لو التفاح ملهوش سوق اقلب بياعه فجل و جرجير ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​
**س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !*
*مفيش
*​*
**س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!*​*
حلوه​**س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

وديت التفاح فين --- ها؟؟
*​*​​**
*​*
**س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!

اذكرنى فى صلاتك
*​*​*بدون احراجات ​*​**س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك*​*
 طبعا بحبه 
​
**وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها *​
 لا ابدا


​


----------



## aymonded (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بيبو ده حبيبي تعب معايا قوي قوي، فواضح انه شخص خدوم وحلو جداً
وأكيد لما نعرف بعض كويس هانرتبط بصداقة قوية ومتينة للغاية
لأنه واضح أنه شخص حساس وعنده مشاعر حلوة
لك مني يا أروع أخ غالي كل احترام وتقدير
أتعشم ان تقبلني لك صديق
كن معافي
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لا ازاي ما اهي الجماهير طلبينك اهو
> 
> يلا بقي بعد ما تخلص شوف مين تحب يكون بعدك



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حاضر ياكابتشن:smi411:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​مرح جدا ويحب الدردشه
> 
> س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​شاعر الرومانسيه
> 
> ...


^،^ طمطم ، بشكرك كتير ع كلامك الحلوووو دا
صدقيني انا مش بعرف اطنش حد حتي الي بكون زعلان منهم مش بعرف اطنشهم
انا كذا مره اسال عليكي واتكلم معاكي واحس انك مش عاوزه تتكلمي :smil8:
يلا خليها علينا بقي ^،،،^


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> انبسط براحتك يا بيبو بس كفاية تنطيط لحسن المنتدى يقع علينا :t31:




هههههههههههههههههه ومالو فداااايا:999::999:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
> 
> بائع التفاح
> :smile01
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههه حبوووووووو
كرهتيني في التفاااح:smil8: حرااام عليكي
انسي بقي انا شكلي هتشائم من الاكل كله ^_^
بشكررك اوووي يا حبو ع الكلام الجامد بغض النظر عن التفاح
الي صدعتيني بيه ^_^


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> بيبو ده حبيبي تعب معايا قوي قوي، فواضح انه شخص خدوم وحلو جداً
> وأكيد لما نعرف بعض كويس هانرتبط بصداقة قوية ومتينة للغاية
> لأنه واضح أنه شخص حساس وعنده مشاعر حلوة
> لك مني يا أروع أخ غالي كل احترام وتقدير
> ...


استاذي الغالي بأمانه مافيهاش تعب ولا اي حاجه 
دا مايجيش حاجه قصاد كل تعب حضرتك مع كل واحد فينا
وبجد بجد انا مبسووووووط اوي ان حضرتك بتقول كده
انا ليا الشرررررررف اني يكون عندي اخ وصديق واب زي حضرتك
بجد فرحتني :999: ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويفرح قلبك ، اميين
متزعلش بقي لما اسأل ع حضرتك كل يوم وادوشك ^_^


----------



## aymonded (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*يا سلام حد يندوش من أجمل أخ غالي وأحلى صديق وأجمل ابن كمان
ده الشرف ليا أنا يا أروع أخ حلو
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

كفايه كده شكلي اخدت اكتر من ووقتي
انا هختتاااااار العضو الجميل 
E N D​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

ابو دم شربات ^_^
اخويا طبعا من الشخصيات
المميزه عندي من الشوباب هنا ^_^
 
*​*

**س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*​*الشاعر الجميل :hlp:

 **س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !
كل مواضيعه في قسم الكتابه
بحبها جدااااااااا

*​ *س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ 

حلو طبعا احلي من اللي قبله :smil8:بكتييييير 

*​ *س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ 
موز طبعااااا الصوره :t30:
*​ *س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !*​*مؤدب جداااااا
وزوق وبينكش كدا الواحد :t31:
  **س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !*​*لسه لم اكتشف بعد leasantr

 **س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*لامفيش طبعااا :t31:
 **س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !*​*سيبها علي ربنا ^_^
ومتعنا علطول بااشعارك :999:
  **س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !
جيدجدا

*​ *س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
ان اكتب في الشعر كل كام شطر
بنهايه معينه :hlp:
  **س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
لالا لازم ارد :crazy_pil
*​*س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!*​*دمها خفيف 

**س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

فين بيتر النونو ها راح فين :11azy:??
*​*
**
**
*15طلب تطلبه من العضو ؟

ندخل في منافسه شعر نرد علي بعض بالشعر leasantr
​*
**س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك*​*
اكيد طبعا اخويا ليه معزه في قلبي كبيره

 **وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها *​
لالالاطبعاا


​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا الي عليا الدور !!!

طويب يا بيتشر ^_^


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك

احلى اخ فالدنيا كلها

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ

Crazy Man 

س3 مواضﯿع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ

غالباً كل المواضيع

س4 ما راﯾك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ

كيمو حلو ( عزيز عليا اوى الاسم ده من قبل ماعرفه )

س5 ما راﯾك بالصوره الرمزﯾه التي ﯾحملها العضو/هـ

حلو اللى بيضحك ده بيعمل اعلان عن سيجنال 2 هههههههههه
بس حلوة بجد

س6 مﯿزه تمﯿز هذا العضو/هـ

خفة الدم والطيبة

س7عﯿب هذا العضو/هـ

المقالب اللى بيعملها فيا 

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ

ابوس رجلك متعمل فيا مقالب تانى

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ

بحبك اوى يا اخويا
ربنا يخليك ليا

س10 ) تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ) ممتاز - جﯿدجدا - جﯿد - مقبول

ممتاز

س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ

خفة الدم وقريب المقالب

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطﯿع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا

ممممم لأ مفيش

س13 ما راﯾك بردود هذا العضو /هـ

دايماً بتضحكنى وتفرحنى

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ

انت ليه مصمم انك تعمل فيا مقالب

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ

اصحى بدرى شوية وبلاش سهر

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

اكتر من اخويا كمان

وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

وﯾحـــق للعضو المختـــار التعلﯿق على آراء اﻷعضاء فﯿهـ

باى باى كيمو
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا مش هجاوب ع الاسئلة
بس هقول اللى فى قلبى
كيمو من اعز الشخصيات ع قلبى هنا
بحبه اوى اخويا المجنون ^_^
طريقة تفكيره بتعجبنى
وحله للمشاكل
من الاخر عسسسسسل هههههههههه
مشكلته بس انه بيزعل بسرعة جدا
وبياخد ع خاطره
طالع اخته لارا ههههههه
بحبه اوى اوى اوى 
وعاوزةا قواله خلى بالك من نفسك
واخطف اللاب من اخوك خلصنا
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## aymonded (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*كيمو كونو حديد قلبي وخشبة دعامته هههههههههه*







*أنت شخص حلو كل اللي عرفك حبك وصرت له أجمل أخ حلو
بس خلي بالك الكل طمعان فيك ومش بعيد ينقض عليك
وياكل منك حته هههههههههه*




​


----------



## soul & life (17 سبتمبر 2013)

كيموو
الشهير بكيمو كونو هههههههههه ويا سلام يا واد يا كيمو بقا لما تبقا كيمو شوكولاته يا لذيذ انت:new2::new2: كيمو غير اسمه من فترة كنت بتلغبط بينه وبين الواد بيبو 
وبعدين ذات يوم لقيته بيكلمنى باسمه الجديد ده اللى مش عارفة هو ليه مختاره فسالته انت مين يا واد معقول انت كيمو قلى اه بس غيرت اليوزر نيم من ساعتها عرفته بقا بالنيو لوك :smil12:
حد طيب وحساس متعاملتش معاه كتير لكن من اسلوبه وكلامه بشعر انه طيوب جدا وقلبه ابيض 
ربنا يسعدك يا كيمو ويبعد عنك كل شر  آمين


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> كيموو
> الشهير بكيمو كونو هههههههههه ويا سلام يا واد يا كيمو بقا لما تبقا كيمو شوكولاته يا لذيذ انت:new2::new2: كيمو غير اسمه من فترة كنت بتلغبط بينه وبين الواد بيبو
> وبعدين ذات يوم لقيته بيكلمنى باسمه الجديد ده اللى مش عارفة هو ليه مختاره فسالته انت مين يا واد معقول انت كيمو قلى اه بس غيرت اليوزر نيم من ساعتها عرفته بقا بالنيو لوك :smil12:
> حد طيب وحساس متعاملتش معاه كتير لكن من اسلوبه وكلامه بشعر انه طيوب جدا وقلبه ابيض
> ربنا يسعدك يا كيمو ويبعد عنك كل شر  آمين



تم التعديل ^_^



aymonded قال:


> *كيمو كونو حديد قلبي وخشبة دعامته هههههههههه*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



متعملش مشاركة الا لما تموتني من الضحك ههههههههه , جوعتني , ماشي يا لستاذنا , شكراً



Sara jesus قال:


> *س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك
> 
> احلى اخ فالدنيا كلها
> 
> ...



ماشي هخف مقالب شوية

اصل انتي احلي واحدة بتصدقي المقالب

هبلة ^_^

شكراً يا صرصور



YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انا مش هجاوب ع الاسئلة
> بس هقول اللى فى قلبى
> كيمو من اعز الشخصيات ع قلبى هنا
> بحبه اوى اخويا المجنون ^_^
> ...




من عيني يا عسل

اول ماسرقه

هعملك الي انتي عايزاه

شكراً يا لايا


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

اقول حد ولا لسة ولا اعمل ايه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 سبتمبر 2013)

اند -- او كيمووو
انسان جميل اوى و طيب
بيتدايق من الشروط دى ------ هههههههه و انا محبش ادايقه طبعا--
علشان كدا قررت احاول مزودهاش ----ههههههههههههههههههه-----
نشيط و له افكار مواضيع جميله -- ربنا يبارك خدمته -- 
عاجنى اوى الصوره الرمزيه -- بتخلينى لا اراديا اضحك نفس الضحكه لما اشوفها هههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

-- ههه -- ههه -- ههه -- ههه --

-- طيب -- يعني -- عجباكي -- ولا -- لأ --

-- معلش -- فهمي -- علي -- قضدي --

-- و -- فعلاً -- ال -- -- -- دول -- بيضايقوني -- أوي --

-- و نفسي -- تبطليهم -- علشان -- اربت -- اتجنن --

-----------------------------------


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> -- ههه -- ههه -- ههه -- ههه --
> 
> -- طيب -- يعني -- عجباكي -- ولا -- لأ --
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 إيه ده--  املاء مكان الشروط--- تصدق شكلهم جمييييل اوى ههههههههه
:t33:


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

مش مصدق

في التعليق كله 2 -- بس !!!


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*كيمو انت هنا مش تقول يا راجل 
منور يا كيمو 
كيمو انا متعملتش معاه كتير 
بس هو حد طيب اوى ومواضيع حلوة 
وحساس اوى اوى 
ودايما بيغيظنى ويقعد ينده عليا فى موضوع دردشة وارد عليه ولا هو هنا وينده تانى 
تقولشى اسمى ده اسم شركة هههههه *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ بس انتي مخفيا علطول

و انا بعملك بنفس الطريقة

^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> لأ بس انتي مخفيا علطول
> 
> و انا بعملك بنفس الطريقة
> 
> ^_^


*ما قولتلك عليا فاتورة كهربا 
سلفنى طيب ادفعها وهتلاقينى ظهرت ع طول ههههههه*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

بس كدة 

من عيني

عايزة كام


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> بس كدة
> 
> من عيني
> 
> عايزة كام


*2500 جنيه بسسسسسس
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

25 جنيه

لأ بسيطة


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> 25 جنيه
> 
> لأ بسيطة


*وقعت على ودنك دلوقتى هههههه 
شوفت بقى يبقى حقى اختفى ولا لا 
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ

نفسي اشوف لمتك خضراء يا شيخة


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> لأ
> 
> نفسي اشوف لمتك خضراء يا شيخة


*ههههههه ادعيلى بقى *


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

وحيات نصك التاني بتول تفتحي النهاردة


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> وحيات نصك التاني بتول تفتحي النهاردة


*لا متحلفنيش بالغالية كله الا دى 
بس مش ينفع انا موجودة طول الوقت 
اول ما تحتاج حاجة قوووووول جززززززر هتلاقينى جيت ع طول 
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

لا انا حلفتك بالغلية

طب وحيات استاذ ايهاب تفتشحيحة


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> لا انا حلفتك بالغلية
> 
> طب وحيات استاذ ايهاب تفتشحيحة


*يادى النيلة عليا ههههه *
*مش ينفع خالص اتعودت مقدرش اظهر ولا ابان تانى *
*هههههههه انا اخت اللهو الخفى *
*بس بقى علشان بوظنا الموضوع وقلبناه دردشة ههههههه*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

طووووويب


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا الي عليا الدور


----------



## روزي86 (17 سبتمبر 2013)

كنت منور يا باشا

يلا تحب مين يكون بعدك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

مممممممم انتي ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ينفع تبقي انتي الي عليكي الدور


----------



## روزي86 (17 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> ينفع تبقي انتي الي عليكي الدور




اوك وميرسي ليك


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

اه , متنسيش تقولي لروزي انك انتي الي عليكي الدور 

ماشي


----------



## روزي86 (17 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> اه , متنسيش تقولي لروزي انك انتي الي عليكي الدور
> 
> ماشي




ههههههههههههه حاضر هقولها اصلها صحبتي من زمان:love34:


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2013)

روزى شخصية لذيذة وحبوبة من اول الشخصيات اللى ارتحتلها وكلمتها فى المنتدى هنا اول مسجلت 
 بحس دايما ان البنوتة اللى فى صورتها دى  شبها كتير صاحبة ابتسامة جميلة وروح حلوة وجودها فى المنتدى مميز جدا ومواضيعها كمان مميزة بتعمل روح حلوة فى المنتدى وبين الاعضاء
بموت فيها مش بحبها وبس وتصادف كمان انها برج العذراء نفس برجى 
بتمنالها كل الخير والسعادة ويارب نفرح بيها قريب :36_3_15:


----------



## tamav maria (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*روزي
اتعرفت عليها اول ما سجلت في المنتدي
انسانه حبوبه وحببتني في المنتدي 
روزي تستحق الاحترام والتقدير *
*وهي عضوة مميزة ورائعة *
*دائما تقد م المفيد للجميع **
*​ *تمكنت روزي التنقل بين قلوب وعقول الاعضاء *
*وفي كل الاقسام ولذلك*
*استحقت ان يحترمها الجميع وبلا استثناء*​ *تزهلنا بحسن أختيارها *
*وتنسيقها للمواضيع والردود*
*انسانة تميزت بأنسانيتها واخلاقها العالية
ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي وتفضلي منوره المنتدي علي طول
*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> روزى شخصية لذيذة وحبوبة من اول الشخصيات اللى ارتحتلها وكلمتها فى المنتدى هنا اول مسجلت
> بحس دايما ان البنوتة اللى فى صورتها دى  شبها كتير صاحبة ابتسامة جميلة وروح حلوة وجودها فى المنتدى مميز جدا ومواضيعها كمان مميزة بتعمل روح حلوة فى المنتدى وبين الاعضاء
> بموت فيها مش بحبها وبس وتصادف كمان انها برج العذراء نفس برجى
> بتمنالها كل الخير والسعادة ويارب نفرح بيها قريب :36_3_15:




حبيبة قلبي انتي ربنا يخليكي ليا


ربنا يفرحك يا حبيبتي :flowers:
والف شكر للكلام الجميل ده


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *روزي
> اتعرفت عليها اول ما سجلت في المنتدي
> انسانه حبوبه وحببتني في المنتدي
> روزي تستحق الاحترام والتقدير *
> ...




ميرسي يا حبيبتي

ربنا يخليكي ليا ومايحرمنيش من كلامك العسل زيك

وليا الشرف اننا اصحاب يا عسولتي


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> * س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
> روزى البنوتة العسولة الرقيقة
> ام قلب طيب بتسال على كل الناس وبتحب كل الناس
> مواضيعها جميلة بتدى للمنتدى طعم لما بتبقى موجودة
> ...




رورو يا حبيبتي ميرسي اوي يا قمر للكلام الجامد ده

وحاضر يا حبيبتي مش هغيب تاني

ميرسي بجد يا رورو لزوقك


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

شكل روزي مشغولة

اختاري حد علشان متزعلش منك


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> شكل روزي مشغولة
> 
> اختاري حد علشان متزعلش منك




ههههههههههههه لا ماهي المده زادت بناءا علي طلب الاعضاء


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده

ده انا اعدت اقل من يوم

اهئ اهئ


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> ايه ده
> 
> ده انا اعدت اقل من يوم
> 
> اهئ اهئ




ههههههههههههه حظوظ بقي:beee:


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

طوووووويب


----------



## oesi no (18 سبتمبر 2013)

* س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
 روزى بنوته شقيه واجتماعيه وبتحب كل الناس 
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !
نصة*
* س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ
مبفتكرش مواضيع
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !
لقب مناسب
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
مش فاكر هههههههه 
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !
اجتماعيه 
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
**انها مش موجودة دايما 
الاهمال *
* س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !
مفيش عتاب 
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !
ربنا يديكى على قد نيتك 

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !
جيد
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !
حاولت اكون اجتماعى اكتر **
س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
مش بفتكر مواضيع انا 
س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!
هى مش بترد اصلا فى المواضيع او انا اللى مش متابع بقي 
س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !
ازى الصحة ؟
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
بدون احراجات
هاتى 1000 جنيه سلف هههههههههههههه
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
سؤال مالوش معنى !! 

 وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها
لا بصراحة بطلت انزعج من اى حد ودايما بلتمس الاعذار لكل الناس 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> * س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
> روزى بنوته شقيه واجتماعيه وبتحب كل الناس
> س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !
> نصة*
> ...




هههههههههههه رد علي سؤالك الصحه يعني نص نص مش اوي واااااااااااااااااااااء

بالنسبه لطلبك السلفه فوت علينا بكره يا استاذ

بلاش عطله:ranting:  هههههههههههههه لا بجد ميرسي يا جوجو علي كلامك الصريح جدا وده العادي بتاعك


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش علي التأخير


 ! س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك

عضوت قلبها ابيض أوي


س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ  

مش لاقي حاجة


س3 مواضﯿع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ 

الموضوع ده


 س4 ما راﯾك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ

نفسي اعرف ايه الرقم ده


س5 ما راﯾك بالصوره الرمزﯾه التي ﯾحملها العضو/هـ 

اه حلوة أوي


س6 مﯿزه تمﯿز هذا العضو/هـ 

مواضيعها رائعة بس بكسل ارد عليهم


س7عﯿب هذا العضو/هـ 

مبتدخلش كتير


س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ

مفيش


س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ

ربنا معاكي ...


س10- تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ) ممتاز - جﯿدجدا جﯿد - مقبول ) 

جيد جداً


س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ

حاجاات كتييييييييير بس الي يفتكر بقي


س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطﯿع الرد ! سوى بالصمت !

لأ مفيش


!س13 ما راﯾك بردود هذا العضو /هـ ا

اكيد كلها جميلة


! س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ

انتي بتدرسي ولا خلصتي


!س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ بدون احراجات 

مممممممم ايقيني الي قائمة الاصدقاء


س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك !!

اكييييييييييد


وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

تؤتؤ



يلي اي خدمة


----------



## أَمَة (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*حبيبتي روزي *
*أشكرك ع الدعوة*

*صحيح انا وانت مش تراسلنا ع الخاص*
*ولا كان في بينا أخد وعطا*
*بس بصراحة كنتِ دايما تلفتي نظري بنشاطك *
*في المواضيع الاجتماعية*
*كنت أقرا منها اكثر من ما كنت اشارك فيها*
*وقلتلك الأسباب في واحد من التقييمات*
*اعتبرك *
*إنسانة حلوة*
*رقيقة ومهذبة في اسلوبها*
*مفيش عندي حاجة سلبية اقولها عنك*
*محبش اسأل أي حد أسئلة شخصية *
*عشان كدا معنديش سؤال*
*بس بعد ما قريت مشاركة المحبوب جورج*
*وسؤاله عن صحتك *
*وردك اللي قلتي فيه *
الصحه يعني نص نص مش اوي واااااااااااااااااااااء
*قلقت عليكي*
*واقولك*
*الرب يعطيك الصحة والعافية الجسدية والروحية كمان*
*ويعطيك فرح قلبك وسلام روحك*
*وتكون سبب فرح لغيرك بشخصيتك الحلوة*

*الرب يبارك يا بنتي* 
​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> معلش علي التأخير
> 
> 
> ! س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك
> ...


 

ههههههههه ميرسي يا باشا

ورد سؤالك انا خلصت دراسه عقبالك ان شاء الله 

والف شكر لرأيك


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> *حبيبتي روزي *​
> *أشكرك ع الدعوة*​
> *صحيح انا وانت مش تراسلنا ع الخاص*
> *ولا كان في بينا أخد وعطا*
> ...


 

ربنا يخليكي يا امي 
ميرسي جدا علي كلام حضرتك الجميل ده اللي انا اقل منه بكتير

بالنسبه لصحتي انا نشكر ربنا بخير بس مجرد ارهاق مش اكتر

وميرسي لرد حضرتك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هختار اللي يكون بعدي

*oesi no*
​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

جوجو بقي اطيب شخصية ممكن تقابلها في حياتك

كان ليا الشرف اني اتعرفت عليه وبقينا اصدقاء

شخص جدع اوي وفي حاله ومش بيحب يضايق حد

بس عيبه انه حزين دايما

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جوجو قول يارب هههههههههه

وكفايه عليك كده يا واد انت​


----------



## oesi no (19 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> جوجو بقي اطيب شخصية ممكن تقابلها في حياتك
> 
> كان ليا الشرف اني اتعرفت عليه وبقينا اصدقاء
> 
> ...


لا العيب ده انتهى من زمان انتى بس مش متابعه التطورات 
دلوقتى مبقاش يفرق معايا حاجة 
هههههههههههههه
الا اليوم عندكم كام دقيقة فى الموضوع ده ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*يوسف والدلع جوجو  نفس اسم ابنى الحقيقى والدلع كمان هههههههه
يعنى تصادف الاسم الحقيقى ودلعه كمان لا دا كتير  يا جماعه هههههه
انسان عسول خالص  للاسف متكلمتش معاه كتير لكن من خلال مشاركاته بشعر انه دمه خفيف جدا
حتى لو كان جواه حزن لكن خفة دمه بتغطى على دا طيب وجنتل خالص ربنا يحميه ويبارك حياته
بتمنالك كل الخير ويارب حياتك كلها تكون سعادة ومحبة وفرح وسلام بنعمة رب المجد يسوع
*


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> لا العيب ده انتهى من زمان انتى بس مش متابعه التطورات
> دلوقتى مبقاش يفرق معايا حاجة
> هههههههههههههه
> الا اليوم عندكم كام دقيقة فى الموضوع ده ههههههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالا انا طولت المده شويه عشان الاعضاء يلحقوا يشاركوا يعني  مش تقلق ممكن يبقي يوم وربع هههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## oesi no (19 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *يوسف والدلع جوجو  نفس اسم ابنى الحقيقى والدلع كمان هههههههه
> يعنى تصادف الاسم الحقيقى ودلعه كمان لا دا كتير  يا جماعه هههههه
> انسان عسول خالص  للاسف متكلمتش معاه كتير لكن من خلال مشاركاته بشعر انه دمه خفيف جدا
> حتى لو كان جواه حزن لكن خفة دمه بتغطى على دا طيب وجنتل خالص ربنا يحميه ويبارك حياته
> ...


لا جورج والدلع جوجو جبتى منين يوسف دى ؟؟؟ 
فين الحزن اللى جوايا ده 
هو مفيش حاجة بتستخبى فى المنتدى ده 
ميرسي ميرسي ميرسي على الدعوات الكتير الحلوة دى


----------



## oesi no (19 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالا انا طولت المده شويه عشان الاعضاء يلحقوا يشاركوا يعني  مش تقلق ممكن يبقي يوم وربع هههههههههههه:yahoo:


طب انا مش هخرج من الموضوع ده قبل اسبوع وشوفى مين هيخرجنى منه بقي
على نفسها جنت براقش


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه ميرسي يا باشا
> 
> ورد سؤالك انا خلصت دراسه عقبالك ان شاء الله
> 
> والف شكر لرأيك




عقبالي !!

طب مانا كمان خلصت


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> عقبالي !!
> 
> طب مانا كمان خلصت


 

ايه ده بجد

طيب يا سيدي معلش سحبتها:new4:


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> طب انا مش هخرج من الموضوع ده قبل اسبوع وشوفى مين هيخرجنى منه بقي
> على نفسها جنت براقش


 

هههههههههه يا جوجو انت تنور طبعا وبراحتك


----------



## oesi no (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بالحاله دي انا هقعد شهر    
ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*جو منور 
هو انا متكلمتش معاه كتير 
لكن هو دمه خفيف فى مشاركاته 
وعقله متفتح ومشاركاته جريئة وحقانى 
بس اوقات بلاقيه عصبى فى مشاركة ليه بصراحة باخد بعضىى واجرى هههههه 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> بالحاله دي انا هقعد شهر
> ههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههه ليه بدري كده:beee:


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

لما تخلص يا جوجو شوف هدبس مين بعدك​


----------



## oesi no (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*ده لما ابقي اخلص بقي 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 سبتمبر 2013)

جو إنسان طيب أوى.. خدوم جدا.. راجل فعلا يعتمد عليه .. جو أخويا. ألغالى أوى أوى.. ربنا يبارك حياته


----------



## روزي86 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا يا جوجو 

رد واختار مين بعدك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا يا جوجو
> 
> رد واختار مين بعدك​


يرد علي مين
و يختار مين
ده تسيب واستهتار
طيب اياك اي حد يرد ولا يتكلم ولا يفتح بؤه
غير اما اتكلم عن كل الاعضاء اللي انا ملحقتهمش في اليومين اللي فاتوا دول
وقد انذر من اعذر
او اعذر من انذر
مش هتفرق:love34:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

كيمو 
ولد طويب جداا
انا بعزه جدا جدا
بيخاف علي زعل كل الناس
ومابيحبش يزعل حد منه
هو شقي ومرح ودمه خفيف اووي

*​*
**س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
طبعا كيمو كونو:smil15:
**س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !

مواضيع كتير
ومنها موضوع جروب الكنيسة
نجح نجاح ساحق ماحق:new6::new6:
*​*

**
**س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

كريزي مان
حلو ولايق عليه الصراحه:fun_lol:
*
*س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !

حد عنده ضب كدا
بس صورة موتني من الضحك اما شوفتها:new6:
*​

*س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

نشيييييط جدا جدا
بسم الصليب عليه:new5:
*​

*س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

بيتأسف كتيررر:new6:
*
*س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

بلاش تتأسف لحد انت واثق انك مزعلتوش
وانه مبيزعلش منك
*​

*س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

اخبار كانتشين الجروب ايه:new6:
*​

*س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

معني انه نشيط
يبقا اكيد تواجده ممتاز
*​

*س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

اني اتأسف كتير:new6:
لا بجد اتعلمت منه اني اراعي شعور اللي قدامي
ومزعلش حد مني ابدا
وبحاول بحاول اتعلم منه خفه الدم:love34:
*​

*س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

انا كل مواضيعه اللي قبلتها برشق فيها طبعا
بس جايز يكون فيه موضوع كدا ولا كدا فلت مني ومشوفتوش
*​

*س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

عسوله
*​

*س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

قولي بدون احراج
مين اقرب شخص قريب ليك في المنتدي وبترتاحله
غيري طبحا:new6:
*​
*
**س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!

ممكن تيجيلي عالبروفايل دلوقتي
وتتأسفلي ههههههههههههه:new6:
 *​
بدون احراجات ​
*س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

طبعا اكيييييييد كيمو اخويا الصغنن

*​
*وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

موضوع الاسف ده
بيعصبنييييييييييي
وخصوصا انا مش بحب يتأسفلي
حتي لو كان غلطان في حقي:fun_oops:

نورت ياكرمله 
وسوري بجد علي تأخيري في المشاركة دي

*​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

​​*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

روزي
بنوته عسوله شقيه
من سوء حظي اني متعرفتش عليها من زمان
بس من حسن حظي اني اتعرفت عليها
انا بحبها اووي بحب مواضيعها جدا
بفرح اما بلاقيها موجوده
هي وجودها مميز ومواضيعها مميزة جدا
ويكفي ان انا وهي مواليد نفس السنه
المنتدي كله عرف سنك ياروزي يلا ابسطي:new6:
*
*س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

الغائبة الحاضرة

هي ساعات كدا بتختفي مره واحده
بس برغم غيابها بتبقي موجوده معانا
لانها ليها بصمة كبيرة جدا في المنتدي ..
*​

*س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !

**كل المواضيع بصفه عامه
والموضوع ده بصفه خاصه
انا بحبه جداا ..
*​

*س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

روزي اسم دلوع كدا
ومدلع نفسه بنفسه
ساعات بحب ادلعها
مش بلاقيلها دلع الصراحه:fun_lol:
*​

*س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !

بنوته جميله رقيقه اوي
وانا بحس ان روزي تشبهلها في الحقيقه:love34:
*​

*س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

افكار مواضيعها كلها جميله ومميزة 
وبتميزها عن باقي اعضاء المنتدي ..
*​

*س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

بتختفي كتير
بس يارب ماتختفي تاني ابدا
وتفضل معانا علي طول
*​

*س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

دي حبيبتي
ومفيش عتاب بين الاحباب ..
*​

*س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

ربنا يكمل فرحتك علي خير
ويفرح قلبك دايما ياحبيبتي يارب ..
*​

*س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

ممتاز
ومميز ..
*​

*س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

اني اما احب انزل موضوع
انزل موضوع هادف مش هايف:fun_lol:
*​

*س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

الصراحه مش فاكره
لان تقريبا مفيش موضوع قابلني ليها ومش رديت عليه ..
*​

*س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

ردود جميله وعفوية وتلقائية
بجانب انها مختصره شوية ..
*​

*س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

خطشيبك اسمه ايه :fun_lol:
*​

*س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!

اذكريني في صلاواتك ..
*​
بدون احراجات ​
*س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

اختي حبيبتي اللي بتشرف بيها طول الوقت ..
*​
*وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

مفيش نسمة ممكن تزعج حد ابدا
والا مكانوش سموها نسمة ^,^

نورتي ياروزي
وسامحيني ياحبيبتي علي تأخيري في ردي :flowers:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

جووو
مشرفنا الغالي
مش عارفه ليه بحسه مراقبنا من بعيد لبعيد:new6:
هو طيب وجدع جداا
وصاحب صحبه بجد
وبيقف مع كل اصحابه
في افراحم و كمان تنجيدهم :new6:
*
*س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

اللهو الخفي:fun_lol:


*​

*س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !

موضوع بتاع الناس اللي عايزين يقضوها احضان في الشارع دول:new6:
*​

*س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

غريب عجيب 
بس اما فهمته
مستغربتوش ولا استعجبتوش:scenic:
*​

*س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !

طب مش اما افهما الاول اقول رأيي فيها
انا مش عارفه ده كلب ولا تلعب ولا ايه ظروفه بالظبط:new6:
*​

*س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

مشرف مجتهد جدا

*​

*س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

مش بشوفله مشاركات كتير
احياة النبي تحن علينا وتشاركنا  
دي مشاركة قليله تمنع بلاوي كتيرة:shutup22::love34:
*​

*س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

نو عتب
*​

*س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

روح ياشيخ


وتعالي بسرعه:new6:
*​
*اقوله ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب*

 
*س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

مــــم

تـــ

اااااا

ززز

*​

*س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

اتعلمت اني اقف جنب اصحابي في كل الاوقات
من غير مااتعب ولا اشتكي

"شكلك فاهم يانصه":new6:
*​

*س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

كل مواضيعه طبعا ماشركتش فيها

بس قبل مااسجل هنا:fun_lol:

انما بعد التسجيل رشقه في اي موضوع ينزله:flowers:


*​

*س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

قليله
بس فيها حكم
*​

*س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

انت مرتشبط:smil15::smil15:
*​

*س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!

انا عايزة جاتوه
من خلوصي اللي في شبرا بس ماليش دعوة:new6::new6:
*​
بدون احراجات ​
*س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

طبعا اخويا وافتخر
واللي مش عاجبه بنتحر:fun_lol:
*​
*وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

حد ينزعج من اللهو الخفي برضو
ده كلام:new6:

نورت ياجوو:flowers::flowers:
 *​​


----------



## oesi no (21 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا يا جوجو
> 
> رد واختار مين بعدك​


*حاضر من عونيا 
الا هو مفيش قايمه فيها الاعضاء اللى شاركوا علشان الواحد ميكررش 
*​


----------



## oesi no (21 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
> 
> جووو
> مشرفنا الغالي
> ...


*ده نورك يا ام سيد
جهززى حالك علشان دورك جاى 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​​*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
> 
> روزي
> بنوته عسوله شقيه
> ...




ربنا يخليكي بجد يا حبيبتي انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه علي كلامك الجميل زيك

بجد كلك زوق ومبسوطه جدا اني اتعرفت عليكي انتي شخصية جميلة وطيوبه خالص

ربنا يفرحك يا حبيبتي دايما


----------



## روزي86 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *حاضر من عونيا
> الا هو مفيش قايمه فيها الاعضاء اللى شاركوا علشان الواحد ميكررش
> *​



ههههههههههههههه شوف انت عايز تختارقولك العضو ده  مين وقولي علي الخاص وانا اقولك علي الخاص اذا كان جديد او كان معانا في الموضوع:closedeye


----------



## oesi no (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرا ليكى على الاستضافة 
انا اخترت !! البابا !!

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا يا جو ع اختيارك 
بس واضح انه اختيار غير موفق :new6:


----------



## oesi no (21 سبتمبر 2013)

!! البابا !! قال:


> شكرا يا جو ع اختيارك
> بس واضح انه اختيار غير موفق :new6:



عيب يا جدع ما تقولش كدة 
الناس بس تعرف انك هنا هتلاقيهم بيتنططوا فى الموضوع 
ما تكتبى اسم العضو جنب العنوان ياروزى علشان الناس تعرف مين معانا هنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

* س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !
 مينا متكلمتش معاه من زمان 
يادوب بقالى فترة صغيرة بتكلم معاه 
  هو حد كويس جدا 
وناضج وتفكيره كبير 
لما بيكون موجود فى المنتدى بيعمل مواضيع مهمة 
ناقصه بس تواجده المستمر ويتكلم اكتر مع كل الاعضاء 
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !**
الجدع *
* س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ
كل مواضيعه بلا استثناء جميلة وبتعجبنى افكاره 
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !
الاول كان احلى 
مينا البطل كان جميل 
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
مش شايفة صور 
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !
عقله المتفتح 
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
**انه مش موجود باستمرار وقلة كلامه *
* س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !
مفيييش 
س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !
ربنا معاك ويفرحك ويحققلك كل امنياتك 
س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !
جيد جدا 
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !
**لسة متعلمتش منه حاجة لانى لسة معرفوش كويس ههههههه 
س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
تقريبا برد على كل مواضيعه 
س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!
حلوة بس قليلة 
س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !
مفيششش
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
بدون احراجات
متغبش عننا كتير 
ومتنساش العشرة جنيه اللى ليا عندك ههههه 
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
طبعا اخويا وليا الشرف 
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها
**نوووووووو *​​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

انا طبعا معاملاتي مع مينا قليلة خاااالص بس من متابعتي ليه و لمواضيعه 
و ردوده 
هو كابتشن ثورجي جدع صاحب صاحبه 
عنده طموح كبييييير و ف المنتدى بقى لما بيبقى فايق كدة و الزغلولة بتبقى حلوة 
بيبقى نشيط اووووي و بيعمل مواضيع جميلة و بيخلي الكل يشارك غصب عنه 
بس بقى ساعات كتيييييييير يدخل و يخرج و لا حس و لا خبر ف سكوووووووووت تام 
بس شخصية جميلة و محبة 
وتفكيره حلوووو و بحترمه 

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

بصراحة مش عارفة اغير مينا البطل 
اول ماشوف الصورة الرمزية بتاعته 
اقول مينا البطل 
حتى بعد ما غير اسمه و بقى البابا :closedeye

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !
كتييييييييييييييييير جدا 
بس عاجبني موضوعات النقاشات اللي بيعملها 
بحب اووووي موضوع جبهة التهييس الشعبية هههههه حاجة تحفة كدة 
بجد ليه مواضيع جميلة اوووووووي بسم الصليب 
مش حسد ده قر بس :w00t:

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

البابا 
حلو 
بس انا متعودة على مينا البطل 

س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !

جميلة جدا حباها اووووووي
و من اكتر الصور الرمزية اللي بتشد
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !
ما قولنا ان معاملاتي قليلة :smil8:
بس طبعا من خلال معرفتي البسيطة :t9:
ممممممممممممم 
هو تفكيره حلو 
و متحرر من قيود كتيرة 
عنده طموح انه يعمل حاجة و دي حاجة جميلة اوووووي
جدع خااااالص و صاحب صاحبه 
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

انه بيغيب كتيييييييير 
مع ان وجوده و مشاركاته بتفرق
يعني بيعد فترات كدة حتى لو دخل مش بيشارك و ده عيب بقى 
قوللي ليه 
اقولك انا بقى ليه 
لانه لما بيشارك و يعمل موضوعات هنا و هنا 
و يكتب ردرود و يببقى نشيط كدة بيفرق جامد اووووووي ف المنتدى 
ياريت بقى يا كابتشن مينا مش تغيب كدة 

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

بطل كسل
و رد على المواضيع بتاعتك 
انت بتركنها لحد ما تخلل :smil8:
ممكن الاقي موضوع ليه بقاله سنة و لسة رادد عليه 

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !
مممممممممممم
برافو عليك 
استمر 
خليك ذي مانت ف طموحك 
خليك ذي مانت ف تواجدك النشيط ف المنتدى 
يعني استمر و الي الامام 
و ماتسبش حاجة تحبطك او تقلل من عزيمتك حتى لو ايه حصل 
:smi420:

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

ممتاز ف الاوقات اللي بيكون نشيط فيها كدة و عايز يعمل حاجة 
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !
اتعلمت منه 
اعمل موضوعات مناقشة حلوة 
و اجبر الكل يشارك 
بجد هو شاطر ف الموضوع ده 
س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

مممممممممممممممممم
المواضيع السياسية لاني مش بحب افتي 
لو حاجة اعرف اتكلم فيها ماشي
و بما اني علاقتي بالسياسة ذي علاقتي 
بالبامية 
ف مواضيعه السياسية مش بعرف ارد فيها 

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

حلوة اوووووووي
و بحب اعد اناكف فيه و اتناقش معاه 
المناقشة معاه ممتعة و مش بتودي لطريق مسدود و دي ميزة جميلة 
س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !
و انت عامل ايه دوقتي ههههههههه؟؟
لا خلاص
ايه احلامك يا كابتشن 
غير السفر ؟؟؟

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
بطل كسل يا كابتشن :99:
بدون احراجات

س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
اخويا طبعا 
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها 
يوووووه كتييييييييييير ماتعدش :smil8:

لا لا خااااالص بجد 


برافو عليك يا اوسي على اختيارك حلوووووو
و سوري بقى اني مش لحقتك 
كان نفسي اكتبلك ​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

مينا ولد طيب جدع
وواضح انه مكافح جدا


*​ 
*س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !

البطـــــل الثــــورجي:crazy_pil
*​

*س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !

كل مواضيعه هادفه
بس موضوع اوكا واورتيجا
معلق معايا مش عارفه ليه:w00t:
*​

*س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !

حلو 
بس كان بيعجبني البطل اكتر:t9:
*​

*س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !

جميله صورة لراجل كله شموخ
*​

*س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !

طيب ومحترم
*​

*س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !

مفيش عيوب شوفتها فيه الحكيكة
*​

*س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !

مفيش عتب
العتب عالنظر بس
*​

*س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !

ربنا يفرح قلبك 
ويباركلك في حياتك
*​

*س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !

ممتاااااززز
*​

*س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !

الكفاح
*​

*س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !

مفيش موضوع شوفته لمينا ومش رديت عليه
*​

*س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!

100 فل و10:99:
*​

*س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !

سؤالي المعتاد طبعا
انت مرتشبط30:
*​

*س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!

بطلب منه اشوفه متواجد في المنتدي بأستمرار
*​
بدون احراجات ​
*س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

طبعا وبكل تأكيد مينا بعتبره اخويا الصغنن:heat:
*​
*وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها

نو تصرفات مزعجه نو

نورت يابطل 
*​​​


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *شكرا ليكى على الاستضافة
> انا اخترت !! البابا !!
> 
> *​




نورت يا جوجو


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

!! البابا !! قال:


> شكرا يا جو ع اختيارك
> بس واضح انه اختيار غير موفق :new6:




اهلا بيك يا مينا منور


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> عيب يا جدع ما تقولش كدة
> الناس بس تعرف انك هنا هتلاقيهم بيتنططوا فى الموضوع
> ما تكتبى اسم العضو جنب العنوان ياروزى علشان الناس تعرف مين معانا هنا




ماهو انا مش دايما بدخل يا جوجو وعشان كده سايبه الموضوع بالشكل ده


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 سبتمبر 2013)

امممممممممممممممممممممم مينا مااتعرفتش برضه عليه اوى
علاقة سطحية ^_^
بس باين عليه انسان عاقل وناضج ومحبوب فى المنتدى كله
بقواله ربنا يوافقك ويحميك يارب
وحلو اوى اسم البابا دا عجبنى جدا جدا
ربنا يوافقك ياباشا
​


----------



## soul & life (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*معلش بقا يا روزى الاسئلة كتير فخلينى كتب سطرين كده وامشى هههههه
مينا البطل  ... دا لقبه اللى اتحفظ بيه وحتى لو غيره هيفضل بنفس لقبه الاولانى حاسه الاول لايق عليه اكتر
بصراحة متعملتش معاه كتير  لكن طبعا فى مشاركات فى مواضيع مشتركة بينا بلاحظ من كلامه انه معتز بنفسه شويتين ممكن توصل للغرور يمكن دا صح ويمكن غلط بس دا رايى
شجاع وواضح عليه بيحب ياخد حقه انفعالى شوية
فى حاجة بتعصبنى او بتزعجنى منه اه فى
لما بيكتب موضوع وناس تدخل تشارك فيه مبيعبرهومش وفين وفين لما بيفتكر يرد
ودا مش صح انا بعتبره بصراحه عدم تقدير للاعضاء اللى قدروه ودخلوا شاركوا فى الموضوع
مع العلم انه ممكن الموضوع سورى يعنى مش مهم  وترفيهى واللى بيدخل يشارك محبة مش اكتر لكن مبيردش على الناس ويرد على مشاركات ويسيب مشاركات ودى حركة مش ظريفة 
مينا من اعز الاسماء عندى وانا بعزه جدا و بتمناله كل الخير وبتمنى كمان يكون اجتماعى بشكل اكتر من كده ويتعرف على اعضاء المنتدى ويقرب منهم  اكتر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويسعدك آمين*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !*
*مينا البطل المشرف الغائب الحاضر ههههه او يمكن  المشغول
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*
*الثورجى*
*س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ
كل مواضيعه بتبقى حلوه يسكت يسكت و ينزل بالمتين هههه 
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !
بحب لقبه الاول مش واخده على اسمه الجديد 
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !
صوره شاب جميل باصص لفوق تقريبا حد ذاكرتى-- اعتقد بتعكس شخصيته--- 
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !
انه راجل*
*س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !
** انه راجل صعيدى شويه ههههههههه*
* فاكرا زمان قولت له انت راجل من ضهر راجل من الصعيد الجوانى ههههههههههه اعتقد اتدايق منى ساعتها-- اوعا تدايق يا مينا ههه*
*س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !
نو عتب*
*س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !
ربنا معاك و يوفئك فى مشروعك الجديد يا رب*
*س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !
تواجد كان ممتاز و بعدين اصبح ليلى و بعدين اختفى و دلوقتى  مشغول شويه بس اعتقد هيرجع ممتاز تانى قريب بس اول ميستقر شويه فى عمله-*
*س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !*
*الإصرار-- يعنى ممكن اى حد يفتح مشروع مره و ميحاولش تانى-- لكن مينا بحسه عنده اصرار و مثابره 
**س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !
لا مش فاكرا -- اعتقد كل الى قريته رضيت فيه-- و حتى لو اختلفت معاه فى الرائى-*
*س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!
حلوه-- اوقات بتبقى جافه--*
*س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !
نو سؤال *
*س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!
بدون احراجات
طلب مممممم نو طلب 
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
طبعا طبعا اخويا *
*وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها
*​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​*اوقات
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

نورت يا مينا

يلا قولي تحب مين بعدك​


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

يا مينا انت فين

طيب علي بال ماتيجي هختار انا

مااااااااااااااي روك​


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> طيب علي بال ماتيجي هختار انا
> 
> مااااااااااااااي روك​



بالحاف كدة بدون ترخيص ولا توقيع؟

لو اتسأل سؤال محرج ما تلومي الا نفسك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ياروزي انا من ساعه ماشوفت اسم ماي روك
وانا بترعش وبهتهت ومش عارفه اجاوب علي ولا سؤال 
اعمل ايه دلوقتي؟​


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> بالحاف كدة بدون ترخيص ولا توقيع؟
> 
> لو اتسأل سؤال محرج ما تلومي الا نفسك




ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا مفيهاش اسئله محرجه كلها عاديه جدا والاعضاء بتقول رأيها ولو في اي شئ بيكتبوه وحضرتك بترد علي اسئلتهم وربنا يستر بقي:flowers:


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياروزي انا من ساعه ماشوفت اسم ماي روك
> وانا بترعش وبهتهت ومش عارفه اجاوب علي ولا سؤال
> اعمل ايه دلوقتي؟​




ههههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا ارشمي الصليب وادخلي برجلك اليمين

وانا هجري بقي يووووووووه قصدي وانا معاكي اهو:yaka:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا ارشمي الصليب وادخلي برجلك اليمين
> 
> وانا هجري بقي يووووووووه قصدي وانا معاكي اهو:yaka:


يابنتي انا حاسة نفسي في امتحان الثانوية العامة
يعني اتكل علي الله وعليكي واجاااااااوب؟:smil13:


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش انا علي الموبيل ديلوقتي و صعب اكتب فيه و اقتباس و الكلام ده

بس كله يهون

ده روكروكة الي عليه الدور ^_^

استنوني


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابنتي انا حاسة نفسي في امتحان الثانوية العامة
> يعني اتكل علي الله وعليكي واجاااااااوب؟:smil13:




هههههههههههه اينعم يلا يلا:spor24:


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> معلش انا علي الموبيل ديلوقتي و صعب اكتب فيه و اقتباس و الكلام ده
> 
> بس كله يهون
> 
> ...




في انتظارك


----------



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب يا جماعة انا بقول بما انى لسه مترقية للاخضر بلاش اشارك انا :smil13::smil13:*


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *طيب يا جماعة انا بقول بما انى لسه مترقية للاخضر بلاش اشارك انا :smil13::smil13:*




ههههههههههههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

! س1 ﻋﺮف ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﻣﻦ وﺟﻬــﺔ ﻧﻈﺮك

عضو غامض , بس طيب , و قلبه كبير أوي , و عنده احسنمنتدي
 في النت كله , و دمه خفيف ( مش دايماً يعني ^_^ ) , بس وقت الجد .. جد .


! س2 ﻟﻘﺐ ﺗﻄﻠﻘﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

مفيش لقب معين بس انا بعتبره اخوياالكبير
 و بحبه


! س3 ﻣﻮاﺿﯿﻊ اﻋﺠﺒﺖ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

اساسيات الايمان المسيحي كله


! س4 ﻣﺎ راﯾﻚ ﺑﻠﻘﺐ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ ﻫـ

روك , هو في احلي منه يا جودعان , بس كان يبقس افضل لو كان في فالاول كلمة jesus is

يبقي Jesus Is My Rock


! س5 ﻣﺎ راﯾﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻮرﻩ اﻟﺮﻣﺰﯾﻪ اﻟﺘﻲ ﯾﺤﻤﻠﻬﺎ اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

عجباني أوي أوي أوي


! س6 ﻣﯿﺰﻩ ﺗﻤﯿﺰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

الهدوء شوية , و الخبرة في الدين , التواضع , كتييييير أوي , ...


! س7ﻋﯿﺐ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

مبقاش بيدخل كتير زي الاول , مبيعملش مواضيع , مبيعتمش غير بالامور الكبيرة الي في المنتدي ( مبيهتمش بالحاجات الصغيرة )


! س8 ﻋﺘﺐ ﺗﻮد ﻗﻮﻟﻪ ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

كتر دخولك شوية في المنتدي و اديله اهتمام اكتر لأنه يستحق


! س9 ﻛﻠﻤﻪ ﺗﻘﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

ربنا معاك علي المسؤلية الكبيرة ديه ( المنتدي )


س10! ) ﺗﻮاﺟﺪ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺘﺪى ) ﻣﻤﺘﺎز - ﺟﯿﺪﺟﺪا - ﺟﯿﺪ - ﻣﻘﺒﻮل

اكيد ممتاز , ده انا وخده قدوة


! س11 ﻣﺎذا ﺗﻌﻠﻤﺖ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

يييييييييييه حاجات كتيييييييييير , اقول ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه , ده كفاية اساسيات الايمان ديه


! س12 ﻣﻮﺿﻮع ﻟﻬﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ ﻗﺮاﺗﻪ وﻟﻢ ﺗﺴﺘﻄﯿﻊ اﻟﺮد ﺳﻮى ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻤﺖ ! وﻟﻤﺎذا

كذبة ابريل


!س13 ﻣﺎ راﯾﻚ ﺑﺮدود ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ /ﻫـ

مختصرة شويتين زيادة بس حلوة


! س 14 ﺳﺆال ﺗﻄﺮﺣﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

مممممممم طب سؤال لو مش عايز تجاوب عليه متجاوبش

هو المنتدي ده بياخد فلوسيعني بتدفعله فوق ال 500 جنيه مثلاً في الشهر

سؤال تاني في نفس الحتة

بتكسب من المنتدي فلوس


!س15 ﻃﻠﺐ ﺗﻄﻠﺒﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

مفيش حاجة في بالي ديلوقتي
بس هطلب بردو متنساش كدة ليا عندك طلب ^_^


ﺑﺪون اﺣﺮاﺟﺎت

س 16 ﻫﻞ ﺗﺤﺐ اﻟﻌﻀﻮ /ﻩ ﻣﺜﻞ اﺧﻮك /ﺗﻚ


اخوية الكبير 

و نفسي اعرف اذا كان بيعتبرني اخوه ولا عضو عادي


وﻫﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﺮﻓﺎت ﺗﺰﻋﺠﻚ ﻣﻨﻮ /ﻫﺎ


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

اجابة اخر سؤال

دخوله القليل بس


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ! س7ﻋﯿﺐ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ
> 
> مبقاش بيدخل كتير زي الاول , مبيعملش مواضيع , مبيعتمش غير بالامور الكبيرة الي في المنتدي ( مبيهتمش بالحاجات الصغيرة )
> 
> ...


 

متفهم لرغبة مشاركتي وتفاعلي اكثر. لكن احب ان اوضح ان الموضوع ليس موضوع إهمال او تقصير. فانا لا اقضي وقتي في مواقع اخرى و اترك منتدى الكنيسة. منتدى الكنيسة هو اولويتي على الأنتر وقلة دخولي احيانا هي لاني منشغل في شغلي وحياتي الإجتماعية وخدمتي على أرض الواقع.





Crazy Man قال:


> ! س 14 ﺳﺆال ﺗﻄﺮﺣﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ
> 
> مممممممم طب سؤال لو مش عايز تجاوب عليه متجاوبش
> 
> ...



بصراحة أنا لا احب التطرق للمواضيع المادية التي تخص الخدمة (اي خدمة) وهذا ليس لأن الموضوع سري لكن أنا أؤمن بأن الله هو الذي يدبر الأمور المادية وهو الذي يعوض ويبارك بالأضعاف ولأني لا أريد ان الفت النظر لهذا الموضوع لكي لا يكون ثقل على البعض.

المنتدى بيكلف مبالغ كبيرة كل شهر. لدينا سيرفرات وخدمات لدى شركات متعددة وكل منها له سعر أضعاف السعر الذي في بالك. لكن لا تشغل بالك فالله يدبر الأمور.

لا أكسب من المنتدى اي ربح مادي، بل العكس انا ادفع من دخلي الشخصي. العائد الوحيد في المنتدى هو الأعلانات الظاهرة للزوار فقط وهو لسد جزء بسيط من بعض تكاليف السيرفرات. وحتى لو وصل عائد الإعلانات في يوم من الأيام لسد كل تكاليف المنتدى فسيكون الفاضل للمنتدى وتطويره فقط وليس لمنفعة شخصية.

اشكر الرب الذي انعم على بالشغل والمكانة الإجتماعية الذي بها جعلني قادر على دفع تكاليف المنتدى.


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

يا باشا ربنا يعينك علي الفلوس ديه

و اكيد ربنا هيعوضك , 

عارف صدقني انها مشاغل , بس انا بقول يعني تدي اهتامام بزيادة لأنه مش منتدي عادي

و ربنا يباركك و يحفظك

و يعوضك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا بجد انا لسه بترعش وبهتهت ومش عارفه اتصرف:smil13:

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

الكينج انسان طيب جدع شهم
ابن ربنا اووي
للاسف متعملتش معاه كتير
بس واضح انه دمه خفيف وبيحب المزح:flowers:

*​

*س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !*​*
**•بــــــــاني البيــــــــــت•*
*س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !*​
*الكينج مش بيكتب اي موضوع وخلاص
كل مواضيعه مهمه جدا جدا
وخصوصا مواضيع الدروس في الايمان المسيحي .:t16:
* 
*س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !*​
*حلووو جدا ومميز
*
*س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !*​
*مميزة اوووي*
*س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !*​
*ان مسؤل مسؤولييه كامله عن المنتدي بكل مافيه*
*س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !*​
*ياخبر كان يتقطع لساني
وتتشل ايدي قبل ماقول او اكتب ان فيه عيب اصلا:smil13:
* *س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !*​
*حضرتك مابتسألش عليا ليه
مش تبقا تسأل:t33:
* *س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !*​
*ربنا يقويك علي خدمتك*
*س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !*​
*علي فكره ده ظلم
لان المفروض يكتبوا في الاختيارات حاجه فوق الممتاز
* *س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !*​
*التواضع والاتضاع*
*س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !*​
*الصراحه اغلب دروس الايمان المسيحي مش بعلق عليها
لكن بشوفها
السبب : اني اصغر واقل من اني اعلق عليها
وحتي لو قولتله شكرا .. مفيش شكر يقدر يوفيه حقه .
* *س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​*​
*قليله جدا
لكنها اذا وجدت تجد بداخلها كل الحكمة
* *س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !*​
*مابلاش انا في موضوع الاسئله دي
لساني فالت مني
انا الصراحه خايفه اقوله
حضرتك مرتشبط ؟:smile01
* *س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! *​
*خليني مشرفه بقا قبل مااموت:t33:

لا بأمانه بطلب منه 
يذكرني في صلاواته
* بدون احراجات ​
*س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك*​
*مش اما اعرف سنه الاول
فرضنا طلع اد والدي 
يبقا هحبه مثل والدي:fun_lol:

اكيد طبعا شرف ليا اني احب الكنج زي اخويا 
* *وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها *​
*اهو السؤال ده بقا المفروض كان اتلغي النهارده بالذات

ازعاج مين  وازاي وامتي و فين
لا طبعا مفيش

اده معقولة الاسئلة خلصت بسرعه كدا:yaka:*
*مش عايزة اقولكم اني اتبليت علي بال ماجاوبت:heat:

نورت ياكينج:flowers:
* ​


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ماي روك شخصية محترمه جدا 

وليا الشرف اني في منتدي هو مسئول عنه

مفيش اي شئ في بالي ممكن استفسر عنه او اطلبه

لكن حبيت ارحب بيه واقوله منور الموضوع كله وربنا يعينك علينا هههههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

! س 14 ﺳﺆال ﺗﻄﺮﺣﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻌﻀﻮ/ﻫـ

ﻣﺎﺑﻼش اﻧﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺿﻮع اﻻﺳﺌﻠﻪ دي ﻟﺴﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﺎﻟﺖ ﻣﻨﻲ اﻧﺎ اﻟﺼﺮاﺣﻪ ﺧﺎﯾﻔﻪ اﻗﻮﻟﻪ ﺣﻀﺮﺗﻚ ﻣﺮﺗﺸﺒﻂ ؟



اهي ديه الاسئلة ولا بلاش

جاوب يا روك روميو ^_^


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*شخص يقود دفة المنتدى بحكمه وغيابه له تأثير سلبى على المنتدى​*


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:



			لا بجد انا لسه بترعش وبهتهت ومش عارفه اتصرف:smil13:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
بالراحة وخذي الموضوع ببساطة. النقد البناء مقبول ولأقصى الحدود 



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !*​
> *مابلاش انا في موضوع الاسئله دي
> لساني فالت مني
> انا الصراحه خايفه اقوله
> ...



مرتشبط على صيغة مرتبط ولا؟
إذا كان على الإرتباط فنشكر الرب لا. كل شئ بحسب وقته وتدبيره هو


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده مش مرتبط

يلا يا بنات المنتدي هجووووووووووووووووم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> *
> 
> بالراحة وخذي الموضوع ببساطة. النقد البناء مقبول ولأقصى الحدود
> 
> ...


*
لا نقد ايه بس
وانا مين عشان انقد حضرتك اصلا؟

ايون مرتشبط هي مرتبط:t33:
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويكرمك ببنت الحلال قريب:love34:
"ولكل شئ تحت السموات وقت"​*


----------



## aymonded (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*أيها المحبوب الغالي ماي روك الأخ الذي لي في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح*​ *السلام لنفسك مع جميع الذين يحبون ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد*​  بصراحة الأخ الحبيب روك اللي أنا تاعبه معايا على طووووووووووووووووووووووول الخط وواجع راسه دايماً، فكل شوية أبعت رسالة ومقدر مشغولياته وتعبه، لكن الذي يرى الخفايا ويجازي في النهاية كل واحد علانيه يعطيه نعمة وسلام ويحفظه دائماً، فبالرغم من أن الله هو صاحب العطية وهو صاحب الخدمة ويوزع الخدمات بنفسه على كل واحد في سرّ المحبة وقوة الإيمان الحي الذي أساس جوهره عطيته الخاصة لكل نفس تلجأ إليه وتطلبه، هو الذي يُجازينا لأننا صرنا أمناء في القليل مع انه هو صاحب الأمانة كلها...



 عموماً الأخ العزيز ماي روك حامل صليب كبير وتعب من أجل الخدمة، والحمل ليس ثقيل لأن الله هو معينه، لذلك أفرح معه لأن آلامنا هي صليب حلو تسلمناه من شخص ربنا يسوع لكي نتمجد معه، لأن من لا يحمل آلامه لا يعرف مجده، لذلك اسمحوا لي أن أوصل له تحية خاصة من القلب، مع كل تقدير لقلبك الذي صار عرشاً لله الحي، وليس لي أن اسأل شيئاً غير أن الله يعينك ويهبك ملء النعمة والفرح السماوي الذي لا يزول ويسندك في خدمة اسمه العظيم القدوس، وأنا عارف تعبك وما تحمل من مشقات لأن ضبط المنتدى ليس شيئاً سهلاً لأن فيه كل أنواع البشر من فئات عمريه واجتماعيه مختلفة كثيراً جداً، مما يجعل الحمل كبير وثقيل، لكن الذي يدبر كل شيء هو من يعطينا الحكمة ويدبر لنا الأمور كلها.. لذلك أشكر الله كل حين على عمله وعمل نعمته في كل واحد فينا حسب ما أعطانا من موهبة، وما يمنحه لنا من صبر وحمل أثقال الآخرين لا حسب هواهم إنما حسب عمل النعمة في القلب... أخي الحبيب باعتذر على هذا التطويل، لكن هو مجرد كلام محبة أرسله لشخصك الحلو قلباً لقلب.

​سلام الله الكامل الذي يفوق كل عقل يملأ قلبك وقلب كل من يحب ربنا يسوع ​ وليحفظنا إلهنا المحبوب معاً في الإيمان المستقيم الحي والعامل بالمحبة​ أقبل مني كل احترام وحب وتقدير لشخصك المحبوب ​ ولنصلي من أجل بعضنا البعض كل حين آمين​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !​كومنتاته رسمت شخصيته في ذهني كالتالي: رزين، خدومـ أوي، طيب إنما في الحق ضيغم 

س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​اممممم lover of forum

س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​للأسف مش بقرأ مواضيع كتير

س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​لقب حلو بس زيي ما قال كرازي مان لو كان قلبه Jesus is
كان هيبقى أفضل
س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​هي واللقب عاملين شغل جامد ^^

س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​ الكبرياء لا يعرف له طريق

س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​يمكن يكون انطوائي شوية:thnk0001:

س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​مافيش

س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​الله يقويكـ ويعوض تعب خدمتكـ خير

س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​فترات بيكون جيد جداً وفترات جيد وقليل بيكون مقبول
يعني نقدر نقول التقدير العام لتواجدة بالمنتدى  جيد مرتفع ^^
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​_____

س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​_____

س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​مشاركاتة جميلة قصيرة بتعجبني وبتكون في محلها

س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​عندكـ كم سنة ؟؟ ويوم ما عملت المنتدى برو كان عندكـ كم سنة ؟؟:t33:

س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ! ​متنسنيش في صلاتكـ
بدون احراجات ​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك
أكيــد بحبه وبحترمه جـــداً بس الشخص اللي بتشوفه وبتعاشرة بيأثر فيكـ أكتروبيكون ترتيبه أقرب لقلبكـ ,هو أنا كدة هترفد?? :hlp:


​​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*طبعا انا علاقتي تعتبر منعدمة مع استاذي ماي روك 
ف كل اللي اقدر اتكلم عليه علشان مابقاش بفتي ههههههه
هي متابعتي 
لمواضيعه و ردوده مش اكتر 
و اعجابي بالمنتدى اللي هو اساس نجاحه 

طبعا استاذ ماي روك 
بحب مواضيعه جدا 
اساسيات الايمان 
مبسطة و سهلة جدا اني اي حد يفهمها 
و ردوده بتكون بسيطة اووووووي 
ساعات بتكون قوية 
و ساعات بتكون كلها محبة 
ماعرفش ليه االاعضاء عندهم رهبة منو 
مع اني بشوف ان كل الحكاية انه هو اللي المدير يعني اللي بياخد باله من الكبير و الصغير 
و اذا كانت القوانين بتاعت المنتدى مش ببتنفذ بصرامة 
المنتدى عمره ماكان هينجح و لا هيكون بالصورة دي 
انا بحترمه جدا و بقدر مجهوده 
احب اشوف تفاعله معانا اكتر شوية 
و احب اسئله 
سؤال 
ايه الحاجات اللي تتمنى انها تكون ف المنتدى ؟؟
و ايه الطلب اللي تطلبه من الاعضاء ؟؟
و احب اخيرا 
اشكره على تعبه و مجهوده الكبير اووووووي
و بالمرة ادعيلك دعوتين 
بس انت قول امين 

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك 
و يحافظ عليك 
و يفرح قلبك دايما استاذي​*


----------



## soul & life (25 سبتمبر 2013)

فى البداية عاوزة اشكرك لان الخدمة اللى حضرتك بتقدمها لولاد رب المجد يسوع خدمة كبيرة وعظيمة 
كونك تفكر فى تأسيس منتدى للتبشير بكلام الانجيل والموضوعات الروحية والاقسام الكثيرة الموجوده فى المنتدى دا عمل رائع ..

الاجمل انه بيجمع شبابنا وبناتنا فى ظل اطار اجتماعى بود ومحبة واحترام بيتعارفوا و بيقدروا  يقرأو مواضيع روحية تفيدهم وتقربهم من ربنا
من خلال مشرفين واساتذة عظماء كلهم اروع من بعض اصحاب قامات روحية عالية ... 
فى بداية معرفتى بالمنتدى انبهرت بفكرته وما يحتويه على اقسام مفيدة وغنية بالمعلومات والمواضيع الروحية والاسئلة والاجوبة والارشاد الروحى
وصدقنى فى سرى صليتلك انه ربنا يقويك ويعيينك  ويبارك فى المنتدى وكل المشرفين والاساتذة اللى دايما بيمتعونا بمواضيعهم الروحية لانها مسئولية صعبة وخدمة للرب المجد وولاده ربنا يساندكم ويعيينكم عليها

+ مواضيع حضرتك مهمة ووجبة روحية دسمة بتمنى حضرتك تكثر منها
+ وجود حضرتك فى المنتدى فرق كتير جدا يارب دايما تتواجد فى المنتدى تنوره
   وتنورنا بمشاركاتك وتقييماتك ومتابعتك

ربنا معاك يحافظ عليك ويبارك حياتك ويبارك فى خدمتك .آمين


----------



## max mike (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*موضوع جميل ياروزى وفكرته حلوة

متابع​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *موضوع جميل ياروزى وفكرته حلوة
> 
> متابع​*




ميرسي يا ميكي

منور دايما


----------



## tamav maria (25 سبتمبر 2013)

سوري ياروزي مش ها اقدر اشارك في الموضوع
اصل بابا قالي ماتتكلميش في السياسه
​


----------



## aymonded (25 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> سوري ياروزي مش ها اقدر اشارك في الموضوع
> اصل بابا قالي ماتتكلميش في السياسه
> ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> سوري ياروزي مش ها اقدر اشارك في الموضوع
> اصل بابا قالي ماتتكلميش في السياسه
> ​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الموضوع لسة لة اى علاقة بالسياسية نهائى 
هههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا
شاركى عادى معانا*


----------



## tamav maria (25 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الموضوع لسة لة اى علاقة بالسياسية نهائى
> هههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا
> شاركى عادى معانا*



هههههههههههههه
تنكر ياسمير ان الكلام عن الزعيم زي الكلام في السياسه بالظبط 
ياعم انا خايفه علي اللون الاخضر بتاعي لاحسن بعدين يتحول ازرق


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> تنكر ياسمير ان الكلام عن الزعيم زي الكلام في السياسه بالظبط
> ياعم انا خايفه علي اللون الاخضر بتاعي لاحسن بعدين يتحول ازرق


*هههههههههههههههههه
زى ما قولتى بالظبط الله يكون فى عونك بقى
ههههههههههههههههه
بنسبة لى بقت الاعضاء اللى شبة اليمون الاخضر
اطمنى منهم هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## tamav maria (25 سبتمبر 2013)

_*ماي روك*_​ جهودك الرائعة والعظيمة وتضحياتك بالكثير
 من أجل أن يظهر المنتدى بهذا الشكل المتميز الذي نراه الآن
 والسمعة الطيبة التي يحتلها
 على مستوى عالي بين المنتديات الأخرى
 هو شرف لا يمكن لأحد أن يتجاهله أو ينكره..
 التوفيق والسعادة في حياتك
 التقدم أكثر وأكثر على جميع المستويات
 هي أمنيات اطلب من ربنا انه يحققها لك 
 ربنا يديمك ذخر وفخر للمنتدى واعضاءه
 ربنا ما يحرمنا من عطاءك اللا متناهي..
احترامي وتقديري​


----------



## روزي86 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نورت يا روك
في انتظار حضرتك للرد واختيار عضو يكون بعد حضرتك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

يني انتي تعدي 3 اسابيع و روك يعد يوم

لأ دي كوسة


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*الزعيم 
تقدر نقول عليه قطبان السفينة اللى من غيره المنتدى يغرق 
هو شخص خدوم محب للكل عنده حكمة وطيبة وحسن تصرف 
بصراحة منتدى الكنتيسة من احسن المنتديات اللى الواحد بيشوفها 
والروح اللى فيها مش موجودة والفضل يرجع للزعيم فى نجاج المنتدى 
بس ليا رجاء عندك يا زعيم 
عاوزين نحس بوجودك وسطنا وتشارك معانا اكتير من كدا 
يا جماعة لو لقتونى ازرقة ابقوا بلغونى فى الفون هههههههه 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> يني انتي تعدي 3 اسابيع و روك يعد يوم
> 
> لأ دي كوسة




؟؟؟؟؟ وضح كلامك


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

هزار هزار


----------



## روزي86 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> هزار هزار




اوك:closedeye


----------



## My Rock (28 سبتمبر 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​عندكـ كم سنة ؟؟ ويوم ما عملت المنتدى برو كان عندكـ كم سنة ؟؟:t33:
> ​



الموضوع بيقول سؤال مش سؤالين :budo:
العمر 55 والحمدُ لله


----------



## My Rock (28 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> بصراحة الأخ الحبيب روك اللي أنا تاعبه معايا على طووووووووووووووووووووووول الخط وواجع راسه دايماً، فكل شوية أبعت رسالة ومقدر مشغولياته وتعبه،​


​ 

المفروض انا من يعتذر على تأخري المستمر. لكن اعرف قلبك كبير ودائماً تتحمل لذلك لست قلق من هذه الناحية


----------



## My Rock (28 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *و ردوده بتكون بسيطة اووووووي
> ساعات بتكون قوية
> و ساعات بتكون كلها محبة
> ماعرفش ليه االاعضاء عندهم رهبة منو
> مع اني بشوف ان كل الحكاية انه هو اللي المدير يعني اللي بياخد باله من الكبير و الصغير​*


*

أعتقد ان الرهبة سببها اني بحكم كوني مدير أضهر كثيراً في المشاكل لوضع حل لها وكثيراً ما يحدث ان الموضوع يحتاج لغلق او العضو يحتاج لطرد، فيكون للأسف التفسير العام بأني لا أفعل شئ اخر واي تعامل لي مع اي عضو سيكون بالغلق والطرد.​


moky قال:



			و احب اسئله 
سؤال 
ايه الحاجات اللي تتمنى انها تكون ف المنتدى ؟؟
و ايه الطلب اللي تطلبه من الاعضاء ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أتمنى ان تسود المحبة أكثر في المنتدى، طبعاً ليس لانه لا توجد محبة، بل العكس المحبة موجودة لكن كلما كثرت كلما اصبحت الخدمة اكثر نجاحاً. أتمنى ايضاً ان يكون المنتدى من الناحية التقنية اكثر المنتدى تطوراً ومواكبة للتقنيات في عالم المنتديات.

أطلب من الأعضاء ان يكونوا مسؤلين وأن يكونوا عون لا فرعون في الخدمة. اتمنى ان يعي الجميع كيفية مساندة الخدمة وعدم الوقوف في طريقها وعرقلها مهما اختلفنا بالرأي.

وبركة الرب يملأنا جميعاً.
​​*


----------



## My Rock (28 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> * بس ليا رجاء عندك يا زعيم
> عاوزين نحس بوجودك وسطنا وتشارك معانا اكتير من كدا
> *​



صدقيني بحاول.. يا موعين..


----------



## My Rock (28 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> نورت يا روك
> في انتظار حضرتك للرد واختيار عضو يكون بعد حضرتك​




انا كملت الرد. شكراً على الإستضافة واسف على التأخير 

سلام المسيح


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 سبتمبر 2013)

يعنى اول ما اجى ادخل موضوع لاول مرة الاقى استاذى ماى روك خلص

ايه حظى وحشششششششش أوووووووى
بس هقرا الاسئلة


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> 
> 
> المفروض انا من يعتذر على تأخري المستمر. لكن اعرف قلبك كبير ودائماً تتحمل لذلك لست قلق من هذه الناحية



لا يا أغلى أخ حلو احبه من قلبي مش المفروض خالص تعتذر نهائياً، مش في أخ يعتذر لأخيه الذي يعرف تعبه ويعرف مشغولياته، أنا مقدر صدقني، وبأمانة مش مسألة قلب كبير ولا حاجة صدقني خالص، والموضوع مش موضوع تأخير ولا حاجة خالص، كفاية مشغولياتك وتعبك وتلقاك بيجيلك كم هائل من الرسائل كل يوم أو في معظم الأيام، وصدقت بكونك لا تقلق، لأني فعلاً مقدر جداً ما أنت فيه من تعب ومسئولية ومشغوليات كثيرة جداً، والموضوع مش تحمل خالص فقط هو تقدير واقعي للأمور، لأن عادة المشاكل كلها تبدأ بالخيال وعدم التقدير على مستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش، وصدقني لما مش بترد على رسالة باعرف انك مشغول وم باقلق منش يسء خالص لأني عارف انك هاتتصرف وفق الموضوع وفي وقته لما تتاح الفرصة، وطالما الموضوع وصل ليك ده المهم مش مشكلة بقى الرد يا جميل.. 

عموماً إليهنا الحي يوفقك فعلاً، لأن مسئولية منتدى شيء مش سهل ابداً غير المشغوليات والخدمات الأخرى، إلهنا الحي يحفظك ويهبك نعمة فوق نعمة وفرح دائم في الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

هختار استاذ

حبيب يسوع​


----------



## soul & life (2 أكتوبر 2013)

بابا حبيب يسوع .. شخصية طيبة جدا فى تعامله وكلامه تشعر بطيبة وحنية هادىء حتى لو حد خالفه فى الرأى تلاقيه يتعامل بمحبة ووداعة بيشارك باستمرار وتواجده فى المنتديات رائع بصراحه من اوائل الناس اللى لاحظت مشاركاته دايما بتكون فى كل المواضيع بيشجع الاعضاء الجدد بيتعامل مع الكل بمحبة وتواضع  دايما صاحب دعوات حلوة للكل
 ربنا يباركه ويبارك حياته ويعيينه ويسنده .آمين


----------



## tamav maria (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*
حبيب يسوع
بكـــل بساطـــة أقول شكرا
 بالفعـــل تستحق معنـــى هــذه الكلـــمة لمجهودك الرائع ووجودك الدائم في المنتدي
انسان تميز بأنسانيته واخلاقه العالية 
بطيبة قلبه وشخصيته المحترمة ربي يسعد 
 أيامك وينـــــور طريقك 
 كلماتي قد تكون بسيطة ولكنها نابعة 
 من القلب​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*استاذى حبيب يسوع قمة فى الهدوء والتواضع والمحبة 
انسان طيب جدا عمره ما خرج من بقه كلمة جرحت حد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا استاذى ويديك الصحة وطولت العمر *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أكتوبر 2013)

س1 عرف هذا العضو/هـ من وجهــة نظرك !

​*بابا حبيب يسوع
انا من سوء حظي متعملتش معاه كتير
انما بتبهرني جدا كل موضوعاته ومشاركاته
لاني بحس فيها بحكمه كبيرة
* 
س2 لقب تطلقه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
*"اب حنين"*
س3 مواضيع اعجبت بها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
*كل مواضيعه جميله ومفيده جدا
وخصوصا موضوع "تصحيح اللغه"
* 
س4 ما رايك بلقب هذا العضو/ هـ !​
*مفيش اجمل من كدا لقب
كلنا حبايب يسوع
ويسوع حبيبنا
* س5 ما رايك بالصوره الرمزيه التي يحملها العضو/هـ !​
*صورة جميله للصليب*
س6 ميزه تميز هذا العضو/هـ !​
*الطيبة والحنية*
س7عيب هذا العضو/هـ !​
*طبعا العفو
مفيش عيوب شوفتها في بابا حبيب
* س8 عتب تود قوله لهذا العضو/هـ !​
*برضو العفو
مين انا عشان اعاتبه !
* س9 كلمه تقولها لهذا العضو/هـ !​
*ربنا يفرح قلبك
ويبارك حياتك واسرتك
بمجد اسم المسيح
* س10 تواجد هذا العضو/هـ بالمنتدى ( ممتاز - جيدجدا - جيد - مقبول ) !​
*ممتاز اكيد*
س11 ماذا تعلمت من هذا العضو/هـ !​
*الحكمــــة*
س12 موضوع لهذا العضو/هـ قراته ولم تستطيع الرد سوى بالصمت ! ولماذا !​
*موضوع تصحيح اللغه
لاني خوفت ارد فيه يمسك عليا غلطه:t33:
* س13 ما رايك بردود هذا العضو /هـ!​
*مميزة, حكيمة ’ عقلانية*
س 14 سؤال تطرحه على هذا العضو/هـ !​
*مين شفيعك يابابا؟*
س15 طلب تطلبه من هذا العضو/هـ!

*اطلب منه يفضل متواجد معانا بأستمرار
لاني انا واحده من الناس بستفيد كتير من اي حرف بيكتبه
*​
بدون احراجات ​
س 16 هل تحب العضو /ه مثل اخوك /تك

*بحبه زي بابايا 
ربنا يخليه لينا ويديله الصحه يارب
*​
وهل في تصرفات تزعجك منو /ها ​
*طبعا لاء مفيش

نورت يابابا حبيب 
التوبيك زاد بركة ونور 
بمرور اسم حضرتك المبارك فيه
ربنا يباركك
* ​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*بابا حبيب يسوع بجد
انسان طيب وحنين 
وبيتعامل مع الكل 
بمحبة وحكمة 
ومش بيزعل من حد
خالص ودايما بيشجع
الاعضاء حتى ولو 
بكلمات بسيطة 
بحس انة دايما 
مش همة مشاكل الدنيا واتعابها
بحس فية بقربة لربنا 
بحس من خلالة 
انة لسة فية امل مهما
كانت الحياةصعبة
واقدر اقولة 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك فى حياتك
ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك ويحققلك
كل اللى نفسك  فية يارب
وعلى راى المثل بتاع استاذ
ايموندا انتا يا اجمل اخ حلو
غالى علينا كلنا هههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك يا بابا حبيب يسوع
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أكتوبر 2013)

متعاملتش خالص مع استاذ  حبيب يسوع
ولكنى بحس بطيبة وبساطة جميلة فى كل ردودة

انسان كله بركة


----------



## soso a (3 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع 

هدوء وطيبه وبساطه 

بس بحس بحزن كبير 

ربنا يفرح قلبك ويكون معاك استاذى ​


----------



## fisherman (1 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> انا ملاحظة انى ادبست وهذا اسلوب مرفوض تماما ههههههههههه
> شكرا ياحبيبتى ميرا انتى وروزى امواااااااااااااه:smil12:
> حسبوا هى بوسة واحدة عليكم النتوا الاتنين انا مش فاتحها مبوسة هههههههههه​



انت طلعتى جامدة يا لارا :kap:  ربنا يحافظ عليكى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2013)

انا طول عمرى مسيطرة 
^_^
​


----------



## fisherman (1 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> انا طول عمرى مسيطرة
> ^_^
> ​


:fun_lol:
سيطر يا سيدى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 نوفمبر 2013)

ابى ألغالى حبيب يسوع.. الإنسان الطيب صاحب القلب الطيب .. مش مستعجبه أن الرب افتقده و عرفه على ذاته.. لانى متئكده أن الرب شاف هذا القلب الهادئ الطيب الجميل... 
عأرفا معاناتك ابى .. عأرفا إنك نفسك تصرخ بإعلى صوتك و تقول ربى هو المسيح .. عأرفا إنك نفسك تروح أمام الكل الكنيسه و تبقى أمام الكل ماسك انجيلك و بتقراء فيه .. عأرفا معاناتك و حسى بيها ابى.. 
بقول لك تشدد و تشجع الرب معك..و خلصك و حتى لو استمر هذا الصليب.. أصلى للرب أنه يديق القوه و الاحتمال بفرح و شكر و هو أكيد عارف ظروفك و مقدر كل شئء ... 
الرب جميل.. و أبنائه جمال و انت ابنه الحبيب ابى ..
أشكرك على محبتك و خدمتك الجميله الهادئه ..
الرب يكون معك دائما .


----------

